# The Laney Ironheart Owners Thread



## Kullerbytta

Just as the Axe Fx, Pod HD, 5150 III and so on... I figured there's a need for a place for all the Ironheart owners 
You're all familiar with the 'Owners'-threads I believe so I assume there's no need to explain the purpose of this thread 

I got myself an Ironheart some... 2 months ago perhaps, and have been very impressed by it so far. Love it. I haven't really gotten the time to record a whole song yet because I've got a 3 months old baby girl 
I did however have some spare time the other day and did a _quick_ recording of some stereotypical dontknowwhatsubgenrebutwhatever-riffs I could compare to my old recordings done with my Vypyr.

https://soundcloud.com/gnudrun/laney-ironheart-irt60-tone

Compared to my other songs the tone from the IRT feels so much more alive... 

Fellow owners, join me in this thread and share your opinions, thoughts, videos, songs or whatever concerning the IRT.


----------



## Toshiro

I bought my IRT60H in February of last year, probably one of the first on the forum.  

I did a couple vids back then:





Haven't really had time to record anything else(moved, got hitched, etc).


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Toshiro said:


> I bought my IRT60H in February of last year, probably one of the first on the forum.
> 
> I did a couple vids back then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't really had time to record anything else(moved, got hitched, etc).


Nice Ibbey what's the other one in the video on top?


----------



## JLP2005

Ironically, I got a delivery confirmation for my IRT 60H in the mail THIS MORNING

And since this is my first head/cab piece of kit, I now have the absolute worst job on the planet for a guitarist:

Wait for the fine folks at Music 123 to ship my cab -_-

So, yeah, I'm an owner. My impression so far? mad cuz (no)cab.


I went with the Laney GH series 2x12; not the Ironheart matching cab because Celestions and the same price point.

Rest assured I'll have a NAD post here pretty soon, though.


----------



## Kullerbytta

Toshiro said:


> I bought my IRT60H in February of last year, probably one of the first on the forum.
> 
> I did a couple vids back then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't really had time to record anything else(moved, got hitched, etc).




Oh yeah, I remember watching your vids when I was researching the IRT's  yours were some of the ones that helped me in deciding to pull the trigger 



JLP2005 said:


> Ironically, I got a delivery confirmation for my IRT 60H in the mail THIS MORNING
> 
> And since this is my first head/cab piece of kit, I now have the absolute worst job on the planet for a guitarist:
> 
> Wait for the fine folks at Music 123 to ship my cab -_-



Mmmm, know that feeling! When I first bought my 5150 blockletter I was without a cab for 4 months  so I couldn't do a damn thing but stare at my 5150 during that time... 

Looking forward to that NGD!


----------



## JLP2005

Kullerbytta said:


> Mmmm, know that feeling! When I first bought my 5150 blockletter I was without a cab for 4 months  so I couldn't do a damn thing but stare at my 5150 during that time...
> 
> Looking forward to that NGD!




Why do we do this to ourselves again?


----------



## Kullerbytta

JLP2005 said:


> Why do we do this to ourselves again?



Well, I din't have enough money for a cab at the time... Back then I was just a measly student


----------



## Toshiro

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Nice Ibbey what's the other one in the video on top?



That is a USA Charvel SoCal with some mods(swapped pickguard, pickups, etc).


----------



## chassless

Hey Ironheart owners !

what can you tell me about the combos ? a local place is selling the 60W combo. i tried it once, didn't like it much; changed my strings and pickup & had more time with it and liked it better.

however it's out of my price range. i think it was somewhere around 900 to 1100$. they also said they're shipping in in the following weeks some more models, maybe a 30W. would you recommend one of these ?


----------



## JLP2005

chassless said:


> Hey Ironheart owners !
> 
> what can you tell me about the combos ? a local place is selling the 60W combo. i tried it once, didn't like it much; changed my strings and pickup & had more time with it and liked it better.
> 
> however it's out of my price range. i think it was somewhere around 900 to 1100$. they also said they're shipping in in the following weeks some more models, maybe a 30W. would you recommend one of these ?



Here is what I CAN tell you:

My research has told me the following: The stock 'HH Custom Drivers' are looked at *less favorably* than other, more commercially well known driver brands and products (WHO KNEW?!). From what I have HEARD (again, stressing that this is subjective, third party accounts), a speaker upgrade will go a LONG way to making the combo a sexy and effective piece of kit. 

Personally? 

I went for the Head/Cab combo because versatility is a HUGE component of my musicianship. Whether I need a 1x10, 1x12, 2x12, or half/full stack depends on so much shit, so I need flexibility. Plus, I'd be able to upgrade my cab later on if I so chose. 

What I ended up doing (after buying a 'blemished' IRT 60H from ZZounds.com and discovering it was near-pristine), was buying a GH-series 2x12 with Celestion 70/80s. 

Now, I *can't* tell you:

What it ACTUALLY sounds like with the stock HH Custom Drivers.

Either way, this amp is delicious. You can't go wrong, it's serious titty city.


----------



## chassless

cool ... speaker upgrages, titty city either way. all that is left to do is to go when the store is empty, so i can try it out once again but by further raising the watts knob. thank you very much for your info !


----------



## Axewield31

Has anyone here played the studio 15w model?
If so, what were your thoughts? I'm looking to buy a fairly cheap/low wattage amp for high gain stuff (mostly djent tones) and am tossing up between this and a Randall Diavlo. What do you think?


----------



## Stephen

I own the 60 Watt Head and also 2 of the IRT Studios,

I use the IRT Studio's more than the 60 watt head, not only because of them being easier to transport but they keep up with drummers very well.

They're great amps and it's very surprising how great they sound, especially for the price. Suppose some could say i'm slightly Biased towards Laney being a Laney Artist and all but I've been using them for years and all the amps of theirs I own have been extremely reliable.

Definitely check one out if you can though dude, you won't be disappointed with the tones you can get from them.


----------



## Axewield31

I'll have to. From all the high gain demos I've watched, they seem kinda fizzy and don't have the attack I'm after.
Something I'll have to investigate further.


----------



## Stephen

If you want to hear it within a mix, I used it on my bands album which is to be released on the 20th.

Only thing I can show at the moment is this Preview but all the guitar parts were done Using an IRT Studio and a TT412S Cab with Vintage 30's



Here is a video I did of it just dry while testing a guitar I just bought that day but using a GS412PA with Vintage 30's instead. Rare I play 6 strings though!


----------



## Path




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Stephen said:


> If you want to hear it within a mix, I used it on my bands album which is to be released on the 20th.
> 
> Only thing I can show at the moment is this Preview but all the guitar parts were done Using an IRT Studio and a TT412S Cab with Vintage 30's
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video I did of it just dry while testing a guitar I just bought that day but using a GS412PA with Vintage 30's instead. Rare I play 6 strings though!




Nice clips. New band for me to check out! Also the Decapitated and Pantera riffs? Yes.


----------



## Stephen

Cheers dude! Haha yea had to play some Decapitated on that guitar, seem to play death metal a lot on that particular guitar.


----------



## JLP2005

Hey, can we actually share eachother's tone settings?


----------



## Kullerbytta

JLP2005 said:


> Hey, can we actually share eachother's tone settings?



I'd definately be into that! I've got a setting that sounds almost exactly like Cradle's tone on 'Under Huntress Moon'.

I'm not a fan of that particular album but I do love the old CoF.

I'll make a quick recording tonight if I have the time just to prove it 

*Edit:*

Upon further inspection I realized that my tone wasn't 'almost exactly' like in the song  
Anyway, here it is: https://soundcloud.com/gnudrun/cradle-of-filth-tone-match
Original has more low end and less top end than my sound.
Settings on Lead Channel are: Bass -1.5, Middle -4, Treble +2 (knob pulled out), Lead Volume 1, Dynamics 12 o'clock, Tone +1 and watts on full.


----------



## lewis

Im guna have to wade in here. Just bought my first Ironheart 120 watt head today.

Got it in a CRAZY bargain price so cant wait for it to arrive now. Dude has only had it new since the start of this week...played it for 2 hours then was forced to sell due to his mum and needing cash urgently!!. Arriving still with packaging/box etc. and I saved £250 off the new price


----------



## Kullerbytta

Sweet deal, Lewis! They're dirt cheap as it is and getting them 250 quid cheaper sure is a sick deal!

I do feel sorry for the kid that had to sell it after a week  in the middle o' the honeymoon, man. That's harsh.


----------



## lewis

Kullerbytta said:


> Sweet deal, Lewis! They're dirt cheap as it is and getting them 250 quid cheaper sure is a sick deal!
> 
> I do feel sorry for the kid that had to sell it after a week  in the middle o' the honeymoon, man. That's harsh.



yeah man its crazy really...... the guy does also have a beauty ENGL head ontop of an Orange 4x12 with V30's so at least he still has a crazy setup haha. But I would be gutted too. The matching cab that came with it he also bought new etc he is selling for £50 :O haha I bought mine for £195 new so


----------



## TeeWX

After listening to Killswitch Engage's Disarm the Descent I'm pretty interested in these. The price is also ridiculous.


----------



## lewis

Does anyone have info regards to the effects loop on these things.

Ive just realised there is no Effects loop on/off control on the footswitch     

what un earth is the point in that really? So really im guna be forced into buying an all in one effects unit like the Boss ME25 or prob the dearer but awesome Line 6 pod HD pro rack

anyone have any more info on this?


----------



## Stephen

To be fair, since when did all amps have effects loop switching? A few do but the majority don't...

I only use Delay in my effects loop. At the moment I use my TC Electronic Flashback delay on my pedal board. I just switch the pedal on and off.

It will eventually be going in a rack setup as I've been meaning to do for a while now. May as well make use of the RJM RG-16 I've had for over a year now sat doing nothing.


----------



## lewis

Stephen said:


> To be fair, since when did all amps have effects loop switching? A few do but the majority don't...
> 
> I only use Delay in my effects loop. At the moment I use my TC Electronic Flashback delay on my pedal board. I just switch the pedal on and off.
> 
> It will eventually be going in a rack setup as I've been meaning to do for a while now. May as well make use of the RJM RG-16 I've had for over a year now sat doing nothing.




That was my point...why dont they?. Its such a better inclusion on a footswitch than just simply "reverb" which I could have on my loop anyway.


----------



## Neilzord

Just picked up the Ironheart IRT Studio, Love it! 

Perfect for what I need, Yet to use it at live volume as I'm not in a band but for recording & bedroom use its been fantastic so far!!


----------



## JLP2005

Ugh, I still need to do my NAD...


----------



## Kullerbytta

Stephen said:


> Here is a video I did of it just dry while testing a guitar I just bought that day but using a GS412PA with Vintage 30's instead. Rare I play 6 strings though!




Wow, that's a real yummy tone! Do you remember any particular details about your settings?


----------



## tscoolberth

Stephen said:


> I own the 60 Watt Head and also 2 of the IRT Studios,
> 
> I use the IRT Studio's more than the 60 watt head, not only because of them being easier to transport but they keep up with drummers very well.
> 
> They're great amps and it's very surprising how great they sound, especially for the price. Suppose some could say i'm slightly Biased towards Laney being a Laney Artist and all but I've been using them for years and all the amps of theirs I own have been extremely reliable.
> 
> Definitely check one out if you can though dude, you won't be disappointed with the tones you can get from them.



I just got my IRT Studio at New Years .. and it is a vast improvement on my Line 6 Spider Valve (with Strymon tube pre-amp.)

Stephen - 

What is your speaker of choice? Vintage 30s? (I play 7 string and 6). I just got a great deal on a Jet City 1x12" with their custom Eminence but I may not be done buying 1x12 cabs.

Also, do you throw an overdrive in front of the amp to juice up the gain a bit? Any other pedal recommendations (besides the flashback?)

-tom


----------



## Stephen

tscoolberth said:


> I just got my IRT Studio at New Years .. and it is a vast improvement on my Line 6 Spider Valve (with Strymon tube pre-amp.)
> 
> Stephen -
> 
> What is your speaker of choice? Vintage 30s? (I play 7 string and 6). I just got a great deal on a Jet City 1x12" with their custom Eminence but I may not be done buying 1x12 cabs.
> 
> Also, do you throw an overdrive in front of the amp to juice up the gain a bit? Any other pedal recommendations (besides the flashback?)
> 
> -tom



I'd say Vintage 30's are my speakers of choice seeing as I have 3 of my Laney Cabs loaded with them.

I've tried my heads with different cabs as well, G12H-75's are great also as I have them in my Laney Iommi cabinet. Had good results with the G12T-75's as well at gigs when doing the usual cab share thing.

As for the overdrive pedal, I use either a Maxon OD808 or a MXR Wylde Overdrive. I don't use them for more gain, just use it to tighten the tone more for the lower tunings.


----------



## Stephen

Kullerbytta said:


> Wow, that's a real yummy tone! Do you remember any particular details about your settings?



Yep, of-course I remember my settings haha.

Was using the Rhythm channel with no boost...

Gain: 6
Bass: +2
Mids: -1
Treble: +1
Volume: What ever you desire haha

As for the power amp section...

Dynamics: Half Way
Tone: -2

The with the MXR Wylde Overdrive in front of the input
Level: 12:00
Tone: 12:00
Gain: 8:30

Hope that helps


----------



## jrstinkfish

I hadn't fired mine up in a couple of months due to me using my Jet City 20-watt at practice because ... well, because it was already there. Sold the JC last week so I had to bring the Ironheart 120 ... and lord, what was I thinking? Gave me a stiffy cranking that beast up, it literally roars. I looked over and the knobs were just all over the place, I forgot to set my EQ -- you cannot get a bad sound of out this amp if you tried.

I wuvs it soooo much


----------



## Stephen

Haha yea, since I got My Ironheart's i've barely used my VH100R's

My gear at the moment... No doubt I'll be getting more soon!


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy

How well does the studio gig? I'm not gigging right now but I want to in the future.


----------



## op1e

Does the Tone and Dynamics knobs still work when running the IRT Studio thru a power amp?


----------



## rick_fears

"Ive just realised there is no Effects loop on/off control on the footswitch"


^^^^ that is one of the few things that makee sad about this amp. 

I've got the irt120h and love it. Its so flexible. Use it for everything from blues to deathcore. What cabs are you guys using? Looking into a new cab. Probably going to go with something with k100's or v30's. 

Ill take some pics of my settings and get them up here soon.


----------



## Toshiro

You guys who want a loop on and off could buy a looper pedal, that would let you switch an effects chain on and off with one click.


----------



## lewis

rick_fears said:


> "Ive just realised there is no Effects loop on/off control on the footswitch"
> 
> 
> ^^^^ that is one of the few things that makee sad about this amp.
> 
> I've got the irt120h and love it. Its so flexible. Use it for everything from blues to deathcore. What cabs are you guys using? Looking into a new cab. Probably going to go with something with k100's or v30's.
> 
> Ill take some pics of my settings and get them up here soon.



Yeah its a shame

Cab wise atm Im running the matching Ironheart 2x12 but I am eyeing up the Line 6 SPider Valve 4x12 that comes with celestion V 30s and then I will put in 2 k100's in an x pattern with the V30's. Im also going to be getting the Pod HD pro rack so hence the Line 6 Cab choice


----------



## lewis

Amp arrived today. Jammed for a few hours with the wattage low for bedroom use. Sounded great. She is a beast. Im looking forward to running this at max power and live volume


----------



## Toshiro

Cheated and took a pic of my settings:






The only knobs that are pulled are the bass on the rhythm channel and the mids on the lead channel. I run an MXR Custom Badass OD in front with the middle button in(Custom OD mode), level on 5, gain on 2.


----------



## JLP2005

...How would you describe the effect on tone that pulling each pot has? Good lord it's subtle...


----------



## rick_fears

I actually notice quite a bit of difference. Pull the knobs to shift the frequency, not sure the exact frequency numbers. But basically pulling the bass causes less "percieved bass" making the siund deeper and tighter. Pulling the mids causes less "percieved mids" gproducing a more scooped Tone. Pulling the treble shifts the high frequncies to more of a high/mid which essentially just adds some hair to the top end. Pretty cool features. Granted they are not huge differences but every little thing counts. Its the little things lol


----------



## Toshiro

JLP2005 said:


> ...How would you describe the effect on tone that pulling each pot has? Good lord it's subtle...



The treble one I don't notice as much, possibly it would have more effect if I had single coils pickups? The mid one is a pretty big shift in frequency, and the depth boost adds a good amount of low end, enough that I turn the bass down with it on.

The biggest thing is that even though the knobs are marked -/0/+ the EQ is still passive. So if you really want to hear, say, the mid shift: put the knob on an extreme setting then switch it back and forth.


----------



## MikeyLawless

So ive been looking into a speaker swap, guys. I notice too much high end with the stock ironheart 2x12 with both my irt120 and 5150. Would v30's(wgs vet 30s maybe) be the general consensus? What ohms would i need on those as well?


----------



## chassless

hey guys, someone here is selling an IRT Studio head in good condition for 500$. considering he shipped it into our country it seems like a good price (i can assume he's selling it for half of what he originally paid). 

i'm seriously considering it even though i don't really need it and have no cab to plug it in ... yet, i might eventually need an amp later on because i'm currently living on a friend's little Bugera amp with an AMT pedal of mine, i'll have to return it sooner or later.

IRT Studio, no cab, 500$, yes or no ?


----------



## rick_fears

I say no on the studio. They run for 599 New. You can find a better deal than that. I wouldnt go for it. But thats just me. 

Here is how I have my irt120 setup. For some reason all my pictures are sideways lol oh well. Guitar>comp>od>isp deci>irt120>loop-gate>eq>pod x3 (delay volune control etc)-end loop>Vader 412


----------



## TeeWX

Anyone care to comment on whether the 60 or 120 would be a better head? Is there much of a difference tonally?


----------



## rick_fears

Never Played a 60. The only downside to the 120 that I can tell is the cost of replacing tubes. The way I see it I can dial my 120 down to a 60 if I want and have the 120 when I want more beef.


----------



## MikeyLawless

Toshiro...stole your settings. Me likey man.


----------



## Hedon09

Did a Booster Test with my Ironheart 120 Head today. I dare to say (I might receive a beating for this) that it's going in Rectifier-Directions.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/hedon09/laney-ironheart-boost-test[/SC]

Personally I like the unboosted example (first one) best. What do you think?

Signal Chain:
Schecter Hellraiser 007 Special Edition > OCD Clone (Booster) > Laney Ironheart > TAD F.A.N.T.A. Cab Sim > Blackheart 1x12 Cab with WGS Retro 30 Speaker > Superlux pra 628 & Samson C01 > Presonus Audiobox 44VSL > Reaper

3 tracks for 1 guitar, 2 (all in all 6 tracks) guitars panned 100% left & right

1. No boost, 2. Ironheart internal Boost, 3. OCD Clone Boost

Riffs were written by Ryan Bruce (Fluff on Youtube)


----------



## jrstinkfish

All three sound great, but I prefer the unboosted  With the proper EQ settings (and pickups) this amp is already super tight and gainy, IMO. I think the unboosted sounds ... meatier? But really, you can't go wrong with any of those options, which is why I love this amp.


----------



## RickyCigs

Just noticed this thread! Had my irt studio for a few weeks and I'm loving it more and more every day.

Here's the first full demo I did! This was using the lead channel with a maxon od808


Think Again


----------



## TeeWX

Hedon09 said:


> Did a Booster Test with my Ironheart 120 Head today.



Your tracks sound a bit off. That said I think they all 3 basically sound the same, which is odd. In person my IRT60 doesn't even sound close to the same when my boost is on vs. off. It's a whole other animal entirely.


----------



## lewis

Am i the only one that runs most of the pull pots out on this amp!? haha.

Everyones tone settings have them mostly all still in whereas mine are the opposite?


----------



## RickyCigs

lewis said:


> Am i the only one that runs most of the pull pots out on this amp!? haha.
> 
> Everyones tone settings have them mostly all still in whereas mine are the opposite?



I only have the deep knob pulled on the rhythm channel. I don't care for what the others do for the tone. I only use it through impulses rather than a cab though.


----------



## lewis

RickyCigs said:


> I only have the deep knob pulled on the rhythm channel. I don't care for what the others do for the tone. I only use it through impulses rather than a cab though.



I suppose its dependant on preferred tone and also what guitar/pickups sound like. 

I havent had an in depth play about yet so mine probably will change for live etc


----------



## Hedon09

@TeeWX:

You're right  the tracking is a bit sloppy and the differences between the three samples are quite subtile. I wasn't going for a different tonal character. The internal boost is only on 3,3 while the level of the OCD is set to about 1 o'clock. Therefore both are only adding a little bit of saturation. The internal boost focusses more on the low mids while the OCD gives you more gain in the mids, depending on the setting of the tone-knob. It's not acting like a tubescreamer on this example.

@Lewis: 
i run my bass and middle pots pulled in Rythm&Lead-Channel


----------



## dedsouth333

Got my first Laney Wednesday so I suppose I can come here now and snag people's settings to try out, haha.

It's just a baby but it says Ironheart on the front.


----------



## Wickedout2014

Hey there everyone. I have a my heart set on the Laney Ironheart IRT30-112 combo. First it was the Tony Iommi sig but for the money you get much more with the IRT30-112. Can I please get some opinions and insight on this amp. Might be pulling the trigger soon. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lewis

Hedon09 said:


> @TeeWX:
> 
> You're right  the tracking is a bit sloppy and the differences between the three samples are quite subtile. I wasn't going for a different tonal character. The internal boost is only on 3,3 while the level of the OCD is set to about 1 o'clock. Therefore both are only adding a little bit of saturation. The internal boost focusses more on the low mids while the OCD gives you more gain in the mids, depending on the setting of the tone-knob. It's not acting like a tubescreamer on this example.
> 
> @Lewis:
> i run my bass and middle pots pulled in Rythm&Lead-Channel



 nice  I have Bass and mids pulled on the Clean/Rhythm channel and bass, mids and treble all pulled on lead. But atm I really prefer the rhythm channel for everything so am only using that


----------



## punisher911

Someone said Ironheart owners thread? Haven't yet decided on my eq settings. Still need to mess around with it.. I'm thinking the cab is a little bright for me. I'd like a little more bass out of it. V30s and GT12s in a X pattern.


----------



## tscoolberth

I have the IRT Studio

Just added an Ibanez TS9DX Overdrive to the mix .... the extra mode switch brings in a lot more lows .. blows the onboard boost away ... I have it running thru a new Jet City 112S cab with some sort of Eminence in there .. but it pales in comparison with my 7 year old combo which houses a Celestion Vintage 30. I may sell the combo & trade in the Jet City and get a 1x12 with a 30, but not sure if the Jet City just needs more hours on it.


----------



## Chuck

Bought an IRT Studio yesterday, I should have it sometime this week. Stoked!


----------



## Finality

What cabs would you guys suggest using with the IRT studio? I had a b52 LG cab but I sold it and the b52 head I had for $350. I'm certainly a cab newby so I'm not so savvy with speakers and cab construction. I think celestion v30s sound pretty sick, but the cabs I've looked at with them are pretty expensive. I want to stick to what I got for the b52.

Otherwise, the small 1x12 cab that came with it sounds incredible! I was able to use my b52 cab to jam with my drummer, but that little cab ain't cut out for jamming even with it cranked up. 

If it helps
Tones I like: Killswitch, In Flames, Dark Tranquility, newer Katatonia.


----------



## Kullerbytta

Finality said:


> What cabs would you guys suggest using with the IRT studio? I had a b52 LG cab but I sold it and the b52 head I had for $350. I'm certainly a cab newby so I'm not so savvy with speakers and cab construction. I think celestion v30s sound pretty sick, but the cabs I've looked at with them are pretty expensive..



See if you can get your hands on a used Avatar. 
Harley Benton g212 Vintage is another option, they're dirt cheap... You'll get two v30's and a cab for the price of 2x V30's


----------



## rick_fears

My vader cab pairs fantastically with the laney. I'm working on getting some tracks recorded soon.


----------



## nerdywhale

Well, I hadn't seen this thread before, but I like! Great tones, everyone! I'll be stealing some settings soon, methinks...

I've been an IRT Studio user for about 9 months now. I was running direct into an RCF or my DAW, but I recently picked up a Port City 2x12 when I started jamming again and took the below picture on my phone. Sorry for the plain quality.

Ignore the settings you see, that's after they got bumped around a bit, and I took the picture before I started playing/tweaking for the night.

I usually run the lead channel, with all controls straight up, around 12 or 1 o'clock. Dynamics and tone creep into the 1-2 o'clock bracket. I also run a Klone or Bad Monkey in front for a boost, and a Decimator G-string II in the 4CM to keep things TITE. 

Just picked up a G-Major too. Haven't had a chance to plug it in and tweak yet, though.


----------



## Chuck

Got my IRT Studio today! So far I've just been running it through my Alto TS112a and it rules. The cabinet emulation is much better than expected, the reverb is excellent, the levels of gain is very good, the clean channel is great. So far I am very pleased. Can't wait to order an Avatar 1x12 next week.


----------



## chassless

^ what about bedroom volumes? congrats!


----------



## dedsouth333

IMO, the IRT Studio absolutely slays at bedroom levels. It's by far the best bedroom practice amp I've ever owned.


----------



## chassless

cool. i'll keep that in mind. i'll make sure to grab one once it pops up


----------



## Chuck

chassless said:


> ^ what about bedroom volumes? congrats!


 
Yeah as deadsouth mentioned, it's great for bedroom volumes. Like I said I'm currently playing through an active PA so it controls the volume. I'm running into the 1w input and have the lead channel cranked all the way. Sounds gnarly.


----------



## dedsouth333

Just a quick question to you other Studio owners.

Am I right in reading that to activate the internal dummy load, you just unplug the cable from the speaker out on the back of the amp? I'm pretty much 100% sure that's what I read in the manual, but I just had to ask because that's the complete opposite from what you're taught from day 1 with a tube amp, haha. It goes against everything I was taught.


----------



## Chuck

dedsouth333 said:


> Just a quick question to you other Studio owners.
> 
> Am I right in reading that to activate the internal dummy load, you just unplug the cable from the speaker out on the back of the amp? I'm pretty much 100% sure that's what I read in the manual, but I just had to ask because that's the complete opposite from what you're taught from day 1 with a tube amp, haha. It goes against everything I was taught.



I believe the dummy load is always activated. I saw a video where the guy popped the lid on the IRT Studio and was looking in there and he said he noticed a quite large resistor which he thought was the dummy load. 

But yeah I've been running mine for a couple weeks now just into an active PA, and it's been fine.


----------



## dedsouth333

Ok, I was wondering because I decided to finally try it with headphones and nearly drove myself insane looking for the dummy load "switch". 

I feel a bit stupid now, but at I feel better having asked and gotten the opinion of someone who has done it already, haha. Thanks, man!


----------



## Scone

New Ironheart owner here. Just bought the 120w head. First impressions are good, loving the inbuilt boost with the rhythm channel. Hate the inbuilt reverb. Have only given it a spin for an hour or so, so once I have given it a proper go, Ill post a better review of it from my opinion.


----------



## Chuck

You must be high  the boost sucks and the reverb rules IMO


----------



## Scone

Chuck said:


> You must be high  the boost sucks and the reverb rules IMO



Can't say that I am! Using it through a shoddy behringer cab at the moment as I can't get my blackstar 4x12 Home from where I practice yet. Will sound completely different through that so I'm looking forward to trying it out properly. Hopefully it's just the bad cab I'm using at the moment, but does anyone find themselves pushing the gain to about 7 on the rhythm channel and using the boost to get a proper bite out of it?


----------



## Chuck

I use the about 5-6.5 gain on the rhythm channel for high gain metal rhythms, I hardly ever use the onboard boost, instead I use a Green Rhino OD, works very well. I could put the gain at 4 and it would be enough but it sounds a bit fuller at 6ish


----------



## nerdywhale

Tweaked my settings further last night, and I feel happy with what I've got:







Volume at 5 gets me plenty loud through my 2x12. I'm competing with an Engl Blackmore and 4x12 and a drummer who hits like he means it. 

With all buttons on the footswitch off, and my OD in front set to a clean boost, what you see is a pretty dry rhythm sound. Add reverb, and it adds life and gets a little airy. 

Hit the Lead switch, and it get's a little fatter, beefier, wider. I prefer that sound, but the dry rhythm sound mentioned has its uses. 

Hit the clean switch and that's what you get. Clean.  

I don't use the onboard boost, as I don't feel it gives you any cut/EQ tweak that a boost should give.

I like that dynamics and tone in a fairly neutral position.


----------



## TeeWX

Anyone on here have any noise issues with this amp? I made a thread here : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/267066-laney-irt60h-noise.html , but no responses yet. I just can't get the amp to sound like it has been and it's very noisy. I tried new preamp tubes and no change occurred. Any help would be wonderful!


----------



## lewis

my latest setup - 




sounds killer


----------



## chassless

^ where does the sound come out from ?


----------



## lewis

chassless said:


> ^ where does the sound come out from ?



The flightcase and amp are sitting on the Laney 2x12 matching cab in this picture. You just cant see it


----------



## ShadowMullet94

Hey, I'm looking at getting this after awhile for my first tube head, would this be a good choice? Ie been researching a ton and my dream head is probobly the blackstar series one 1046l6, but that's about 2k so I'd like something more professional than my setup now that will last me. But my main question is is the shared eq between clean and Rythem a bother? I havnt played an amp with a shared eq so I don't know, thanks!


----------



## lewis

I just bought a Pod HD Pro to partner with my 120watt Ironheart. 

Is the effects loop on these amps Series or parallel?. It seems the pod works 100% with one and only 50% with the other type of efx loop? Im kinda hoping It isnt the 50% for me.

Anyone know which is which and which type of Efx loop the ironheart has?


----------



## Hedon09

as far as I know it's a series fx loop


----------



## guitarfishbay

ShadowMullet94 said:


> Hey, I'm looking at getting this after awhile for my first tube head, would this be a good choice? Ie been researching a ton and my dream head is probobly the blackstar series one 1046l6, but that's about 2k so I'd like something more professional than my setup now that will last me. *But my main question is is the shared eq between clean and Rythem a bother? I havnt played an amp with a shared eq so I don't know, thanks!*



Probably not, IMO.

The only time I find it a problem is if I'm dialling in a congested sounding rhythm tone (e.g. treble pot pulled out but run fairly flat, mids run high on the amp). When I do that my clean sound is a bit narrow sounding. But with general standard rhythm sounds I find the clean sound is pretty well balanced. I'd definitely recommend trying one before buying, but IMO the shared EQ is set up pretty well on the Ironheart.



lewis said:


> Anyone know which is which and which type of Efx loop the ironheart has?



Series. It can be run at 0dbu, -10dbu or bypassed completely.

Just be aware that the only 'master' volume control on the amp is the watts control. If you decide to try bypassing the Ironheart pre to use a modelled one be aware you'll need to set the volumes accordingly on your patches to balance with the volume you're playing your Ironheart at.


----------



## lewis

Hedon09 said:


> as far as I know it's a series fx loop



Ok cool. What exactly is the difference between the 2 types of Efx loop and why would one type only give you 50% from the Pod and the other the full 100%?


----------



## nlaplante

guitarfishbay said:


> It can be run at 0dbu, -10dbu or bypassed completely.



Mine currently is set to 0db. I use a TC Nova Delay and a MXR Zakk Chorus. I'm having a hard time keeping up with my buddy's Bugera 1990 volume-wise. We both have two 4x12 cabs. He's 120w and I have the 60w head. Could it be because those 2 units (TC delay and chorus) need to be run with the loop at -10db (which boosts the signal according to the manual) ?


----------



## rick_fears

I run a pod x3 live through the loop. Amp Send>ge-7>x3(gtr in),x3(mono out)>amp return. Works great. I keep the watts maxed, channel volume to relative volume, and use the pod expression pedal to adjust volume to taste.


----------



## guitarjere33

I just picked up the 60W head to go with my eminence loaded valveking cab. 

I like it so far. It was a definitely a little complicated to figure out at first, and it didn't take long to realize the on board boost blows. I was a bit disappointed that it wasn't as high gain as everyone made it out to be. I expected to be able to dial in some KSE tones (found out they boost it with the maxon 808), but IMO the amp itself falls a little flat in the metal department. It lacks the saturation and gain needed to play KSE and Trivium stuff, so I ended up buying a tube screamer and couldn't be happier. With the drive on the tube screamer low and the amp gain on 7 it F***ing screams. Great saturation and gain to spare. It sucks that I have to pedal hop to get cleans now, but the tone is worth it. It is also a bit noisy with both, so it looks like I'll have to buy a decimater.


----------



## RickyCigs

guitarjere33 said:


> I just picked up the 60W head to go with my eminence loaded valveking cab.
> 
> I like it so far. It was a definitely a little complicated to figure out at first, and it didn't take long to realize the on board boost blows. I was a bit disappointed that it wasn't as high gain as everyone made it out to be. I expected to be able to dial in some KSE tones (found out they boost it with the maxon 808), but IMO the amp itself falls a little flat in the metal department. It lacks the saturation and gain needed to play KSE and Trivium stuff, so I ended up buying a tube screamer and couldn't be happier. With the drive on the tube screamer low and the amp gain on 7 it F***ing screams. Great saturation and gain to spare. It sucks that I have to pedal hop to get cleans now, but the tone is worth it. It is also a bit noisy with both, so it looks like I'll have to buy a decimater.




You have to keep in mind that a lot of the gain comes from the power amps as well. Us irt-studio users have it easy lol


----------



## guitarjere33

does anyone elses power cord not fit in the amp very well?


----------



## wheelsdeal

Here is my recently acquired 60w head with my EVH 412 limited edition.Sorry for the crap cellphone picture.


----------



## Toshiro

guitarjere33 said:


> I just picked up the 60W head to go with my eminence loaded valveking cab.
> 
> I like it so far. It was a definitely a little complicated to figure out at first, and it didn't take long to realize the on board boost blows. I was a bit disappointed that it wasn't as high gain as everyone made it out to be. I expected to be able to dial in some KSE tones (found out they boost it with the maxon 808), but IMO the amp itself falls a little flat in the metal department. It lacks the saturation and gain needed to play KSE and Trivium stuff, so I ended up buying a tube screamer and couldn't be happier. With the drive on the tube screamer low and the amp gain on 7 it F***ing screams. Great saturation and gain to spare. It sucks that I have to pedal hop to get cleans now, but the tone is worth it. It is also a bit noisy with both, so it looks like I'll have to buy a decimater.



KSE has boosted every amp they've ever used, it's part of that sound.  I think the Ironheart has enough gain to get metal without it, but yes it's very dry.


----------



## nlaplante

RickyCigs said:


> You have to keep in mind that a lot of the gain comes from the power amps as well. Us irt-studio users have it easy lol



^ this.

When the power tubes start cooking, the amp screams metal. With the TAD 6L6GC-STR duet, it adds a nice sizzling top end and the amp becomes less dark. I dig both its dark sound and its power tube cranked sounds tough.

Try this:

WATTS maxed, rythm channel very low, gain on 7. Amp sounds dark (at least in my oversized 2x12).

Now turn WATTS way down (9 o'clock) and adjust rythm channel volume to get the same volume you had before. Bingo, more highs, more bite, different tone.


----------



## Chuck

Anyone play with different tubes in the IRT Studio yet?


----------



## RickyCigs

Chuck said:


> Anyone play with different tubes in the IRT Studio yet?



No, but I've considered it. Also interested to hear


----------



## projectjetfire

So, which studio guys are sticking thiers into a power amp? Im sure Ive seen that Fred Brum does it...


----------



## GoldDragon

guitarjere33 said:


> I just picked up the 60W head to go with my eminence loaded valveking cab.
> 
> I like it so far. It was a definitely a little complicated to figure out at first, and it didn't take long to realize the on board boost blows. I was a bit disappointed that it wasn't as high gain as everyone made it out to be. I expected to be able to dial in some KSE tones (found out they boost it with the maxon 808), but IMO the amp itself falls a little flat in the metal department.
> [/IMG][/URL]




I've had my IRT 60h for about 6 weeks and I've done alot of testing with it. The preamp tubes it comes with are pretty low gain. Actually the first TAD one is dark, medium/hi gain and relatively quiet, and the other 3 ax7s are poor midgain chinese tubes, imo.

If you replace the first tube (and/or second) with a really hot and bright AX7, it really makes it metal. I used a GT ECC83-S which is the hottest tube that GT makes and now its got that compressed and hot high gain sound. (I put the TAD ax7 in v2) Before to get the gain I wanted I needed to use the boost, now I don't need it.

IT will be even more gainy if you put two of these in V1 and V2, but I only have one. You could try a Mullard which is also supposed to be hot. Also I used better quality tubes in later positions (sovtek LPS) and it cut down on the hiss.

I have never owned an amp that is this sensitive to preamp tubes.

The TAD power tubes are really good, IMO.

This improves the boost control, but its easier to clip the input gain stage (like when you crank the boost how it gets muddy.) I like the boost control because with the high gain tube I can get my gain from cranking the boost and using just a bit of gain (2ish) and the gain has a more open character.


----------



## GoldDragon

Question for the IRT Studio owners: It doesnt have a wattage control, how do you dial in just the right amount of tube saturation? On the trt 60h, the saturation depends on how hot you hit the power stage (the channel volume) and with the heads you can use the wattage control to lower the volume with just the right amount of saturation.

It seems that with the Studio, if you want alot of saturation, you would need to crank the channel volume, but it would be really loud in room.


----------



## nlaplante

GoldDragon said:


> I like the boost control because with the high gain tube I can get my gain from cranking the boost and using just a bit of gain (2ish) and the gain has a more open character.



^ this!

The onboard boost is not useless. It's just different from the normal boost pedal. It has its uses which are not the same as a TS. I find it adds balls to the tone. Above 5 and it makes a nice saturation. Depends on pickups used too. Hot pickups will get muddy with a high boost setting.

You can even use the onboard boost together with an overdrive stomp. Makes additional tonal possibilities.

Also, the boost setting is also useful when cranking the clean channel volume way up to get power tube breakup. The boost adds a layer of sex.


----------



## GoldDragon

nlaplante said:


> ^ this!
> 
> The onboard boost is not useless. It's just different from the normal boost pedal. It has its uses which are not the same as a TS. I find it adds balls to the tone. Above 5 and it makes a nice saturation. Depends on pickups used too. Hot pickups will get muddy with a high boost setting.
> 
> You can even use the onboard boost together with an overdrive stomp. Makes additional tonal possibilities.
> 
> Also, the boost setting is also useful when cranking the clean channel volume way up to get power tube breakup. The boost adds a layer of sex.



And lets not forget the real important use of the boost; it allows you to accurately set two gain levels that are footswitchable. You can decide exactly how much gain your lead and rythym sounds have on the same channel.


----------



## Thyrif

projectjetfire said:


> So, which studio guys are sticking thiers into a power amp? Im sure Ive seen that Fred Brum does it...



I do.
I have my fx out into a g-major and then into a mesa 50/50. Sounds way better to my ears, with punchier and fuller low mids. Its still kinda cool you can take the irt out and have a super portable mini amp for jams though!


----------



## Tree

Does anyone have a miked up clip of their ironheart with a tube screamer style boost in front?

I'm really keen to hear how they take a boost before biting the bullet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/two-notes-torpedo-protone[/SC]

Misha Mansoor's demo of an Ironheart with his signature pedal, which is basically a souped-up TS clone.


----------



## Tree

Thanks, I have seen that, but wasn't sure how well that would translate into me miking up a cab for re-amping since he used the torpedo on that clip


----------



## nlaplante

Lately I've been using the IRT60H in a kinda odd way for this type of amp. I'm more and more into blues music, and I find myself cranking the sh** out of the clean channel (channel volume > 3:00). I like the tone, but I'm wondering if it would sound more "vintage" if I used the cleartops 6L6 tubes, like the TAD 6L6-WGS? Would it negatively affect the satan channels (because I still love to invoke demons with my Schecter).


----------



## WJohnM18

I'm looking into an ironheart but I'm undecided between the 60 watt and the 120 watt version. Is there a huge difference between them tonally and how far could I turn up the clean channel on the 60 watt before it starts to break up? 

I tend to like my cleans quite bassy (bass about 3 o'clock, mids 11 and treble 1) so which head would be best for that sort of setting?

If there isn't that much of a difference I would rather get the 60 watt as the tubes would be cheaper to replace (so I've read).


----------



## Thyrif

GoldDragon said:


> I've had my IRT 60h for about 6 weeks and I've done alot of testing with it. The preamp tubes it comes with are pretty low gain. Actually the first TAD one is dark, medium/hi gain and relatively quiet, and the other 3 ax7s are poor midgain chinese tubes, imo.
> 
> If you replace the first tube (and/or second) with a really hot and bright AX7, it really makes it metal. I used a GT ECC83-S which is the hottest tube that GT makes and now its got that compressed and hot high gain sound. (I put the TAD ax7 in v2) Before to get the gain I wanted I needed to use the boost, now I don't need it.
> 
> IT will be even more gainy if you put two of these in V1 and V2, but I only have one. You could try a Mullard which is also supposed to be hot. Also I used better quality tubes in later positions (sovtek LPS) and it cut down on the hiss.
> 
> I have never owned an amp that is this sensitive to preamp tubes.
> 
> The TAD power tubes are really good, IMO.
> 
> This improves the boost control, but its easier to clip the input gain stage (like when you crank the boost how it gets muddy.) I like the boost control because with the high gain tube I can get my gain from cranking the boost and using just a bit of gain (2ish) and the gain has a more open character.



Thanks man, I have some jjs laying around and ill make an AB for v1 and v2. Might get some more to just swap all 12ax7s out..


----------



## nlaplante

I just noticed there's a new Mullard CV4004 12AX7 tube. It's like the Mullard reissue 12AX7 but with short plates. Might be a good choice in V1 too.

http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/Mullard/Mullard-CV4004-12AX7

Here we go again... GAS for new tubes


----------



## GoldDragon

WJohnM18 said:


> I'm looking into an ironheart but I'm undecided between the 60 watt and the 120 watt version. Is there a huge difference between them tonally and how far could I turn up the clean channel on the 60 watt before it starts to break up?
> 
> I tend to like my cleans quite bassy (bass about 3 o'clock, mids 11 and treble 1) so which head would be best for that sort of setting?
> 
> If there isn't that much of a difference I would rather get the 60 watt as the tubes would be cheaper to replace (so I've read).



I have the 60h which is perfect for me, but if you are playing in a metal band or need loud stage volume, get the 120 because it should have more clean headroom.

The way the amp works is that it has a wattage control which is kinda like a master volume, but it attenuates the volume AFTER the power tube section so it can play at lower volume while still getting tube goodness. The amount of power tube saturation is controlled by how hot the signal out from the preamp is. So if you have the channel volume higher than about 4, it starts to saturate. The loudest the 60h can get with clean headroom is 4 on channel vol and wattage on full, which is not enough for a loud drummer. The 60h can keep up with a loud drummer, but you would have to put the channel volume over 4 and it starts to saturate, so for instance if you need the clean channel volume on 7 and the wattage is on full, there is no way the amp will still be perfectly clean. 

This maybe could be fixed with power tubes that have later breakup, or possibly by changing one of the v3 or v4 tubes. But if you need loud and clean headroom, get the 120. The 60 may have enough clean headroom. However, if you are looking for an amp with lots of clean headroom, the IRT is probably not a great choice.


----------



## atticus1088

Thyrif said:


> Thanks man, I have some jjs laying around and ill make an AB for v1 and v2. Might get some more to just swap all 12ax7s out..



Hey, 

I just wanted to point out that I put a JJ in the third valve spot and it made the lead channel lose some attack that it had before. 
The ruby 12ax7 sounded way better in that spot. 

I usually like JJ's a lot too, since I've used them in the 5150s I've had. It really was a night and day difference. 
Let me know what your experience is. 

The JJ did sound really good for the clean channel (V1)

I'm pretty new to swapping tubes in and out, so correct me if I got the valve spots incorrect


----------



## Thyrif

atticus1088 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just wanted to point out that I put a JJ in the third valve spot and it made the gain really mushy, or at least the lead channel lost a lot of the attack it had before. The ruby 12ax7 sounded way better in that spot. I usually like JJ's a lot too, since I've used them in the 5150s I've had. It really was a night and day difference. Let me know what your experience is.
> 
> The JJ did sound really good for the clean channel (V1)
> 
> I'm pretty new to swapping tubes in and out, so correct me if I got the valve spots incorrect



Yeah it turned out it had one JJ (v1) and two Ruby's (v2 and 3) and when I replaced the ruby's with JJs it got a lot dryer to my ears. Might try JJ, JJ, ruby next. Also have a GrooveTubes Sovtek lying around, was never a big fan of it but might work for the v3.

The Ruby's 12ax7ac5 seem to be Shuguang rebrands. But they do seem to be a bit warmer, although muddier. Might try to get some other tubes to try. Curious about TAD and NOS.


----------



## GoldDragon

atticus1088 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just wanted to point out that I put a JJ in the third valve spot and it made the gain really mushy, or at least the lead channel lost a lot of the attack it had before. The ruby 12ax7 sounded way better in that spot. I usually like JJ's a lot too, since I've used them in the 5150s I've had. It really was a night and day difference. Let me know what your experience is.
> 
> The JJ did sound really good for the clean channel (V1)
> 
> I'm pretty new to swapping tubes in and out, so correct me if I got the valve spots incorrect



V1 is not the clean channel. Look in the manual to see the gain staging.


----------



## Thyrif

It doesn't say in the manual. (just checked on the online version)

I've just ordered some GE and Tung sols. Lets see how that goes.. (keep you posted)


----------



## Veritech Zero

GoldDragon said:


> I've had my IRT 60h for about 6 weeks and I've done alot of testing with it. The preamp tubes it comes with are pretty low gain. Actually the first TAD one is dark, medium/hi gain and relatively quiet, and the other 3 ax7s are poor midgain chinese tubes, imo.
> 
> If you replace the first tube (and/or second) with a really hot and bright AX7, it really makes it metal. I used a GT ECC83-S which is the hottest tube that GT makes and now its got that compressed and hot high gain sound. (I put the TAD ax7 in v2) Before to get the gain I wanted I needed to use the boost, now I don't need it.
> 
> IT will be even more gainy if you put two of these in V1 and V2, but I only have one. You could try a Mullard which is also supposed to be hot. Also I used better quality tubes in later positions (sovtek LPS) and it cut down on the hiss.
> 
> I have never owned an amp that is this sensitive to preamp tubes.
> 
> The TAD power tubes are really good, IMO.
> 
> This improves the boost control, but its easier to clip the input gain stage (like when you crank the boost how it gets muddy.) I like the boost control because with the high gain tube I can get my gain from cranking the boost and using just a bit of gain (2ish) and the gain has a more open character.




Interesting... Maybe I'll give this a shot before I go out and buy another amp. I love my Laney to death but it just doesn't have the saturated oomph that I've been looking for lately. Perhaps this will change that. the local GC has the GrooveTubes ECC83-S in stock, perhaps I'll give it a shot, are there any other high gain tubes you think would work as well if not better price not limiting? And I should just replace V1 and V2 with them right?


----------



## GoldDragon

Veritech Zero said:


> Interesting... Maybe I'll give this a shot before I go out and buy another amp. I love my Laney to death but it just doesn't have the saturated oomph that I've been looking for lately. Perhaps this will change that. the local GC has the GrooveTubes ECC83-S in stock, perhaps I'll give it a shot, are there any other high gain tubes you think would work as well if not better price not limiting? And I should just replace V1 and V2 with them right?



Groove Tubes screens tubes (bought from elsewhere), so their ECC83-S are going to be consistently hot and bright. Check their web page. 

The Mullard and Tung Sol ax7s are also supposed to be hot, but if you buy them from an online shop that does not grade them, you may not end up with a really hot tube. The Groove Tubes may be 20-25, but they are graded. YOu can go with cheaper tubes and may get lucky, or unlucky. I put a bunch of what I thought were hot chinese tubes in V1 and V2 and the GT ECC-83s was head and shoulders above the rest in output.

The V1 and V2 are the first two gain stages in a cascading design. If you want your amp to have the most gain, put hot tubes in both, although what I did was put the GT in V1 and moved the TAD from v1 to V2. If you have bright tubes in the first two stages, you might want to follow with darker tubes in later stages. The tubes it came with were darker imo so you can probably leave those alone.

Just an fyi, the hotter tube in V1 was worth about "2" notches of extra gain and it was more saturated.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Well they didn't make as much of a change as I thought they would, it has a tad bit more distortion than it did before, and it has a bit more high end as well, but again, not that much changed... I put them in the two furthest left slots (when looking at the amp from the front), those are V1 and V2 correct?


----------



## GoldDragon

Veritech Zero said:


> Well they didn't make as much of a change as I thought they would, it has a tad bit more distortion than it did before, and it has a bit more high end as well, but again, not that much changed... I put them in the two furthest left slots (when looking at the amp from the front), those are V1 and V2 correct?



What exact tubes did you put in there?

Also, watch this video to see how much gain this guy is getting. It also shows his amp settings, he is getting a very saturated tone with gain on 7 and no boost. Mine was less than this til I replaced V1. If you need more than that, then maybe a Peavey 3120?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loMIsl8Pqq4

With gain on 9 and boost off, I can do Satriani style leads. Lots of saturation and harmonic content. Before the tube swap it was hard to get that gain.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Went with Groove Tube GT ECC83-S tubes in both V1 and V2

And yeah I have no idea how they get their amp to sound like that, mine doesn't come even close... It doesn't inherently sound like there is something wrong with mine, but it doesn't have anywhere near the amount of distortion all of these other ones have...


----------



## GoldDragon

Veritech Zero said:


> Went with Groove Tube GT ECC83-S tubes in both V1 and V2
> 
> And yeah I have no idea how they get their amp to sound like that, mine doesn't come even close... It doesn't inherently sound like there is something wrong with mine, but it doesn't have anywhere near the amount of distortion all of these other ones have...



Alot of the saturation comes from the channel volume and the tone control. Run the channel volume at around 4-5 that is where it forces the output stage to saturate, put the wattage as loud as you can listen to it, then make sure the tone is 5+, even higher. Saturation + harmonic content equals thick lead tone.

Also hot pickups. I use Evolutions.

I know what you mean about the amp, you have to work with the input gain to get the compressed lead sound, but its a plus because you can get dry and tight sounds too. If you want the EZ button lead saturation, just get a 3120 or 5150. Always compressed, always super gainy. THe IRT can be more percussive than a Peavey.

Also keep in mind that technique amounts for alot of it. I used to play EMG81s when I was a beginner to drive the amp harder. Not saying you are a beginner, but a good player gets used to making it sing with less gain. If you want a TON of gain, just get a pedal.


----------



## Veritech Zero

I take back everything I've said. I replaced the Rubys in V3 and V4 with the TAD from v1 and the Ruby from v2 and the amp is a whole new beast...

No idea what the heck was wrong with the other tubes, or how a tube would have to malfunction to cause the problems that I was having, but it seems it is all better now... So weird these little glass tubes are.

So that brings my tube setup to this, v1 and v2: Groove Tubes GT ECC83-s, v3: TAD ECC83, v4: Ruby 12ax7, and v10 and v11: Svetlana EL34. Whew quite the mix and match going on now.


----------



## GoldDragon

Veritech Zero said:


> I take back everything I've said. I replaced the Rubys in V3 and V4 with the TAD from v1 and the Ruby from v2 and the amp is a whole new beast...
> 
> No idea what the heck was wrong with the other tubes, or how a tube would have to malfunction to cause the problems that I was having, but it seems it is all better now... So weird these little glass tubes are.
> 
> So that brings my tube setup to this, v1 and v2: Groove Tubes GT ECC83-s, v3: TAD ECC83, v4: Ruby 12ax7, and v10 and v11: Svetlana EL34. Whew quite the mix and match going on now.



I didn't think much of those rubies either. I have an old 12ax7a and a Sovtek LPS is v3 and v4.

The amp is much more fun with gain on tap.


----------



## GoldDragon

Here is the block diagram from the IRT60 Manual.

12ax7s have two gain stages each. I guess v3 is also important to the distortion gain.


----------



## Thyrif

Just got my new GE 12ax7wa v1 and two tung sol 12ax7 's last night and put them in. So much better! More open top end, less harshness, clearer lows and way more pretty harmonics (very clear when playing leads)!

It does get a little bit brighter overall, but I thought it was pretty dark to begin with.


----------



## nlaplante

My current config I'm pretty satisfied is:

V1: Tung Sol 12AX7 reissue
V2: TAD 12AX7-A C Selected (Shuguang high gain)
V3: JJ ECC83S
V4: JJ ECC803S
V10-11: TAD 6L6GC-STR

And yeah, more channel volume and less wattage = more saturation, up to a point where it sounds cold (wattage too low) or fizzy (channel volume too high).

Quote from another forum I just read about PPIMV (post phase inverter master volume), like our Wattage control:



> PPIMV's sound best when the amplifier master volume is set no less than half, and the input volume is set high.



Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - Master Volumes, Post and Pre "Phase Invertor....


----------



## WJohnM18

Well I've just bought a 120 Ironheart head that should arrive in the next few days! Can't wait to start trying it out.

One question I have though is: Is the head self biasing?


----------



## Veritech Zero

Sort of? You can't just throw different power tubes into it and have it work. There is however a switch on the back to select the tubes you are going to use. Just set it to what you want, put the new tubes in, and you should be good to go.


----------



## WJohnM18

Veritech Zero said:


> Sort of? You can't just throw different power tubes into it and have it work. There is however a switch on the back to select the tubes you are going to use. Just set it to what you want, put the new tubes in, and you should be good to go.



I would probably just replace the tubes with another set of 6L6's when the stock ones start to go. So I could just throw a new set in there without having to do anything else?

This is my first tube amplifier so I'm a bit new to how they work exactly.


----------



## nlaplante

WJohnM18 said:


> So I could just throw a new set in there without having to do anything else?
> 
> This is my first tube amplifier so I'm a bit new to how they work exactly.



As long as they're matched you're good to go. You'd have to have it biased by a tech to fine tune it tough. There's a trim pot inside the amp just for that.


----------



## WJohnM18

nlaplante said:


> As long as they're matched you're good to go. You'd have to have it biased by a tech to fine tune it tough. There's a trim pot inside the amp just for that.



Okay thank you.  The head arrived this morning and I've already dialed in some nice sounds. The cleans are probably the best I've heard compared to anything I've played through.


----------



## nlaplante

WJohnM18 said:


> Okay thank you.  The head arrived this morning and I've already dialed in some nice sounds. The cleans are probably the best I've heard compared to anything I've played through.



Yeah the clean channel is stellar on this head!


----------



## Threadnaught

Hey, great thread, good read. Interesting to hear everyone's experiences with this amp. 

I've got an Ironheart 60H running through the Laney IRT 212 cab, reasonably happy with it but have noticed some high end 'fizz' on the dirty channels. 

I've tweaked EQ and gain to where it's less noticable, but tempted to try swapping out the tubes to try and beef up the sound a bit more. 

Has anyone else noticed this tendency to fizz? The head I'm using is reconditioned. Wonder if that's the issue.


----------



## Veritech Zero

That's funny, mine has always been too beefy with a lack of fizz haha. Swapping the tubes helped me out, there are quite a few posts a page back or so on tubes to try.


----------



## nlaplante

^ this. I cannot get fizz except when using wattage below ~10% and running channel volume way up and a good amount of gain.


----------



## Thrashman

Tried the 1x12 combo for a short while just the other day.. 

Needless to say, I'm getting the Ironheart Studio  Fantastic piece of gear.


----------



## theGirthquake

I'd like some opinions or info/advice. It's probably gonna just boil down to "I dunno man just try both and see what you like", but maybe some useful info will come of it.

I'm building a monster stage rig, two full stacks and two heads through an A/B/Y box. One head is my disgustingly redhot modded 5150 and the other is my recently-acquired stock IRT120H. Let's assume for the sake of simplicity that all four cabs are the same thing. The project is live tone-masturbation in the context of 8-string groove death/sludge. Think Ahab, Portal, Incantation, maybe a touch of Craft. 

I'm going to retube the Ironheart, but am thinking about going the EL34 route, to further distinguish it from the 5150 and really facefvck the combined sound. But I can't get a feel for whether the warmth and crushiness of the brit tubes would be complimentary to the Peavey's raw brutality, or if they would work against each other, and I'd like to avoid buying a round of tubes and paying for a tech to bias them for nothing. In case it matters, no shredding or deedledeedles needed here, just big dumb loose and sweaty caveman death metal.

What do you think?

Small, side question: how much damage will I hypothetically be doing running the stock 6L6s with the bias switch on EL34? I might have hypothetically done this for a night at practice and might have hypothetically thought it sounded awesome


----------



## nlaplante

It hypothetically should sound badass. 

ADVICE:
I would never run the 6L6 with the switch on EL34. That sends way too much current to the tubes. I'd do the inverse tough, since having the switch on 6L6 would send not enough current to the EL34.


----------



## skydizzle

This doesn't help with my GAS for an Ironheart haha. There goes another $1000


----------



## Deception

Hey, 

I'm looking to get the IRT Studio soon, as it'll be perfect for transporting to and from uni, and I want to mainly use it for recording. I probably won't be getting a cab with it though; I was wondering, for just jamming, is it feasible to run the DI out to my Scarlett 2i2 and then to monitors? Is there any latency?


----------



## Veritech Zero

I can't imagine there would be any latency, otherwise how on earth would you record with it?


----------



## Stijnson

Deception said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking to get the IRT Studio soon, as it'll be perfect for transporting to and from uni, and I want to mainly use it for recording. I probably won't be getting a cab with it though; I was wondering, for just jamming, is it feasible to run the DI out to my Scarlett 2i2 and then to monitors? Is there any latency?



There shouldn't be any latency that you'll really notice. Maybe if you play through your DAW to use external IR's and play through monitors, you might have some more latency. But still nothing that will bother recording/playing.


----------



## Stephen

No difference tonally, just power. I've used both but usually use the 60 Watt version just to drive the power section a little more.

Here's the rig I just used for Bloodstock Open Air 2014.


----------



## imjoni

Does anyone here own the IRT15 head? How hard is it to get a classic rock tone or an Opeth-esque tone?


----------



## chassless

^ i haven't tried it but i'm guessing the fact that it's a single channel amp makes it less versatile than its bigger brothers

Edit: oh ivjust noticed i already answered on your other thread


----------



## tender_insanity

I've had my IRT Studio for about over a month now and really liking it. Don't care much about the inbuilt cab sim. I run it through speakers or to a DAW with ReCabinet 3 plugin.

----------------------------------

Here's a few songs recorded with the ReCabinet 3

An instrumental (All leads are with BOSS GT-100)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5738957/Matias Vilkko - Gorilla Hideout.mp3

A melodic metal demo (vocal line played by pan flute )
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5738957/song_of_the_stars.mp3

-------------------------------------

When it comes to using a cab. I don't know. I've only got a DIY 1x15" and then I use my Randall combo's 2x12" celestions as speakers.

When I use the DIY one, I need to crank the highs up. Then again with the Randall speakers I need to turn the tone down quite a lot. 

At the moment I'm playing with my Squier Strat and chasing for an early Yngwie tone. It sounds close with this kind of settings like in the pic. Rhythm Channel with the inbuilt boost ON.


----------



## RickyCigs

heres a combination post. a sample of what an overdrive can do with an irt-studio, as well as a shameless self promotion of my pedals lol 




i couldnt make it as only one video for some reason, but the one i wanted is first anyway...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've got an IRT Studio. Got it back on the first week of July. I've been meaning to do a NAD thread for it but been so busy and just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## dedsouth333

Looks like I won't belong in this thread much longer. Having to sell my IRT Studio. This sucks.


----------



## tender_insanity

That is bad to hear..


----------



## Mattykoda

Does anyone's irt-studio create a speaker pop when switching to the clean channel? 

I know one other member said his did, I just was curious if anyone else had the same situation. If I mute the guitar before switching its not as bad but if there is a sound coming from the guitar its pretty damn loud. I also tried cycling through the channels to see if it would stop it but it didnt.


----------



## chassless

^ i happen to be that member and i am worried about the same thing


----------



## nlaplante

I've been playing a lot with my low-gain-friendly squier telecaster lately. This amp can deliver awesome (= great) vintage stratty/tele-esque tones when using either the clean channel cranked over 8 or the rhythm channel with gain below 4. +1 for its versatility. The power tube break sounds so nice when driving the channel volumes way up. Very dynamic and touch responsive. Each day I use this amp I love it more and more. And I bought it without even trying it. It's a keeper!

The only downside for me is that when running high channel volumes and reverb at += 7, the reverb circuit introduces a bit of hiss.


----------



## Corpsevomit

Anyone tested the irt 30w combo?
I love my studio but need more output power and the 30w 112 could be a nice upgrade and got the same di output for recording.


----------



## Mattykoda

chassless said:


> ^ i happen to be that member and i am worried about the same thing



I am sending mine back tomorrow to get a replacement, hopefully this one works out


----------



## Thrashman

Guys, I'm buying an OD to push the front end.. What versions do you like the most?
I'm gonna be using the OD to get into death/tech/progressive territory.

An obvious choice would be the Maxon OD808, but I'm open to all suggestions.. Really love new discoveries


----------



## Thrashman

To the guys having pop issues: it might very well be a tube related issue. Replace one tube at a time by switching the stock ones with a good one that you know works to see when it stops. It helps to have el84's as well as 12ax7's in this case.


----------



## Chuck

Thrashman said:


> Guys, I'm buying an OD to push the front end.. What versions do you like the most?
> I'm gonna be using the OD to get into death/tech/progressive territory.
> 
> An obvious choice would be the Maxon OD808, but I'm open to all suggestions.. Really love new discoveries



I use my IRT Studio with a Green Rhino and I love my tone.


----------



## RickyCigs

Just gonna throw it out there again that my ProtoDrive overdrive does amazing things for my laney


----------



## Mattykoda

Thrashman said:


> To the guys having pop issues: it might very well be a tube related issue. Replace one tube at a time by switching the stock ones with a good one that you know works to see when it stops. It helps to have el84's as well as 12ax7's in this case.



Thats what I thought it was and when I was on the phone with GC they insisted it was the cable even when I told them when I switched it on the amp itself it still made the pop. Ended up calling them back two days later before the cable even got here and told them it didnt work haha. 
One of the preamp tubes on the left that you can see through the vent never emitted a glow. I know some preamp tubes it is very hard to see and to be honest I wasnt sure if this was the case with the stock tubes but I figured i'll let them send me a new one instead of picking up some new tubes and troubleshooting it.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Vouching for our own RickyCigs on here!

Right now, he has an overdrive called the ProtoDrive that actually has been well received! A clean boost is currently in-the-making, and a bass overdrive is also coming soon!

Here is Rick's quick runthrough of info for the prototype of the ProtoDrive pedal:


One thing that I must mention is that the final version has a different layout/config than that of the prototype!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now, here are some demos that I threw together for the pedal. 
To save space in this thread, I'm just going to ask that you read the description of the videos, as opposed to me typing it all out or copy-and-pasting everything. The description of the videos contains all technical info and specs.

If you prefer Soundcloud as your medium, I'm also embedding Soundcloud audio clips below each YouTube video.



[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lucas_procopio/airis-effects-protodrive-overdrive-pedal-demo[/SC]



[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lucas_procopio/airis-effects-protodrive-overdrive-pedal-demo-mid-gain-ambient-lead[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lucas_procopio/airis-effects-protodrive-overdrive-pedal-demo-modern-lead[/SC]

This might not give you pedal GAS, but if you're in the market for a super versatile overdrive that really can put your classic Ibanez Tubescreamer or Maxon OD808 to shame and actually has some serious tone to it behind its flexibility, then stay tuned to Rick for more! And stay tuned to me for more as well!

AND YES, THIS WAS RUN THROUGH A LANEY IRT STUDIO.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

So.....anyone cool to start sharing amp settings? (I still don't know jack-shit about dialing in tones.)


----------



## chassless

^ hi! i keep my settings fairly flat because it sounds natural and good to me that way. here are the settings i use on my IRT Studio -> matching 2x12 cab with my main guitar. i need to keep a fairly low volume because i live in an appartment that's neither too big or too soundproof (gotta work on that)

*these settings i almost never change (only if i use a different guitar):
*
Dynamics : 9 o'clock
Tone : +0.5
Reverb : 5 when i use it
Pre-boost : 2.5 (i like it light, and only use it when i want to add some extra saturation, especially when playing crunch or dirty blues kind of stuff, but barely for riffing, it kills a bit of the clarity)


*on the clean and rhythm channel (when used as low gain crunch) :*

Clean volume: 3 on 15W, 5 on 1W (good balance between high end sparkle and low volume)
Rhythm volume: 4 on 15W, 6 on 1W
Rhythm Gain: 4
Bass: +2 alternating pulled or not
Mids: +1 not pulled
Treble: +1 pulled


*Rhythm channel when used for metal riffing :*

Gain: 7
Volume: 3 on 15W, 5 on 1W (good balance between power and clarity)
Bass, Mid, Treble, same as above, only sometimes i alternate between pulling out the mids as well


*Lead channel :

*Gain: 7
Volume: 1.5 or 2 on 15W (depends on who's home and/or asleep), 3 or 4 on 1W (same)
Bass: +2 pulled
Mid: +1 pulled
Treble: +2 pulled

*Recently* i've been finding myself playing more on the rhythm channel instead of the lead channel because it allows me to achieve a great metal tone at a much lower volume. i guess i will only use the lead channel when there's nobody home, or when i'll be jamming with other people.

i hope that helps!


----------



## Fretless

I'm going to be picking one of these up no doubt. All the videos and sound clips from Rick et al drove me to the point of gas. Also having Rick make me one of the protodrives.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Fretless said:


> I'm going to be picking one of these up no doubt. All the videos and sound clips from Rick et al drove me to the point of gas. Also having Rick make me one of the protodrives.


Make sure to tell him that I sent you.


----------



## Toshiro

Wings of Obsidian said:


> So.....anyone cool to start sharing amp settings? (I still don't know jack-shit about dialing in tones.)




My settings from earlier in the thread.


----------



## Fretless

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Make sure to tell him that I sent you.



I've been followin rick since before he got his laney, back when we both were primarily pod users


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Fretless said:


> I've been followin rick since before he got his laney, back when we both were primarily pod users


Ah, so you must be on the Facebook group with a lot of us, yes? (Your picture just looks familiar is all...)


----------



## Fretless

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Ah, so you must be on the Facebook group with a lot of us, yes? (Your picture just looks familiar is all...)



Yup! I definitely am.

My laney shipped out today, now to save for the od from rick. Gonna get a custom version


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Fretless said:


> My laney shipped out today, now to save for the od from rick.


HEY! You'll be running the same rig as me! IRT Studio + ProtoDrive! Excellent choice, my good sir!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Fretless said:


> Yup! I definitely am.
> 
> My laney shipped out today, now to save for the od from rick. Gonna get a custom version


Haha! Knew I was right! I never forget a face. (I'm just God-awful with names.)

Rick knows his shit (as evidenced by the videos above). I can't wait to get my pedal(s) from him. He's got a clean boost on the way as well as another super killer overdrive and a bass overdrive.

I'm more interested in seeing how your rackmount versions work out.


----------



## Fretless

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Haha! Knew I was right! I never forget a face. (I'm just God-awful with names.)
> 
> Rick knows his shit (as evidenced by the videos above). I can't wait to get my pedal(s) from him. He's got a clean boost on the way as well as another super killer overdrive and a bass overdrive.
> 
> I'm more interested in seeing how your rackmount versions work out.



It's going to be a 2 in one. It's going to be a protodrive + bass OD with I/O's for each. We're sticking all of the stomp buttons over to switches, and we're still working out the extra details. I am mainly going to use it with the IRT to model into my kemper, or when I have people who come to record with me who absolutely have to have analog amps (Got my dual sansamp rack setup for the same reason which is where the bass OD will come in handy).

I am really excited for the IRT, every person I know who has had one has had nothing but good things to say about it, and watching all sorts of video reviews only makes me want one more.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Fretless said:


> I am really excited for the IRT, every person I know who has had one has had nothing but good things to say about it, and watching all sorts of video reviews only makes me want one more.


I feel like a total 'tard because I must be the only one having problems with getting a good tone out of mine. v.v'


----------



## Fretless

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I feel like a total 'tard because I must be the only one having problems with getting a good tone out of mine. v.v'



What is the setup that you are running it with? I figure we can get something going to where you like it.


----------



## RickyCigs

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Haha! Knew I was right! I never forget a face. (I'm just God-awful with names.)
> 
> Rick knows his shit (as evidenced by the videos above). I can't wait to get my pedal(s) from him. He's got a clean boost on the way as well as another super killer overdrive and a bass overdrive.
> 
> I'm more interested in seeing how your rackmount versions work out.



Thanks for the kind words! 

I'm assuming we've talked on facebook lol I don't have all the ss.org names sorted with the real names yet! 

On a side note, I just posted the first pic of the clean boost  they start shipping next week!


----------



## RickyCigs

RickyCigs said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> I'm assuming we've talked on facebook lol I don't have all the ss.org names sorted with the real names yet!
> 
> On a side note, I just posted the first pic of the clean boost  they start shipping next week!





Hmm.... I see that the mods have added a title to my sig so they can ban me more easily in the future lol


----------



## minusnine

Hey guys! Maybe you could give me some advice
I'm about to buy an Ironheart, but I don't know if I should go for the 60w or 120w version
I currently own a Valveking 112 50w combo. I'm doing some small gigs at the moment, and am having problems hearing myself when playing live, plus it's distortion is a little thin.
Are the IRT60H and IRT120H tonally different?
I like to crank up the volume to get a more aggressive tone, my guess is that the 120 would give me some trouble, since I always get my amp mic'd. I would have to put the volume up to a point where the mic is gonna compress as hell... right?
Could getting the 60 watts version and a bigger cab solve my hearing problem?
Say, the IRT60H plus an Orange Ppc-212ob 2x12 120 watts cab for example?
Sorry if I'm making any stupid assumptions, it's my first time moving from a combo to a head/cab


----------



## Fretless

It could be how you position your cabs. Has your band tried reversing your cabs so they face behind the band? I was doing this with my band in hawaii, and we found we competed less for volume and space, and we're able get more satisfied results from the crowd.


----------



## Fretless

I got my IRT today! First thing I did was hook it up to my kemper and boy was I not disappointed. I was able to nail a tone that I am genuinely happy with in about 10 minutes. Very flexible unit that I am going to be loving to play with in the coming years.


----------



## skydizzle

Stephen said:


> No difference tonally, just power. I've used both but usually use the 60 Watt version just to drive the power section a little more.
> 
> Here's the rig I just used for Bloodstock Open Air 2014.



That's one hell of a rig!


----------



## RickyCigs

So, this may be something that I'll have to figure out/answer for myself, but has anyone tried modifying the onboard boost? I hate what it does as it is, but I'm pretty sure some small modifications could make it very handy. 

My amp was a little too expensive to start going crazy inside of it though. I had considered building an overdrive right into it, but I never leave the house with my rig so it isn't worth risking lol I guess I'll just have to build myself a rackmount overdrive. 

Thanks for reigniting my GAS Fretless


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> So, this may be something that I'll have to figure out/answer for myself, but has anyone tried modifying the onboard boost? I hate what it does as it is, but I'm pretty sure some small modifications could make it very handy.
> 
> My amp was a little too expensive to start going crazy inside of it though. I had considered building an overdrive right into it, but I never leave the house with my rig so it isn't worth risking lol I guess I'll just have to build myself a rackmount overdrive.
> 
> Thanks for reigniting my GAS Fretless



I am probably one of the few who actually likes the way the boost on the IRT functions. Granted I use a JTV variax for the majority of the time and so it has weird interactions with all kinds of things that make it sound different.

For anyone interested in a Kemper profile of my IRT into Lasse Lammerts Mesa 4x12 cab, I have them now uploaded to the Kemper rig exchange under the names of IRT Studio Lead and IRT Studio Rhythm.


----------



## RickyCigs

Fretless said:


> I am probably one of the few who actually likes the way the boost on the IRT functions. Granted I use a JTV variax for the majority of the time and so it has weird interactions with all kinds of things that make it sound different.
> 
> For anyone interested in a Kemper profile of my IRT into Lasse Lammerts Mesa 4x12 cab, I have them now uploaded to the Kemper rig exchange under the names of IRT Studio Lead and IRT Studio Rhythm.



Is there a way to get that cab profile in wav format?


----------



## Fretless

RickyCigs said:


> Is there a way to get that cab profile in wav format?



I've been trying to find a way to do this for awhile. The only thing I can think of would be to get of those IR making programs. If I can get one of those then I'd just have to set it up to go via spdif and I'd have a very nicely timed and well preserved IR.


----------



## RickyCigs

Fretless said:


> I've been trying to find a way to do this for awhile. The only thing I can think of would be to get of those IR making programs. If I can get one of those then I'd just have to set it up to go via spdif and I'd have a very nicely timed and well preserved IR.



Well I would like to have it if you pull it off. There's a discount in it for you  lol


----------



## Toshiro

RickyCigs said:


> So, this may be something that I'll have to figure out/answer for myself, but has anyone tried modifying the onboard boost? I hate what it does as it is, but I'm pretty sure some small modifications could make it very handy.
> 
> My amp was a little too expensive to start going crazy inside of it though. I had considered building an overdrive right into it, but I never leave the house with my rig so it isn't worth risking lol I guess I'll just have to build myself a rackmount overdrive.
> 
> Thanks for reigniting my GAS Fretless



With the micro components and the way the board is laid out, I gave up on modding the boost at first glance. This is the area of the board, which has a metal cover, where the boost is:





Easier to run an external one, IMO.


----------



## Pandamidian

I'm having this "issue" with my amp, I'm wondering if its something I can fix, the way i have it EQ'ed or something else. The issue is the channel volume for all three channels seems to become unbearably garbled after 6/7 limiting me to only using 60%-65% of the volume of the amp, and at band practice sometimes I need a bit more volume. Is this typical of this amp? All the guitars I use are active pickup equipped guitars. Does not seem to matter if the "Watts" control is 1 Watt or 60 Watts, I get the same Garbled mess after 65%. Headroom issue? I have swapped some tubes thinking it might of been that (V4 Preamp with a 12AX7 LPS, and I'm running EL34L's). Any tips on what might be my issue? Thanks!


----------



## nlaplante

Headroom. The 120w might have more. Try a lower gain tube in the phase inverter maybe?


----------



## Pandamidian

I thought the 12ax7 lps would be lower...anyone tried a 12a7t yet??


----------



## nlaplante

The LPS is rather high gain. You would have to downgrade tube model. 12AT7 would be better suited I think.


----------



## Pandamidian

ill give that a shot thanks! i bought 3 lps tubes, but they seem like they may not be suitable for guitar amp applications? The tubes i have to choose from current are 3 ruby 12ax7ac5, 3 GT 12ax7LPS and a TAD ECC83. How of these which are the highest gain tubes?


----------



## nlaplante

Those are perfectly fine tubes. Well suited for guitar application. But in your case you want to increase headroom, so by putting a lower gain tube in the phase inverter you reduce the signal level sent from the preamp to the power amp, thus reducing power tube saturation.

Also, I think that at very high channel volumes, the phase interver tube might start to overdrive too.


----------



## Toshiro

Down the road, think about running 6L6s, because they break up later, and you might be able to squeeze a bit more headroom out of the amp.

Are you using the boost? If so, try with it off. I get some weird clipping with it, especially with high output pickups.


----------



## nlaplante

The onboard boost is not well suited to active pups imho. It reacts much better to with passives. With actives, I never run it above 3 (9 o'clock). With actives, it's generally on 5 (12 o'clock) for metal.


----------



## Pandamidian

Just tried 3 different 12at7's same results, i used a fulltone OCD, same result with it off. I Don't use the on-board boost, cannot stand it lol. I guess its just because its a 60 watt head, cannot turn it up past 6ish unless i want garble


----------



## Toshiro

Pandamidian said:


> Just tried 3 different 12at7's same results, i used a fulltone OCD, same result with it off. I Don't use the on-board boost, cannot stand it lol. I guess its just because its a 60 watt head, cannot turn it up past 6ish unless i want garble



This weekend, when the neighbors are out, I'll do some tests with my 60H. I usually leave the channel volumes on 4 though, and use the watts for volume, so I've never encountered this.


----------



## Pandamidian

I fixed it.....it was a totaly stupid moment on my part....MXR 10 band eq, was clipping  I fixed it now it ROARS!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Hopefully it wasn't already answered in this thread, but are there any noticeable drawbacks as far as using the Studio with the built-in attenuator? I've heard that using attenuators, whether it's the internal one in the Studio model or a Hotplate or whatever, will color your tone in a not-great way. I live in an apartment and I'm seriously considering the Studio precisely because it doesn't need a cab. Thanks


----------



## Toshiro

The Watts knob on my 60H is not like any attenuator I've owned, it's more like a perfected master volume.


----------



## Fred the Shred

^ Pretty much this.


----------



## xCaptainx

Picked up an Ironheart IRT Studio. Loving it so far  Can't believe it comes with a carry bag, footswitch and three channels for the insanely low price hey. It's a great, great amp!


----------



## Fretless

xCaptainx said:


> Picked up an Ironheart IRT Studio. Loving it so far  Can't believe it comes with a carry bag, footswitch and three channels for the insanely low price hey. It's a great, great amp!



Very nice! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Ericjutsu

just bought an IRT Studio at zzounds. Can't wait until it arrives! I'm excited!! I'm going to use it with my Pod HD500 via 4 cable method and my Genz Benz GFlex 2x12 cab. I'm also going to try it without the Pod with my Bad Monkey TS clone pedal and Ge-7 graphic eq as well.


----------



## Stijnson

Hello Laney irt owners, I am in need of some advice! I'm considering purchasing a IRT studio and selling my pod HD500, and I know I wouldnt be the first guy to do this. Im pretty sure this thread has some guys in it who used to have the POD Hd aswell. Ive basically been using only amp VST's instead of the POD but Ive always wanted to go tube ofcourse. 

Now my main wondering is if I will like the character of the amp. I always liked amps with 6L6's the most, and Id never imagine buying an EL34 one for example. Now I know the IRT studio has the EL84's, but whats the character of the amp like? The demo's on youtube might not be doing it justice. Can it get that really tight, agressive with a lot of attack ,and punchy modern metal sound that I am after? Most demos I hear it sounds a bit too fuzzy and warm, not alot of attack and it has this 'old school' metal vibe to it. I only have the option to try out the 2x12 combo, which has 6L6's and completely different speakers, since Ill be using it with IR's. So I really need some advice! Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Fretless

Stijnson said:


> Hello Laney irt owners, I am in need of some advice! I'm considering purchasing a IRT studio and selling my pod HD500, and I know I wouldnt be the first guy to do this. Im pretty sure this thread has some guys in it who used to have the POD Hd aswell. Ive basically been using only amp VST's instead of the POD but Ive always wanted to go tube ofcourse.
> 
> Now my main wondering is if I will like the character of the amp. I always liked amps with 6L6's the most, and Id never imagine buying an EL34 one for example. Now I know the IRT studio has the EL84's, but whats the character of the amp like? The demo's on youtube might not be doing it justice. Can it get that really tight, agressive with a lot of attack ,and punchy modern metal sound that I am after? Most demos I hear it sounds a bit too fuzzy and warm, not alot of attack and it has this 'old school' metal vibe to it. I only have the option to try out the 2x12 combo, which has 6L6's and completely different speakers, since Ill be using it with IR's. So I really need some advice! Thanks for any help in advance!



Look into Ola's demo. Nothing old school there. Tons of attack, very aggressive, and sounds extremely awesome.


----------



## jrstinkfish

xCaptainx said:


> Picked up an Ironheart IRT Studio. Loving it so far  Can't believe it comes with a carry bag, footswitch and three channels for the insanely low price hey. It's a great, great amp!


I just bought one off the Marketplace here, should arrive Wednesday. I sold my Ironheart 120 about 6 months ago, partly because it was just too big and heavy for my needs, and partly because I wanted something new. A few amps later, I'm back to an Ironheart  Wish I had just kept the 120, it's such a versatile amp, but even though I love the handles, it's a backbreaker to tote around just to jam with friends.


----------



## chassless

Stijnson said:


> [question]



nope, actually, i can get a tone almost exactly similar to this one from my Studio:



Thick, powerful amd clear Killswitch Engage types of tones are also very feasable.


----------



## Stijnson

Fretless said:


> Look into Ola's demo. Nothing old school there. Tons of attack, very aggressive, and sounds extremely awesome.





chassless said:


> nope, actually, i can get a tone almost exactly similar to this one from my Studio:
> 
> 
> 
> Thick, powerful amd clear Killswitch Engage types of tones are also very feasable.




Thanks for the quick responses guys! But my question was really directed at the IRT Studio. The Ola clip is the head version with the 6L6's, which I do really like. But I'm basically wondering if the Studio will have a similar voicing as the heads, despite it having other tubes. I'm not really a fan of the British sound and am slightly afraid the studio will sound too british, and not agressive and modern american basically.


----------



## xCaptainx

This clip is the Ironheart Studio 

https://soundcloud.com/nikhilsingh/ironheart-darkglass-test


----------



## Stijnson

That was pretty f'in brutal, thanks! I played the 2x12 combo in my local shop today, sounded really nice actually. So I asked them to order the Studio for me and i'll be trying it out when they get it in. I made a deal with them to take the POD HD500 off my hands and I'll pay a little extra and get the irt studio. Expect a ngd next week!


----------



## jrstinkfish

Yesss, it has arrived! Spent my lunch break dicking with it, so far it's just as I imagined. The < 1 watt input is perfect for my home office. I've tried so many low-wattage amps since I sold my IRT120 and none have really done it for me. 

Anyhoos, loving it, great to be back in the fold  And kitteh approves, as you can see.


----------



## Ericjutsu

congrats on the Laney. I just got my IRT Studio today and love it. Has anyone noticed a popping noise when switching to the clean channel with the footswitch? I also noticed the rhythm channel responds weird to the pre boost when I have it cranked. It makes it fart out a little. Hard to describe. Same thing happened when I used the Pod Hd 500 with the 4 cable method. I was able to fix that mostly though by messing with the fx block send. I have only noticed it on the rhythm channel, not the lead. Maybe I'm just trying too hard to look for things. I do really like the amp. Here is a tone test with it into my G Flex 2x12 cab

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-studio-test[/SC]


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Ericjutsu said:


> just bought an IRT Studio at zzounds. Can't wait until it arrives! I'm excited!! I'm going to use it with my Pod HD500 via 4 cable method and my Genz Benz GFlex 2x12 cab. I'm also going to try it without the Pod with my Bad Monkey TS clone pedal and Ge-7 graphic eq as well.



Eric, nice straight-forward rig, man! (Referencing your last post.)

Also, my question to anyone on here: I also have the POD HD500 and the Laney IRT Studio. I've only been running the POD for FX in the loop, but now I want to integrate it more and I've been meaning to test out the 4CM.

So two questions:
1.) Benefits of the 4CM? What else does it offer?
2.) How do I go about setting my POD and IRT Studio up for it and connecting them? (I've got a nice 4-cable snake I purchased a few months back that has been sitting here...)


----------



## Ericjutsu

the benefits of the 4CM is being able to have control of where in the signal chain the effects are. You can put your distortion effects before the amp just like you would with real pedals and then put the time based effects or whatever in the fx loop. Just make sure you add the fx loop block on your pod hd and everything before it is before the amp and everything after it is after the amp in the fx loop. Here is a video showing how to connect it

ugh how do you embed you tube on this forum?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmIbByDizyM


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Ericjutsu said:


> the benefits of the 4CM is being able to have control of where in the signal chain the effects are. You can put your distortion effects before the amp just like you would with real pedals and then put the time based effects or whatever in the fx loop. Just make sure you add the fx loop block on your pod hd and everything before it is before the amp and everything after it is after the amp in the fx loop. Here is a video showing how to connect it
> 
> ugh how do you embed you tube on this forum?



Fixed. ^

1.) Ok, so any latency issues?

2.) Also, I'm guessing I would not use any of the virtual amps on the POD unit and keep cab simulation off? 

3.) Set the output to stack front or power amp or what?

4.) And one last question: what if I just wanted to run the POD off the IRT's power amp and bypass the pre-amp? (Shoot, I should've probably started asking this all in the POD HD Thread on here. Bah!)


----------



## Ericjutsu

you could run the pod hd into just the power amp of the Laney. I plug the pod hd output to the Laney's fx loop return. That will bypass the amps pre amp. I use the Pod HD studio/direct for the 4CM. You can try all the them though and see what works best for you. I do not use any amps or cabs with the 4CM. I havent noticed any latency. I just started using it today though but havent noticed anything yet. Do me a favor, if you have a cab try switching from your lead channel to your clean channel with the footswitch on your IRT Studio and see if you hear any pops. I notice loud pops when I try doing it but only when connected to a cab. Also, put it on your rhythm channel with the gain all the way up and then engage the boost feature with that gain all the way up and see if you hear anything strange like a farting out or broken speaker type sound. I have those issues on mine and one other person I have spoke with aswell.


----------



## mnemonic

xCaptainx said:


> This clip is the Ironheart Studio
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nikhilsingh/ironheart-darkglass-test



This sounds really awesome. 

Is there much post processing on the guitar sound? I'm just wondering how hard it is to get this kind of sound, I haven't really been impressed with the Ironheart clips I've heard until this one, and the one a few posts up.


----------



## HearGear

I got two Laney IronHearts 120H to, they sound awesome...


----------



## Ericjutsu

why two?


----------



## xCaptainx

mnemonic said:


> This sounds really awesome.
> 
> Is there much post processing on the guitar sound? I'm just wondering how hard it is to get this kind of sound, I haven't really been impressed with the Ironheart clips I've heard until this one, and the one a few posts up.



This isn't me, I just found it when looking for Ironheart clips before I purchased my IRT Studio.


----------



## mnemonic

xCaptainx said:


> This isn't me, I just found it when looking for Ironheart clips before I purchased my IRT Studio.



ah ok, fair enough.

cheers for linking to it though, making me reconsider the ironheart!


----------



## xCaptainx

It's what got me over the line  and I now LOVE my IRT Studio. From a previous Axe FX 2 user as well


----------



## mnemonic

xCaptainx said:


> It's what got me over the line  and I now LOVE my IRT Studio. From a previous Axe FX 2 user as well



This is my current situation actually. 

Axe FX II just delivered earlier in the week (at my parents house so I wont see it until saturday), but it would be much cheaper if I send it back and get the ironheart. And cheaper means I get to be more financially responsible and save more for a mortgage deposit. 

As someone who owns one, would you say the tones in that clip are a fair representation of the ironheart? Or does it sound like theres alot of post production there?


----------



## xCaptainx

I dialled in a great modern metal tone very quickly, and without an overdrive for my gig two days after receiving mine. 

It's got a lot of Marshall/English characteristics that most modern amps don't have nowadays. It's a lot darker and had a a very marshall'esque full bodied dark tone to it. The breakup is quite satisfying. I've got most things dialled to the sevens and the gain just under halfway. Felt very, very comfortable complimenting our other guitarists 5150 on the night. 

I'd safely compare it to what's possible with the likes of Blackstar, Splawn, modded JCM800s before comparing it to the likes of mesa, engl etc. 

The mid gain overdrive is great, I've forgotten how satisfying it is to hear natural breakup. I had the volume on 6 and it filled out my stage sound perfectly.


----------



## mnemonic

Very interesting. Though I've always been more of a fan of the American/Recto type of sound rather than the British/Marshall type sound. Not that it isn't also awesome. 

I think its gonna be one of those things I'm gonna have to try in person.


----------



## HearGear

Ericjutsu said:


> why two?



I need two.. one at home and one in my studio...


----------



## Ericjutsu

okay so does anyone else on here have the problem I have with there Ironheart. Specifically the IRT Studio. It seems like if you run the input too hot, it farts out the amp and makes it sound kind of like a broken speaker of something. The boost function all the way up with high gain on the rhythm channel especially does this. I also tried running a distortion pedal(boss metalzone) in the clean channel to test the issue and the same thing happened. It sounds like it clipping the input. It's hard to describe but it sounds like its running through a broken speaker or something. I tried it both direct in with an impulse and through my cab.


----------



## xCaptainx

99% of problems like that are tube related. See if a tech can drop in some new tubes for you and see if it fixes anything.


----------



## Toshiro

Ericjutsu said:


> okay so does anyone else on here have the problem I have with there Ironheart. Specifically the IRT Studio. It seems like if you run the input too hot, it farts out the amp and makes it sound kind of like a broken speaker of something. The boost function all the way up with high gain on the rhythm channel especially does this. I also tried running a distortion pedal(boss metalzone) in the clean channel to test the issue and the same thing happened. It sounds like it clipping the input. It's hard to describe but it sounds like its running through a broken speaker or something. I tried it both direct in with an impulse and through my cab.



What you're describing is why I never use the onboard boost anymore. Stopped having that issue after switching to a pedal OD. How high were you running the output on that pedal? It just doesn't take well to really high input gain, IMO.


----------



## nlaplante

The onboard boost is usable from 0% to 50%. More than that and it farts. Try lowering it below 50% and adjusting channel gain.

The only time I use the boost above 50% is when I play my Tele on the clean channel and I want some grit.

EDIT: the boost is also very sensitive to pickup output. Eg: with my EMG 707 Agile Septor guitar, the boost starts to fart around 40%. With by Blackouts on my Schecter, it starts to fart at 30%. With my single coil Telecaster, it doesn't fart until ~80%.


----------



## nlaplante

Clean channel example. Warning! Un-metal content!

Squier Tele -> EHX East River Drive -> IRT60H -> Mooer Ana Echo (loop) -> 6505 4x12 -> SM57 clone

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/nlaplante/there-are-no-words-cover[/sc]


----------



## Ericjutsu

yeah I ran the pedals with the level all the way up. Although the lead channel takes my TS pedal fine which is mainly what I use anyways. It's just with the 4CM the amp doesn't respond as well when I use it's TS model. I was thinking it was the tubes as well. I am thinking about returning it for another one and maybe I won't have the problem anymore.


----------



## GoldDragon

Ericjutsu said:


> okay so does anyone else on here have the problem I have with there Ironheart. Specifically the IRT Studio. It seems like if you run the input too hot, it farts out the amp and makes it sound kind of like a broken speaker of something. The boost function all the way up with high gain on the rhythm channel especially does this. I also tried running a distortion pedal(boss metalzone) in the clean channel to test the issue and the same thing happened. It sounds like it clipping the input. It's hard to describe but it sounds like its running through a broken speaker or something. I tried it both direct in with an impulse and through my cab.



I have the IRT60 and using too much boost definitely does add mud or causes tone to crap out. Its like you can't go beyond a combination of 12 between the gain and boost. You can go 7+7, 10+2, or 2+10, but if you go more than that it gets muddy.


----------



## GoldDragon

Question for the Ironheart people. When you turn up the tone control, does it add hiss to your signal? Mine does.


----------



## Ericjutsu

well I am going to go ahead and return it for another one to see if mine was faulty or it's just an inherent issue with the amp. It's just I've never seen a high gain amp that cant take pedals even on the clean channel.


----------



## GoldDragon

Mine sounds great w a boss sd1.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Mine cant take high gain pedals though in the clean channel without crapping out. I do run a TS pedal in front of the lead channel and it sounds great like in the clip I posted.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

i am saving up to get the IRT Studio. i have a question for those of you who own one.

does it make a good live and studio amp? i want to use it as my main live and practice rig. i plan on running it out to a QSC power amp, into my 4x12 with no fx. to replace my ENGL E530. i am concerned about it having enough gain. and sounding as good as all the videos ive seen at extremely loud volumes


----------



## Toshiro

A metalzone with the level dimed is hardly something an amp should take anyway.  Unity gain is what you should go for in that situation, or about noon on the volume..

If it's anything like mine, then yes, high level signals like a pedal with output on 10 are going to clip the input in a bad way. Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## HearGear

GoldDragon said:


> I have the IRT60 and using too much boost definitely does add mud or causes tone to crap out. Its like you can't go beyond a combination of 12 between the gain and boost. You can go 7+7, 10+2, or 2+10, but if you go more than that it gets muddy.



I have two IronHeart 120h.. the first thing i noticed about this amps was that its not possible to set the boost at noon and gain at more than noon.. if so, well, its gona sound like crap. I dont like that.. so my ironhearts are exactly the same as yours..


----------



## Ericjutsu

that's so weird to me. I've never played an amp that does this. The metalzone was for a test. I don't plan on using it for my distortion although I do use it as a boost sometimes kinda like a tube screamer pedal to add more gain and tighten up the sound. It's strange that you can't use distortion pedals on the clean channel. I've never heard of an amp that doesn't let you use distortion pedals


----------



## Ericjutsu

is there anyone who has replaced the tubes in the Ironheart and have it respond better to high input gain?


----------



## Fretless

Ericjutsu said:


> is there anyone who has replaced the tubes in the Ironheart and have it respond better to high input gain?



I know rick has changed the tubes on his, and he said it sounds tremendously better, so I'd imagine so.


----------



## HearGear

Ericjutsu said:


> is there anyone who has replaced the tubes in the Ironheart and have it respond better to high input gain?



Only simple option for changing tubes is to put in some EL34´s in there, the amp is BIAS adjusted for those from the factory, its done by the flick of the switch on the back of the amp.. 

But how ever, there is different kinda tubes when it comes to different brands of EL34 and thats where the difference of the sound starting to happen.. 

I hope you understand what i mean..


----------



## GoldDragon

Swap out v1 or v2 with a high gain 12ax7, it will add gain.


----------



## jrstinkfish

I was hesitant to change out my preamp tubes because I figured Ruby tubes were of good quality, didn't want to drop the cash on replacements if it wouldn't be an improvement. Suppose it's not the most expensive experiment to attempt though, Tube Depot's warehouse is about a 15 minute drive from my home.


----------



## HearGear

jrstinkfish said:


> I was hesitant to change out my preamp tubes because I figured Ruby tubes were of good quality, didn't want to drop the cash on replacements if it wouldn't be an improvement. Suppose it's not the most expensive experiment to attempt though, Tube Depot's warehouse is about a 15 minute drive from my home.



Yeah i think u are right.. if i am about to put in new tubes in one of my Laney´s it will have to be something that improves the whole god damn thing.. or else its not worth it..


----------



## RickyCigs

Fretless said:


> I know rick has changed the tubes on his, and he said it sounds tremendously better, so I'd imagine so.



A little late to the party, but yes I did. And it made a VERY nice difference. I wasn't overly surprised though as it came to the states from England, then all over Canada in -40 weather. Before that I was actually noticing volume changes from the original tubes about two months after I bought it. And this was during direct recording and the levels don't lie....


----------



## Toshiro

I tried swapping lower gain tubes in V1, to try to make the boost useable. I have an 12AT7/ECC81, and an ECC832(first stage lower gain) that I tried. The ECC81 lowered the amp's gain too much for me, and the ECC832 took some punch away. The 81 did make the on board boost useable in it's full range without clipping the input, though. 

I found that, for my needs, running a regular 12AX7 and a pedal OD was better.

I did put a full set of Tung-sol pres and a pair of Winged C 6L6s into the amp. I didn't buy them specifically though, just the tubes I had in my Engl Fireball before I sold it. 

I kinda want to try some EL34s or KT77s in the power section, but I like the tone of the amp as-is.


----------



## Mattykoda

So I got my replacement studio in today and its still making a pop sound however its not a violent as last time and its only when I switch to clean from lead or rhythm. Just wanted to see if anyone else's does the same thing


----------



## Ericjutsu

mine does the same thing. It's the most noticeable when I continuously play as I switch.


----------



## Mattykoda

Ericjutsu said:


> mine does the same thing. It's the most noticeable when I continuously play as I switch.



Yes the first one I got was horrible and this one isnt as bad but still noticeable. Might have to send this one back and hope that the third time is the charm. It sucks cause its a killer sounding amp


----------



## GoldDragon

Toshiro said:


> I tried swapping lower gain tubes in V1, to try to make the boost useable. I have an 12AT7/ECC81, and an ECC832(first stage lower gain) that I tried. The ECC81 lowered the amp's gain too much for me, and the ECC832 took some punch away. The 81 did make the on board boost useable in it's full range without clipping the input, though.
> 
> I found that, for my needs, running a regular 12AX7 and a pedal OD was better.
> 
> I did put a full set of Tung-sol pres and a pair of Winged C 6L6s into the amp. I didn't buy them specifically though, just the tubes I had in my Engl Fireball before I sold it.
> 
> I kinda want to try some EL34s or KT77s in the power section, but I like the tone of the amp as-is.



I have found that you can crank the boost as long as you keep the main gain below 6. Once you go above 6 with the gain, the amount of boost you can use decreases exponentially. For my sound, I have the boost on ten and the gain on 6.


----------



## Toshiro

GoldDragon said:


> I have found that you can crank the boost as long as you keep the main gain below 6. Once you go above 6 with the gain, the amount of boost you can use decreases exponentially. For my sound, I have the boost on ten and the gain on 6.



See, I find the boost to be muddy compared to an OD pedal, so I just do not use it at all. If I had my gain on 6, and boost on ten, it would not be pleasant to me. I actually run my gain on 6 with just the slight OD boost(2-gain, 5-level).


----------



## GoldDragon

i dime the tone and dynamics too. hella versatile. But im not doing metal, but progressive shred.


----------



## Toshiro

GoldDragon said:


> i dime the tone and dynamics too. hella versatile. But im not doing metal, but progressive shred.



I actually went and tried it:  Clips out horribly on any type of chord or pedal-point riff.  Pretty much the definition of why I don't think the boost is useful. With the gain above 5, about the highest I think the boost is usable is 4; and it doesn't do anything a tubescreamer based boost does, like tighten the low end. 

To each their own I guess.

Wait, didn't you say this last week?



GoldDragon said:


> I have the IRT60 and using too much boost definitely does add mud or causes tone to crap out. Its like you can't go beyond a combination of 12 between the gain and boost. You can go 7+7, 10+2, or 2+10, but if you go more than that it gets muddy.



So, which is it; mud past a combination of 12, or fine with "16"(boost-10, gain-6)? Because I would have agreed with the above quote.


----------



## GoldDragon

I did some more testing. I revise wwhat I said. Also my tubes aren't stock.


I also have the bass low, if the eq is pre gain that could explain it. Its not clipping on mine but I know if the gain is on ten it will get muddy with boost over two.


----------



## Toshiro

The EQ is definitely post gain, the bass control would be muddy regardless of the pre-boost otherwise. The block diagram(while far from a schematic) in the manual confirms this.

Whatever works for you though. I'll stick to my MXR in front and the boost off permanently. 

Keep in mind that this amp, like the GH50/100L, has an internal bias trim pot, and the switch on the back is only getting the amp set up for use with a tube type. It does not auto-bias. I remember the variance on my GH50L was enough that running EL34s without adjusting the trim pot would have burned them up very fast.


----------



## GoldDragon

Do you have the studio? It may respond different at extremes than a 60 thru 412. I am lovin the lead tone I get with boost. So clear and percussive.


----------



## Toshiro

GoldDragon said:


> Do you have the studio? It may respond different at extremes than a 60 thru 412. I am lovin the lead tone I get with boost. So clear and percussive.



No, I have the 60H, was one of the first to buy one..


----------



## GoldDragon

I swapped all my preamp tubes that may have something to do with it, although it will get muddy with the gain on ten and the boost over two.

I think the boost works well if you are using it to drive the input gain stage to saturation and then use the gain knob for a little sparkle and grain. The boost knob is not useless, just another flavor of gain. Thats the great thing about this head, it does downtuned metal great, but also 80s metal, 70 crunch (power amp), super clean, blues breakup, and modern progressive shred.


----------



## GoldDragon

I have been using my IRT60h more and it has a ground loop with ANYTHING I put in the loop that is not battery powered. I thought it was my old effects processor, but now I have a GT100 and it does the same thing...

Everything is plugged into the same power strip, so I dont know how else I could remove the ground loop.

IS ANYONE ELSE ABLE TO USE A MULTI-FX IN THE LOOP OF THEIR IRT HEAD WITHOUT GROUND LOOP HUM?


----------



## crankyrayhanky

You may want to check out a HumX. This thing is awesome for 2 amp setups, so it may be your solution:
Ebtech - Audio Solutions


----------



## GoldDragon

crankyrayhanky said:


> You may want to check out a HumX. This thing is awesome for 2 amp setups, so it may be your solution:
> Ebtech - Audio Solutions



Thanks. I didnt know about that. I have used their Hum Eliminator which goes inline with the cables and causes alot of tone loss.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I'm thinking there can be only 1 ground, so if battery pedals work but your plug in gear does not, that is likely the culprit and HumX will clear it right up.

There could also be a +4 -10 problem going on. Maybe others will chime in for you...I don't own the amp but want to


----------



## GoldDragon

crankyrayhanky said:


> I'm thinking there can be only 1 ground, so if battery pedals work but your plug in gear does not, that is likely the culprit and HumX will clear it right up.
> 
> There could also be a +4 -10 problem going on. Maybe others will chime in for you...I don't own the amp but want to



I have a Tripp Lilte Isolation Transformer which powers the amp and the FX processor. So they should be on the same ground, and nothing else is in the circuit. I think the amp has a broken ground.


----------



## Ericjutsu

do you guys know about the warranty on the Laney Ironhearts? Do you need to fill out a registration or anything with Laney to make it valid? I didn't get any warrant card with my IRT STudio and was just wondering about it.


----------



## nlaplante

I think it's one year at the store you bought it, with receipt of course.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I was going to return it because of it farting out with high input gain and the slight popping noises it makes when switching the footswitch but it seems that is normal behavior for the amp. Still really happy with it though.


----------



## GoldDragon

Ericjutsu said:


> I was going to return it because of it farting out with high input gain and the slight popping noises it makes when switching the footswitch but it seems that is normal behavior for the amp. Still really happy with it though.



If you put really hot preamp tubes in V1 and V2 (GT ECC83s) you don't have to turn the gain knobs up as much to get the grind you want. This transformed my amp. The stock preamp tubes are not that hot.

Its true that if you overboost the input, you can cause clipping (mud) in the second gain circuit. If you use alot of boost, you are limited how much gain you can use, but I would rather have the versatility over being foolproof.

Mine doesnt make popping on channel switches, but the pedal buttons are pretty loud.


----------



## Ericjutsu

well I still get enough gain I think. I use a tube screamer in front anyways. Here is a new tone test I made with the IRT Studio and my Genz Benz GFlex 2x12 cab.


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-test-2[/SC]


----------



## GoldDragon

Sounds great, so different from my music.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Here is a new sound test using the 1W input and pretty low volume

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-test-1w[/SC]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ericjutsu said:


> Here is a new sound test using the 1W input and pretty low volume
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-test-1w[/SC]



Thanks, you just sold me on one.


----------



## Ericjutsu

you're welcome. Glad I could help sway you in the right direction  I love my set up right now. I can record either direct or through a cab at low volumes and have it sound good. I wanted more outboard gear. It's just more fun playing through real equipment rather than just software all the time. Even though TSE X50 v2.3 and Thermionik are awesome.


----------



## Ericjutsu

anyone here notice that the direct out volume is really low? I am running it in my DAW with an IR and the signal from the amp is super low even when I have the amps volume control at 5 on 15w input. I have to crank my mic pre level on my saffire pro 40 to halfway up to get the volume at a reasonable level.


----------



## mnemonic

I like how two weeks after deciding to get an axe fx II instead, I start hearing clips of the kind of sound I would be going for . That sounded heavy as hell man, nice to know the laney an kop tight modern metal tones with relative ease.

I didn't really like keith merrow or ola englund's demos at all, and I figured that was just the ironheart sound.


----------



## Stijnson

Ericjutsu said:


> anyone here notice that the direct out volume is really low? I am running it in my DAW with an IR and the signal from the amp is super low even when I have the amps volume control at 5 on 15w input. I have to crank my mic pre level on my saffire pro 40 to halfway up to get the volume at a reasonable level.



If I use the line input on my scarlett interface, with the guitar straight in, my mic pre level is about 3/4 of the way up too. So aslong as it doesnt clip you can run the mic pre pretty high. Also, if you dont have a speaker connected to the laney its output will always be 1w, even if you plug your guitar into the 15w input


----------



## Ericjutsu

okay cool good to know. It's not really much of an issue rather than an observation.


----------



## jrstinkfish

Ericjutsu said:


> Here is a new sound test using the 1W input and pretty low volume
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-test-1w[/SC]


 I find the <1W input surprisingly good. There is a slight difference in clarity between the two, but I find myself sticking to the 1W input, for practice at least. It took me a week or so, but I think I finally found a sweet spot between my OD boost and the gain on the Studio. Gonna jam with a friend tonight and crank it, see if it holds  Really digging this little guy.


----------



## GoldDragon

The Ironheart is addictive. When I first got it, I didn't think it had enough gain/saturation compared to my JSX, but after some tube swaps it got more gain, and now when I plug into my JSX, it sounds like 80s cock rock in a box. I didn't realize how much more modern and open the Ironheart is.


----------



## Ericjutsu

what tubes do you use in your IRT Studio? I plan on swapping them at some point in the future although I plan on waiting a while so my warranty isn't voided from changing the tubes. How big of a difference did it make? Does it have a negative effect on the clean tones? Are you able to use the boost more without farting the amp out?


----------



## GoldDragon

I have the IRT60h, and I used GTECC83s in V1, and moved the TAD tube from V1 to V2. I put a Sovtek 12ax7LPS in v3. More gain, cleans still clean.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Yeah I loved mine pre and post tube swap, but you were the inspiration for doing it. And I haven't looked back. Honestly, the fact that it doesn't have as much gain on tap as say a 5150 I believe is the only reason it hasn't taken over the world yet haha. Laney Ironheart II anyone?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Question for IRT-Studio owners:

Has anyone ever used theirs in a gig? Ever had any troubles with it cutting sans PA?

And even though it's probably not neccesary, has anyone tried using theres as a preamp? I'd imagine running the FX send into a guitar-purposed power amp or running the dry DI into a PA power amp could get good results.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Here is a new test in the 1 Watt input. Almost the same as the other one but high volume on the amp. The volume was about 3.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-test-1w-2[/SC]


----------



## tscoolberth

Stijnson said:


> Hello Laney irt owners, I am in need of some advice! I'm considering purchasing a IRT studio ......... Now I know the IRT studio has the EL84's, but whats the character of the amp like? The demo's on youtube might not be doing it justice. Can it get that really tight, agressive with a lot of attack ,and punchy modern metal sound that I am after? Most demos I hear it sounds a bit too fuzzy and warm, not alot of attack and it has this 'old school' metal vibe to it. I only have the option to try out the 2x12 combo, which has 6L6's and completely different speakers, since Ill be using it with IR's. So I really need some advice! Thanks for any help in advance!



I'm not liking the Studio's EL84s very much, not enough balls but I recently purchased a Pro Tone pedal Clean Boost and it added a lot of the "balls" that I was looking for. (I switched to Sovtek EL84s)

I have a ProTone Pedal Deadhorse OD on the way and I'm still playing around with tubes. My cab is a Genz-Benz 2x12.

I realize in recording I'm having to roll off those lows anyways but maybe I have to buy a "ball buster" like a Randall Diavlo to get crushing tones and just keep this for everything else.

I still love the Studio though, it just needs a evil sibling.


----------



## Ericjutsu

how do you like your g flex cab? I own one as well. Have you tried boosting the IRT with a tubescreamer? Its adds gain and tightens it up. I'm pretty happy with the tones I get out of the IRT studio. I think it's best for low tuned guitars actually. Have you tried an eq in the effects loop? You can further mold your tone and make it heavier.


----------



## ArlingtonBeech

hello,
I'd like to have help to choose speakers for a 2x12 cab for an irt60h.
Mainly for metal and a little bit for classic rock.
At first, I wanted to buy vintage 30, I like the way they cut through a mix, but I sometimes find the mids tiring for the ears.
I'm considering the celestion g12h75 creamback, which are said to be somewhere between a v30 and a greenback.
Did someone try some of them with Laney amps?


----------



## chassless

I'm interested as well, also, if anyone could provide comparison clips as well between stock and upgraded speakers on the IRT cab


----------



## Ericjutsu

Just finished another tone test this time going direct out and using IRs. Lower tuning as well. I used DIs and a backing track found on the sneap forum

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-test-ir-2[/SC]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Besides hearing Lasse's stuff, that's the best Narcosynthesis tone test I've heard so far. 

EDIT: Odd request, but can you do just a single-tracked guitar with no post-production or backing track?


----------



## Ericjutsu

wow thanks a lot. I take that as a huge compliment because I've heard some pretty awesome tones with those DIs. Yeah I can post the raw guitar at some point this morning. I used two different tones though since it was quad tracked. I guess I can just do both. One of the tones is more dominant though.


----------



## Ericjutsu

okay here is the raw tone of the most dominant one (with the cab IR of course) Noisey as .... I know. I should of used more noise gating. I reamped going direct out of my saffire pro 40 with no reamp box or anything. I didn't use the IRT's reamp feature.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-studio-raw-1[/SC]


Other one it was about 3 db lower in the mix.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-studio-raw-2[/SC]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. I now want this amp.


----------



## Ericjutsu

yeah the amp is tight as hell. Especially with a tube screamer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Only thing that worries me is that since it's 15 watts, it won't cut the best in a gig, but I have a feeling running the emulated out into a PA or just running either the line out or preamp ouit into a power amp could solve that.

I'd rather not have to buy another Ironheart.


----------



## Ericjutsu

just buy a poweramp for it. Or you could always just mic the cab up. You could do small gigs with it without any mics. It's pretty damn loud. I personally don't care about any of that since I don't gig. For me it's a studio only amp.


----------



## Veritech Zero

So my amp switch cable finally bit the dust. And now I'm wondering what the hell I use to replace it! It looked like a regular 5 pin midi cable to me, but alas, none of my 5 pin midi cables seem to work with it. Has anyone figured out what the heck cable it uses?


----------



## rick_fears

I take no claim for this. Just sharing. 

The Laney Posse Guitar & Bass Amplifier Forum &bull; View topic - LANEY IRONHEART HEAD Disassembly


----------



## nlaplante

Yeah that's a nice thread over there. No clue as to what the guy did to his amp. But I'm a bit skeptical about converting it to 120w. It shouldn't be that easy.


----------



## GoldDragon

Just wanted to share that I sent my IRT60h in for warranty service (USA) and they fixed the problem and the turnaround was excellent. They had it back to me in about a week. The service center is in NJ. 

The amp used to get ground buzz when used with an FX processors in the loop, now it is working perfectly and I can use it with the 4cm.

I thought I would get the runaround or they would say it was working as it should, but they went to the trouble to fix it and they were very professional. I was concerned that the warranty would be shoddy or non-existant because its a UK company and a China built amp, but they get a 10/10.

In case anyone needs warranty service, they contact the reseller and they will either work with the repair center or in my case since I ordered the amp online, they gave me the contact information and I dealt with them directly.

This kind of thing helps restore my faith in humanity.


----------



## Ericjutsu

how noticeable was the ground buzz? Was it something that was obviously wrong? Also, did you need to fill anything out or do anything to activate the warranty?


----------



## GoldDragon

Ericjutsu said:


> how noticeable was the ground buzz? Was it something that was obviously wrong? Also, did you need to fill anything out or do anything to activate the warranty?



I have had the amp for about six months and originally I thought the ground loop hum was because of my old FX processor; I wasn't ready to blame it on the amp. But then I got another FX processor (GT100) and it had the same problem with it.

When running an FX processor in the loop, there was some additional low level noise. You could hear it on the clean channel and there was extra noise when playing with gain, but it really multiplied the noise when run in 4cm. It was not loud enough that someone woiuld immediately think it was broken (it wasnt squealing like a pig or humming like a live wire.)

If you put an effects processor (with say a delay) in the FX loop, there should not be any extra noise, hum, or buzz created. The FX processor might add slight hiss depending on the quality of the FX box.

I called zzounds where i bought it, they gave me a phone number, and setting up the service was all handled through email after talking with the guy on the phone. They may have called zzounds to verify purchase or they could have seen the shipping label from zzounds on the original box. I didnt have to fill out any internet forms or register with Laney (although I may have registered with Laney website when I bought it.. dont remember.)


----------



## Veritech Zero

Finally got around to putting this together. I'm nowhere near as good at mixing as most people on this forum, but hopefully this gets the point across.

EVH 5150III 50W vs. Laney IRT60 w/ EL34 power tubes.

USA Jackson Kelley w/ EMG Het Set, Genz Benz G-flex, Shure Beta 57, M-audio profire 610, Reaper. Drums from DKFH (midi ripped from guitar pro).

All everything set to noon (EQ, resonance, presence, etc.) on both amps so you can hear how they sound without any dialing in at all. Gain dialed in to be roughly the same.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jeff-swanson-2/5150-vs-ironheart[/SC]


----------



## Stijnson

Hey guys, I just joined the IRT club and got myself a Studio yesterday. Couldn't be happier with it, it sounds awesome. BUT! I cant figure out how to re-amp with it. Now bare in mind im not even trying to record a dry and wet track here. I just want to re-amp some stems that I have.

Im using Reaper, I want my monitors which are connected to my Scarlett interface to output the processed sound obviously. I have the ASIO4ALL driver, and have, in the audio preferences on the PC set my Laney as the input, the Scarlett as the output. In reaper I have activated the ASIO4ALL driver and here is where it gets confusing. What do I select as output/input in the ASIO configuration etc? I have checked the Chimp Spanner vid but that didn't solve it lol. All i keep hearing is the dry track when I play it. So its not actually going through the Laney I'm assuming. 

Any one who can help me out with this?

Edit: Alright I got it partially to work, but I have this constant high screeching noise while im listening to the re-amped track. What could this be?


----------



## GoldDragon

Stijnson said:


> Hey guys, I just joined the IRT club and got myself a Studio yesterday. Couldn't be happier with it, it sounds awesome. BUT! I cant figure out how to re-amp with it. Now bare in mind im not even trying to record a dry and wet track here. I just want to re-amp some stems that I have.
> 
> Im using Reaper, I want my monitors which are connected to my Scarlett interface to output the processed sound obviously. I have the ASIO4ALL driver, and have, in the audio preferences on the PC set my Laney as the input, the Scarlett as the output. In reaper I have activated the ASIO4ALL driver and here is where it gets confusing. What do I select as output/input in the ASIO configuration etc? I have checked the Chimp Spanner vid but that didn't solve it lol. All i keep hearing is the dry track when I play it. So its not actually going through the Laney I'm assuming.
> 
> Any one who can help me out with this?
> 
> Edit: Alright I got it partially to work, but I have this constant high screeching noise while im listening to the re-amped track. What could this be?



Screeching could be a ground loop. If you are using a notebook, unplug the power supply and run from the battery.


----------



## Stijnson

GoldDragon said:


> Screeching could be a ground loop. If you are using a notebook, unplug the power supply and run from the battery.



Guess ill have to buy a new battery then, since mine is totally ruined and the power supply is permanently connected. But this cant be fixed by using the ground lift switch on the back for example?


----------



## GoldDragon

Stijnson said:


> Guess ill have to buy a new battery then, since mine is totally ruined and the power supply is permanently connected. But this cant be fixed by using the ground lift switch on the back for example?



Not usually fixed by doing that. You can buy cheap replacement batteries on Amazon.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Yay! Im cool too now! I just ordered my IRT Studio today. I ordered one on scratch n dent from AMS and saved like $150. but it doesnt have the rack wings. Anyone here not using theirs and want to sell them to me?

or does anyone know of any replacement i can get that will fit correctly?


----------



## kenny ken

Apologies if this has been covered but is the irt studio loud enough for gigs and band practices without being micd up? I'm just looking to use it as a power amp for my pod hd pro


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

I got my IRT Studio and im very underwhelmed. It doesnt sound as good as the one my friend had.
but my main concern is volume. I knew the 15 watt would not be enough for me at practice. So I bought a Crown X2000 (900w) for it. somehow the built in 15 watts is louder than the crown at full power? After about 15 min of messing with it I could not figure out what to do. I had it connected via XLR from the direct out into the crown. Nothing I tried changed it. Any ideas?


----------



## GoldDragon

Does anyone get a really good, high gain saturated lead tone out of their Ironheart? I have been using it with a boost pedal, but there seems to be limits to how much gain you can put in the front before the sound starts getting muddy and choked. 

I plugged into my JSX and it has an insane amount of gain and the notes are fat and saturated. The JSX ultra channel with gain on half has more gain than the Ironheart is capable of with gain on ten and a boost pedal.


----------



## Veritech Zero

GoldDragon said:


> Does anyone get a really good, high gain saturated lead tone out of their Ironheart? I have been using it with a boost pedal, but there seems to be limits to how much gain you can put in the front before the sound starts getting muddy and choked.
> 
> I plugged into my JSX and it has an insane amount of gain and the notes are fat and saturated. The JSX ultra channel with gain on half has more gain than the Ironheart is capable of with gain on ten and a boost pedal.



This is a quick demo I made for one of my bands a little while back, everything is the ironheart. First solo is at 3.30, second is at about 4.45. Don't know about you, but I'm getting plenty of saturation and note definition out of mine. It was one take, that wasn't even very clean and the saturation ALMOST hides the mistakes haha.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jeff-swanson-2/long-way-home-demo[/SC]


----------



## Curt

....


----------



## GoldDragon

Veritech Zero said:


> This is a quick demo I made for one of my bands a little while back, everything is the ironheart. First solo is at 3.30, second is at about 4.45. Don't know about you, but I'm getting plenty of saturation and note definition out of mine. It was one take, that wasn't even very clean and the saturation ALMOST hides the mistakes haha.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jeff-swanson-2/long-way-home-demo[/SC]



Sounds great, the solo tone has lots of separation and definition, it records really well for your style. Is that the Studio?

I think my issue is that I'm playing in standard tuning with light gauge strings and Evolution pickups. It is really dry and sharp on top, plenty of definition, but not as much saturation as I would like. I think if I was downtuned or using heavier pickups or thicker strings that it would sound better. Maybe different speakers would suit it. I have found that when I run it through a speaker sim in my GT100 that the top is fuller.


----------



## Curt

Finally tracked down a 60 watt to go and try out. I will hopefully soon be a part of this group.


----------



## Veritech Zero

GoldDragon said:


> Sounds great, the solo tone has lots of separation and definition, it records really well for your style. Is that the Studio?
> 
> I think my issue is that I'm playing in standard tuning with light gauge strings and Evolution pickups. It is really dry and sharp on top, plenty of definition, but not as much saturation as I would like. I think if I was downtuned or using heavier pickups or thicker strings that it would sound better. Maybe different speakers would suit it. I have found that when I run it through a speaker sim in my GT100 that the top is fuller.



Yeah... that was recorded with the 60 Watt version, with EL34 tubes so it is more like a 50W now haha. And I used a Charvel Pro mod with a SD alt 8 in the bridge and Jazz in the neck, D standard tuning, 11-56 gauge strings. Recorded with a Shure Beta 57, through an M-audio Profire 610, using Reaper.


----------



## shanike

anyone here using the Ironheart head with axe-fx (4CM)?


----------



## matisq

I'm using Ironheart 60H for almost 3 years and I'm very happy about this amp. Recently I started using it with POD XT PRO and it's even better now 

Here are some of my demos of an amp.
Comparison video:


Laney as a poweramp only.


Here is my recent review;
Laney Ironheart IRT60H Review | Guitar Unicorn


----------



## Warg Master

My 60 should be here tomorrow. I am cautiously optimistic, I've heard the whole spectrum of opinions on this beast so I'm not sure what I will find. But I hope to stay in this "club" as it were as the features of this amp sound great on paper... and the clips sound great so far too.


----------



## GoldDragon

Warg Master said:


> My 60 should be here tomorrow. I am cautiously optimistic, I've heard the whole spectrum of opinions on this beast so I'm not sure what I will find. But I hope to stay in this "club" as it were as the features of this amp sound great on paper... and the clips sound great so far too.



Be ready to put hotter tubes in V2 and/or V1. Mine came with a select TAD 7025 in v1, but the other 3 slots were Ruby non-select tubes. They were dark and had medium gain. To get the amp to scream it needed a hot tube in V2, and brighter tubes in v3/4. I used a GT ECC83s in v2. I have been meaning to get another one to replace the TAD, but I found that to be a good tube already. The TAD power tubes it comes with are excellent, sounded better than other 6L6 when I swapped them to another amp.


----------



## Stijnson

Hey guys, just wanted to share a little tone demo I made with my Laney IRT studio! First thing I got around to recording with it really. Its done with some 3rd party IR's and a Bad Monkey OD in front of the amp. Found the recorded tone to be very honky and warm in the mids, so I had to dial that out. That IRT Studio is a honky little f****r!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/laney-ironheart-metal-mix-test[/SC]


----------



## Warg Master

GoldDragon said:


> Be ready to put hotter tubes in V2 and/or V1. Mine came with a select TAD 7025 in v1, but the other 3 slots were Ruby non-select tubes. They were dark and had medium gain. To get the amp to scream it needed a hot tube in V2, and brighter tubes in v3/4. I used a GT ECC83s in v2. I have been meaning to get another one to replace the TAD, but I found that to be a good tube already. The TAD power tubes it comes with are excellent, sounded better than other 6L6 when I swapped them to another amp.



I have some TAD, EH and JJ on standby. So far it's pretty Evil sounding.... very dark. I think I like the darkness though. It's very different from my other amplifiers. WE'll see. I'll experiment with some tube swaps in the pre-amp section.


----------



## Chuck

So I recently got a Genz Benz G-Flex 212 to go with my IRT Studio, still having a little trouble getting it to sound the way I want. Kinda boxy and shrill sounding, bright even, which is weird for this amp


----------



## Veritech Zero

Weird for that cab too... I have one, and it can almost be too bassy sometimes ... Still love it though


----------



## Chuck

Veritech Zero said:


> Weird for that cab too... I have one, and it can almost be too bassy sometimes ... Still love it though



Yeah it's strange, today it seems more bass but I am still having trouble getting a nice balanced sound without the buzz and or hiss in the top end.

EDIT: I just radically changed my EQ settings and now I'm a happy camper


----------



## Hertz32

Wondering what I should be doing to my IRT studio to accentuate the almost Djent levels of attack I can get. Gonna be getting custom pickups wound soon, but are there any valve replacements I should consider making?
I play stuff like Bring me the Horizon (listen to Alligator Blood) and Periphery, with the odd bit of Meshuggah and Dream Theater thrown in. 
What speakers do the IRT's like? I have the standard Harley Benton 212 without the V30's, but will the version with V30's be worth upgrading to?


----------



## xCaptainx

So Laney are teasting with photos of the new IRT-Pulse. 

It looks to be a tube powered USB preamp/interface. 

Looks interesting!


----------



## xCaptainx

The photos are on a new apple/android Laney Ironheart app if anyone is curious for photos.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks... interesting.  Only a single EQ, gain, and volume control.


----------



## Omura

I'm really interested in the irt pulse, but it better be very cheap, otherwise it makes miles more sense to just buy the irt studio


----------



## Stijnson

That IRT pulse sure looks interesting. Laney really seem to be evolving with what guitarists require these days, a re-amp function, USB connectivity. Same with the IRT studio, it even has an internal dummy load and a DI with a cab sim on/off option. All incredibly smart and useful additions to their amps.

Makes me wonder why not every guitar amp manufacturer seems to be doing things similarly. I mean if they released some form of 5150 with a power soak, internal load and a DI out I would get that in a heart beat. (Sorry Laney)


----------



## GoldDragon

Stijnson said:


> That IRT pulse sure looks interesting. Laney really seem to be evolving with what guitarists require these days, a re-amp function, USB connectivity. Same with the IRT studio, it even has an internal dummy load and a DI with a cab sim on/off option. All incredibly smart and useful additions to their amps.
> 
> Makes me wonder why not every guitar amp manufacturer seems to be doing things similarly. I mean if they released some form of 5150 with a power soak, internal load and a DI out I would get that in a heart beat. (Sorry Laney)



Peavey hasnt released any new "premium" tube amps in 10 years or so. The last complete redesign was the Peavey JSX, which is now called the XXX II.

Its my guess that the XXX II and 6505 will be the last of Peavey's USA built amps. They probably won't risk doing all the R&D for a new expensive USA amp that will not be profitable, and their newer Chinese amps are low feature to avoid outshining their usa models.

I think the next "big" stage amps we see by Peavey will be Chinese, maybe they'll include features like attenuators and usb. They need these to compete on features.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure if this is the proper thread to put this, but does anyone know if KsE dropped their Laney endorsement? I noticed during Knotfest that they weren't using Ironhearts or LCs anymore, but are using silverface Twins, 5150s, and Mesa 4x12s.


----------



## JasuntheCoconut

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure if this is the proper thread to put this, but does anyone know if KsE dropped their Laney endorsement? I noticed during Knotfest that they weren't using Ironhearts or LCs anymore, but are using silverface Twins, 5150s, and Mesa 4x12s.




Sounds like they just used the house rig? Any festival is bound to have 5150s and Mesas.


----------



## frayed_sanity

Hi threre. First post on here. Love that there's a thread for this amp on here. The laney forum is so dead and there's not many ppl with an Ironheart amp on there...or they just don't reply lol...


I've had my IRT-60watt head for nearly two years. At the moment I am using my Korg AX3000G multifx pedal with it using the 4CM. Works well. 

I turned off the speaker sims today on the pedal and had to turn the tone knob down to -2, instead of +5. The cab sims make it sound so dull and thumpy, but with them off, it sounds pretty much exactly like the IRT dirt channels.

I am still trying to dial a good tone in using the 2 dirt channels only, but I am getting there. At the moment I got all JJs in there except for V4, which is a Groove Tubes ECC81 to tame the fizz a bit before going to the power amp.

I would like to replace V1 and V2 with hotter tubes, and one day I will. I got tungsols at the moment spare so I'll put them in V1 and V2 and see how much gain I get back. The JJs are a bit too dark. I need to spend more time dialing the amp in though.

Also I have a Boss GE-7 I run in the loop and it helps get rid off fizz quite well.


----------



## Petef2007

Think i'm going to be pulling the trigger on an IRT studio at the end of february, so heres hoping I join the club soon. I'll be grabbing a Harley Benton G212 with V30s to go with it, and eventually making it midi switchable to control switching and FX with a pod hd500x.

All i'd ask is, as I currently play at home and i'm not in a band - although that may change - is there any real advantage to getting the IRT60 over the IRT studio?


----------



## GoldDragon

Petef2007 said:


> Think i'm going to be pulling the trigger on an IRT studio at the end of february, so heres hoping I join the club soon. I'll be grabbing a Harley Benton G212 with V30s to go with it, and eventually making it midi switchable to control switching and FX with a pod hd500x.
> 
> All i'd ask is, as I currently play at home and i'm not in a band - although that may change - is there any real advantage to getting the IRT60 over the IRT studio?



I have the 60, but havent played the studio. I love the variable wattage control on the 60, it lets me find the perfect amount of power tube saturation, and the 6l6 tubes sound big and punchy. 

The studio has reamping, speaker simulated out, dummy load and usb, but does not have variable wattage, 6L6 tubes, and won't be as good for live use with a drummer.


----------



## chassless

Petef2007 said:


> All i'd ask is, as I currently play at home and i'm not in a band - although that may change - is there any real advantage to getting the IRT60 over the IRT studio?



tubes: the IRT60 head has 6l6 tubes compared to el84 on the Studio version, and 4 vs 3 preamp tubes. and also obviously being 60w compared to 15w, the amps should have different flavors.

features: the channels are the same across both amps. the 60H has a wattage knob while the Studio only has a 15w and a 1w input options. the Studio has a dummy load and has the USB DI out for direct recording. 

practicality: well, the Studio is very portable. feels like a slightly large laptop computer.


--


who here has been experimenting with the IRT cabs? i have the Studio myself with the matching 2x12 cab, and feel like i could have a slightly less mushy low end, would speaker upgrades help me with this?


----------



## Clinic

chassless said:


> who here has been experimenting with the IRT cabs? i have the Studio myself with the matching 2x12 cab, and feel like i could have a slightly less mushy low end, would speaker upgrades help me with this?


 
With an IRT studio due this week, this is relevant to my interests. I'm more interested in a 1 x 12 though. Is the Blackstar 112 any good?


----------



## fappenmeister

Just got around to getting an IRT Studio, now to wait until it arrives.

Anyone got any of their own samples to share that you may not have post recently?


----------



## GoldDragon

fappenmeister said:


> Just got around to getting an IRT Studio, now to wait until it arrives.
> 
> Anyone got any of their own samples to share that you may not have post recently?



I'm working on a song to highlight what the clean channel can do (of all things).

I love this amp. I wish the lead channel had the same tone stack as the rythym channel however. The lead channel is a bit too fat and smooth, probably would be better matched with a different cab.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

Clinic said:


> With an IRT studio due this week, this is relevant to my interests. I'm more interested in a 1 x 12 though. Is the Blackstar 112 any good?



I have the matching 1x12 and it roars. Didn't like the 2x12 IRT, I have to say. That was what I wanted initially, but moved to the 1x12 as it is really the perfect cab for the little IRT Studio.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've heard good things about the Egnater Rebel 112X, Randall Diavlo 1x12, and the Mesa Thiele. All 3 are ported, so they'll have a bit of a bigger sound.


----------



## xCaptainx

Picked up the Ironheart 2x12 to go with my IRT Studio. 

Received the seal of approval from my son haha. 







The IRT Studio is great for gigging. I've done a few shows with it now and it cranks. Don't really need it past 7 and it keeps up with my other guitarists 5150 on stage no prob. 

Tiny amp, tiny cabinet, tiny pedals. Love my setup haha. Replaced an Axe FX 2 with no regrets.


----------



## chassless

There's a tiny you in there as well  congrats!


----------



## mrdm53

i'm going to join the Laney IRT club soon, got a great deal of 2nd hand of IRT Studio worth of $345, and will arrive at next saturday 

pics and sample sound later


----------



## xCaptainx

first time doing a quick riff capture recording using the IRT Studio DI out. Still have a bit to tweak with the DI tone but it's usable, which is sweet. 

https://soundcloud.com/xcaptainx/riff-ideas


----------



## fappenmeister

xCaptainx said:


> first time doing a quick riff capture recording using the IRT Studio DI out. Still have a bit to tweak with the DI tone but it's usable, which is sweet.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/xcaptainx/riff-ideas



That's killer, mate! What settings are you using roughly?


----------



## xCaptainx

Will take a photo of the front panel tonight, I can't remember off hand. Used some EZ Mix inserts as well for the guitars and overall master, will share them too. 

Didn't have terribly high hopes of the DI, was assuming I'd have to use IRs but I'm happy to use this as a starting point and continue tweaking. Very convenient.


----------



## Veritech Zero

....... I love my H&K's red box DI out, sounds fantastic. But you definitely make the Laney's DI sound amazing. Ah I should just sell my Laney IRT60 and get the studio lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can definitely tell it's a DI out, but for demos and stuff, it sounds very usable.


----------



## Jaimie

It sounds great. Two years in with it this august and my first valve amp. Just sounds amazing.

Single guitar over the Nevermore song. The original guitar stems for the song are turned down.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJmmVQ5-iLw


----------



## mrdm53

just a quick question for IRT Studio users

is it safe to turn off your amp immediately after you used it? or do i have to wait a few min to at least cools down the tube a bit before turn it off? 

IRT Studio doesn't have standby switch, even though it's full tube amp


----------



## Jaimie

mrdm53 said:


> just a quick question for IRT Studio users
> 
> is it safe to turn off your amp immediately after you used it? or do i have to wait a few min to at least cools down the tube a bit before turn it off?
> 
> IRT Studio doesn't have standby switch, even though it's full tube amp



Never had any issues. Should be fine!


----------



## porkchopexpres81

Just ordered my 60w version yesterday and I can't wait for it to arrive. Right now I'm using a 5150 60w head that was converted from the 2x12 combo, running a tube screamer in front. Is anyone using a Sonic Max with theirs? I'm planning on setting up my Sonic Max, tuner and NS1 in the effects loop and running the onboard boost.


----------



## shanike

sounds nice.
gonna try it soon with an Axe-FX II in 4CM.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Damnit guys. I'm so close. It got delivered and nobody was home. Then I went to the post office and it was still out on a truck. Now today, its snowing relentlessly and I cant go pick it up.


----------



## charlessalvacion

Got myself the IRT60 212 combo. It's my first Laney, & first tube amp. have not played it loud yet 'cos Im living in a shared flat. Sounds awesome even in low volumes. The WATTS function is a great feature!

Hoping to test it in full volume.


----------



## porkchopexpres81

Got mine set up last night, my settings are a little different than most I've seen. Not running the boost, my rhythm channel is bass knob pulled at 2 o'clock, mid knob pulled at 10 o'clock, treble is pushed in at 11 o'clock. Dynamics at 11 o'clock and tone at 10 o'clock. Has a nice thick scooped sound but it still has plenty of mids to cut through.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

IT CAME!!


----------



## tender_insanity

I sold my IRT Studio about a month ago. Didn't use it much so I had to give it a go.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

After about 3 hours of messing around yesterday, here are my first impressions of this amp.

It was played through my Crate Blue Voodoo 4x12(V30's) and my friend's Mesa 2x12(V30's).

The boost takes the cake on this thing. I almost shit myself after turning the distortion down to 3 and the OD up around 6-8. You can balance the two to make a roaring tone. Its fcuking incredible.

And using the OD on the clean channel was really fun. I had it to where only hard strummed would break up.

This amp is incredible.


----------



## slaws

So I just sold my original 5150 after the 6505 Mini was announced with the intention of downsizing. Now I'm rethinking that and considering the IRT-Studio instead. I mainly play high gain stuff but I want a better clean channel. Anybody disagree that the IRT-Studio is a better option than the 6505 mini? Thanks!


----------



## shanike

heard 6505 mini cleans only on youtube but as far as I can tell, laney all the way.


----------



## chassless

Amazing cleans, this i can tell you.

Also, that's an interesting idea, i usually keep the gain at around 6-7, i'm gonna try and roll it off and crank the boost and see what happens


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

chassless said:


> Amazing cleans, this i can tell you.
> 
> Also, that's an interesting idea, i usually keep the gain at around 6-7, i'm gonna try and roll it off and crank the boost and see what happens




Here is what I was doing. Keep in mind I'm using P90's, so I have more boost than might be needed for humbuckers


----------



## charlessalvacion

Got my IRT60H now. Used to have the combo, but the weight is just too much.
Its easier to carry the head. I also noticed the combo sounds quite different from the head & another cab. (I dont know maybe its the speakers?)
Also, anyone tried repairing the Power lamp? Mine's not working.

Here it is.




Have tried it in the shop with a Boogie 1x12 cab. It sounds awesome!




and by the way, that ELMWOOD head sounds massive!


----------



## chassless

^ how different do the combo and head sound in your experience?


----------



## charlessalvacion

chassless said:


> ^ how different do the combo and head sound in your experience?



Hi chasless,

I don't have extensive experience yet with plugging the head in other cabs but when I tried it on the shop with the marshall 2x12 & Boogie 1x12 (sounds massive) in the photo, the sound is just different.

The combo sounds fine when cranked but has some fizziness (if thats the correct term) to it. The head when plugged in other cabs sounds bright & full. Maybe its the cabinets & speakers? Or maybe the 6L6 from the combo?

Hope this helps.


----------



## chassless

Thanks!


----------



## charlessalvacion

Anyone using the IRT212 cab with the IRT heads? Any reviews?

I might be able to get one at a low price here in my country. I am actually gonna order a harley Benton 2x12 with V30s but this seller with the IRT212 popped-up. 

Thanks


----------



## Petef2007

Horrible quality picture, but reporting in as a new IRT60H owner


----------



## mrdm53

my entry for Fluff's contest, surprisingly IRT Studio's internal cab sim was good  i'm able to crank up the power tube up to 7 

https://youtu.be/6o-PmlJk9TM


----------



## charlessalvacion

Petef2007 said:


> Horrible quality picture, but reporting in as a new IRT60H owner



How do you like the Harley benton cab? Is that the one with V30s?

Thanks


----------



## Artemis Entreri

Hi everyone!!!!

Curiously enough about the last poster's setup... new IRT-fanboy here!







I try to answer to your question, charlessalvation: the Harley Benton's is an awesome sounding cab... I got the v30 version and it's great. I've used and tested it many times in different circumstances and most of the time it managed to perform a lot better than other expensive cabs. 

A little "review": about construction... It's not that "portable", the handles are great, but it's still hard to pull it on your own (but probably it's me and my back issues lol  ). On the other hand, it's well built. 
It sounds a little bit harsh with certain settings; I feel like a more "loose" setting on the bass frequencies (talin' about the cab + IRT) and I'd avoid the "pull" on the Trebles to let it shine. 

Feel free to ask more. 
AE


----------



## Petef2007

charlessalvacion said:


> How do you like the Harley benton cab? Is that the one with V30s?
> 
> Thanks



Thats the one with the V30s yep, wonderful mid crunch on them. I'm still trying to dial in a tone i'm happy with, and i'm convinced that the amp NEEDS both a boost and a noisegate to get the sound i'm looking for, but its very dry, tight, articulate and powerful sounding. Just buzzes like an angry bee when the boost is engaged though.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Petef2007 said:


> Thats the one with the V30s yep, wonderful mid crunch on them. I'm still trying to dial in a tone i'm happy with, and i'm convinced that the amp NEEDS both a boost and a noisegate to get the sound i'm looking for, but its very dry, tight, articulate and powerful sounding. Just buzzes like an angry bee when the boost is engaged though.



I have the amp's built in boost on pretty much all the time. I kinda sorta replace the gain knob with more OD. Its just what I've come to like.

But yeah, definitely a noisegate in front though.


----------



## Ericjutsu

do you guys have issues with noise with your IRT Studios? Even with a noise gate via the Pod HD500 (4CM) it is too noisey. For instance if I ring out a chord, you hear background hiss a lot. I'll have to try it without the Pod HD and see if it still does it.


----------



## charlessalvacion

Petef2007 said:


> Thats the one with the V30s yep, wonderful mid crunch on them. I'm still trying to dial in a tone i'm happy with, and i'm convinced that the amp NEEDS both a boost and a noisegate to get the sound i'm looking for, but its very dry, tight, articulate and powerful sounding. Just buzzes like an angry bee when the boost is engaged though.





Artemis Entreri said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> Curiously enough about the last poster's setup... new IRT-fanboy here!
> 
> I try to answer to your question, charlessalvation: the Harley Benton's is an awesome sounding cab... I got the v30 version and it's great. I've used and tested it many times in different circumstances and most of the time it managed to perform a lot better than other expensive cabs.
> 
> A little "review": about construction... It's not that "portable", the handles are great, but it's still hard to pull it on your own (but probably it's me and my back issues lol  ). On the other hand, it's well built.
> It sounds a little bit harsh with certain settings; I feel like a more "loose" setting on the bass frequencies (talin' about the cab + IRT) and I'd avoid the "pull" on the Trebles to let it shine.
> 
> Feel free to ask more.
> AE



I dont have cab right now, just thinking if I need one. Maybe the Harley Bentons will be fine for me. Im just using the IRT60H with a KOCH DUmmybox, going to my DAW with some IRs. sounds great, especially when playing at night. Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Petef2007

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I have the amp's built in boost on pretty much all the time. I kinda sorta replace the gain knob with more OD. Its just what I've come to like.
> 
> But yeah, definitely a noisegate in front though.




That's pretty much how i'll be doing it - back the gain off on the crunch channel, dial in mids for days, and control the boost externally with a maxon. Sweet, sweet crunchy saturation. I'm not sure i'll use the lead channel that much, since the crunch is making me feel things in all the happy places right now.

I'm also finding that i'm getting better tones from running the wattage higher and just using the channel volumes to taste, rather than trying to screw down the wattage for quieter playing. 

I haven't had a tube amp in a number of years, probably since around 2010 when I had a VHT Sig X, so i'm still getting back into the swing of things re: dialing in tones and getting a balanced EQ. 

My JEM sounds bloody wonderful through it though


----------



## ke7mix

How many fuses are in the 60W head? I know that there is the one that you can access from the back panel, what about internal?


----------



## charlessalvacion

ke7mix said:


> How many fuses are in the 60W head? I know that there is the one that you can access from the back panel, what about internal?



Interested on this as well.


----------



## gay4ass

running my irt30 combo with tung sols pre and power amp tubes along with an eminence governor speaker in a diy 1x12

just fuxking sexy tone for my metal....


----------



## Black_Sheep

I have the 60w version, so far I've been very happy with it. 

I've been playing through the same HB cab with the V30 speakers, as posted above (what a coincidence really) couple of times. Sounds alright. But I played a concert with my previous band and borrowed a 4x12 Blackstar S1 cab and damn! that sounded great. 

The only thing you need, to get a great metal tone out of it, is a good OD pedal. Ironheart on it's own sounds a bit too "british" imho. Maxon or Ibanez tubescreamer would be my recommendation.


----------



## chassless

^ agree, a push in front of the amp is what makes it sound really monstrous.


----------



## mrdm53

Any IRT Studio user here? mind if you share your EQ setting? i want to look for Galneryus/Dragonforce-like tone, with little tightness of 7 string, but my current settings lack of clarity

for reference  ps: using Cab sim only, since i cannot afford to have bigger cab at the moment (lousy neighbour) and using only Randall RG8 as cab


----------



## IdentityDevice

Pulled the trigger on a IRT Studio yesterday so I thought i'd jump on this thread. Also I was a little suprised that there wasn't a FB group so I started one lol No1 has joined yet as I just created it but if any of you swell fella's wanna join, by all means it is there for your IRT FB needs lol it's called Laney IRT users. Can't wait to get my studio.


----------



## Ericjutsu

anyone having issues with the inputs gain on the IRT studio? It seems when I push the input too much with a pedal or whatever, the sound gets all weird and craps out. Also get a lot of noise.


----------



## ryanougrad

Considering getting the IRT Studio. Scanned a few posts. What's the noise floor like on this thing. Some people have posted and ISP is a must? I will be using this strictly via the USB or XLR out. Also, what provides better signal quality USB direct to computer or XLR out to interface to computer? I have a MacBook Pro about 2 years old.

Also,


----------



## Artemis Entreri

Hi folks!

Sorry to disturb...

Here's the thing: I want to replace the stock Rubys 6L6GC with JJ 6L6GC... Can I swap them without biasing and hope not to destroy the amp? 

Thanks!
AE


----------



## IdentityDevice

I know I read somewhere that it won't take em.


----------



## Artemis Entreri

Sorry?  Can you explain?



IdentityDevice said:


> I know I read somewhere that it won't take em.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Yeah I read it'll only take el34's


----------



## IdentityDevice

having a hard time getting the reamp to work. plugged guitar cable into reamp jack, put on correct input but just get a high pitched feedback. what am I missing? thanks


----------



## IdentityDevice

I read somewhere else about someone who was having the same issue and someone suggested that it may be groundloop feedback or something like that, and to unplug their laptop battery? I did that but it didn't do anything. I know i'm just overlooking something or just am uninformed. Can't seem to find any help anywhere. everywhere I look I can't get a straight answer on this thing. Already starting to think about selling it and i've only played it for like a half hour lol


----------



## charlessalvacion

Artemis Entreri said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Sorry to disturb...
> 
> Here's the thing: I want to replace the stock Rubys 6L6GC with JJ 6L6GC... Can I swap them without biasing and hope not to destroy the amp?
> 
> Thanks!
> AE



They're the same type of tubes right? I think you can just swap them, or am I missing something?

But I think its better to bias them.


----------



## gay4ass

charlessalvacion said:


> They're the same type of tubes right? I think you can just swap them, or am I missing something?
> 
> But I think its better to bias them.



no real need to bias them as Laney kinda cold bias them anyway. As long as the tubes are of the same type, it should be just fine. 

Tip: What I usually do is to bring my old tubes to the tube shop and ask them to find me a set of power tubes that have similar filament current draws. This way I know that the bias already set in my amp is going to work just fine with my new tubes.


----------



## charlessalvacion

gay4ass said:


> no real need to bias them as Laney kinda cold bias them anyway. As long as the tubes are of the same type, it should be just fine.
> 
> Tip: What I usually do is to bring my old tubes to the tube shop and ask them to find me a set of power tubes that have similar filament current draws. This way I know that the bias already set in my amp is going to work just fine with my new tubes.



Hi gay4ass,

Which shops in Singapore do you buy your tubes?

Thanks


----------



## gay4ass

charlessalvacion said:


> Hi gay4ass,
> 
> Which shops in Singapore do you buy your tubes?
> 
> Thanks



There are two shops in Burlington Square which is next to Sim Lim Square. I prefer Well Audio Lab as the boss is also an amp tech who knows his stuff. The other shop cant offer much tech advise.

Sim Lim Tower is a very nice place to make custom cables too. 

The area is a diy guitarist paradise.


----------



## charlessalvacion

gay4ass said:


> There are two shops in Burlington Square which is next to Sim Lim Square. I prefer Well Audio Lab as the boss is also an amp tech who knows his stuff. The other shop cant offer much tech advise.
> 
> Sim Lim Tower is a very nice place to make custom cables too.
> 
> The area is a diy guitarist paradise.



Thanks man. I will give them a visit. cheers!


----------



## shanike

the V1 tube in my IRT went bad and started giving terrible feedback, what should I replace it with??


----------



## Ericjutsu

anyone here notice that the IRT Studio's FX loop is very noisy? I was having noise issues with this amp and was trying to determine that problem. At first I thought it was just me using the 4CM that was causing the extra noise but it turns out it's the FX loop of the IRT Studio. I tried plugging in only a boss GE7 and then an NS2 and both times it added extra noise even with the pedals off.


----------



## shanike

in with position is your fx loop switch?


----------



## Ericjutsu

shanike said:


> in with position is your fx loop switch?



its in the middle in the 0 position


----------



## shanike

seems like the stock tubes (if you are still on stock) are causing a lot of that noise: NAD: Laney Ironheart 60H - Page 2

I'm going to try to swap V1-V4 with some quality tubes and see what happens


----------



## charlessalvacion

shanike said:


> seems like the stock tubes (if you are still on stock) are causing a lot of that noise: NAD: Laney Ironheart 60H - Page 2
> 
> I'm going to try to swap V1-V4 with some quality tubes and see what happens



Let us know how it turns out bro.


----------



## Ericjutsu

yeah I'm thinking it could be the stock tubes that are causing the noise. How much are 4 pre amp tubes to replace the stock ones?


----------



## Ericjutsu

made a new clip with the IRT Studio through a Genz Benz Gflex cab mic'd up

[SC] https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-studio-mic[/SC]

Here is another one with just a single 57

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/laney-irt-studio-mic-2[/SC]


----------



## shanike

tubes ordered, they should arrive sometime towards the end of next week hopefully, I have to 2 shows coming up during that weekend


----------



## Ericjutsu

how much were the tubes?


----------



## Mike

shanike said:


> tubes ordered, they should arrive sometime towards the end of next week hopefully, I have to 2 shows coming up during that weekend



What replacement tubes did you end up ordering?


----------



## shanike

Mike said:


> What replacement tubes did you end up ordering?



TAD RT010 Tube 7025 Highgrade for V1
TAD RT010 Tube 7025 Highgrade - Thomann esko

and
TAD RT001 Tube ECC83; 12AX7A-C/ for V2-V4
TAD RT001 Tube ECC83; 12AX7A-C/ - Thomann esko


----------



## jd267

Why do you guys keep saying the amp needs to be biased lol? It's non adjustable meaning it's Fixed with a resistor not a trim pot.


----------



## charlessalvacion

jd267 said:


> Why do you guys keep saying the amp needs to be biased lol? It's non adjustable meaning it's Fixed with a resistor not a trim pot.



It has a bias pot inside the chassis. 
Please refer to this thread. The Laney Posse Guitar & Bass Amplifier Forum &bull; View topic - LANEY IRONHEART HEAD Disassembly


----------



## jd267

charlessalvacion said:


> It has a bias pot inside the chassis.
> Please refer to this thread. The Laney Posse Guitar & Bass Amplifier Forum &bull; View topic - LANEY IRONHEART HEAD Disassembly




Must be only on the 60 watt. No trim pot in this amp


----------



## shanike

the EU, 120W version:


----------



## jd267

We are talking about bias trim pot man not switch. But thanks


----------



## mat091285

Hi been using the IRT-Studio for sometime and thinking to replace the tubes. I was wondering, do you guys replace all of them at once or just the preamps? Are there any particular tube brands that spank nicely in it? Really want to get more saturation on this thing. Many thanks!


----------



## Mike

Well I don't have the studio, but I did just buy a whole new set for my 60H for the sake of tone tweaking. If there's nothing actually wrong with your tubes, and you simply want to replace them for tonal experimentation, then there's no need to replace all of them. The V1 preamp tube is probably the most important as far as altering the tone, so you could start there. Maybe try a Tung-Sol 12AX7 (ECC83 or ECC803 models). They're pretty high gain, but still nice and clear with low noise.


----------



## shanike

dialed it like this yesterday during rehearsal and it was nice. boost on for rhythm, I also use it like a clean boost


----------



## blackgecko

Just joined the IRT owners, this is my actual setup, Laney for the BROOTZ and Ibanez for the clean crunchy tones, both are awesome in its own, still finding my way trough the IRT, but so far it is a great purchase


----------



## charlessalvacion

Nice setup bro. How do you like the Ibanez amp?


----------



## blackgecko

charlessalvacion said:


> Nice setup bro. How do you like the Ibanez amp?



Im in love with that little bastard, the cleans are so mellow i almost forgot about metal, and the TS is just so glorious with my P90 guitar that is creamy and crunchy, really nice little amp.

About the IRT, do you guys have found the way to be able to change straight from Clean to Lead and back without having to tap the rhythm channel?


----------



## charlessalvacion

blackgecko said:


> Im in love with that little bastard, the cleans are so mellow i almost forgot about metal, and the TS is just so glorious with my P90 guitar that is creamy and crunchy, really nice little amp.
> 
> About the IRT, do you guys have found the way to be able to change straight from Clean to Lead and back without having to tap the rhythm channel?



Can't you do that with the footswitch? I really cant confirm coz I am not using mine. hehe


----------



## mrdm53

blackgecko said:


> Im in love with that little bastard, the cleans are so mellow i almost forgot about metal, and the TS is just so glorious with my P90 guitar that is creamy and crunchy, really nice little amp.
> 
> About the IRT, do you guys have found the way to be able to change straight from Clean to Lead and back without having to tap the rhythm channel?



actually using footswitch, just push the clean and lead button so both LED's are on. that way you have activate the lead channel

to switch into clean, just push the lead channel, so the only LED that on are just clean channel

it's my way to bypass rhythm channel


----------



## chassless

using the footswitch, if you're on clean, then the green bulb is on. just press the lead switch and you'll be on lead, no need to go through the rhythm channel! make sure the switches on the amp itself are on the right positions though.


----------



## blackgecko

chassless said:


> using the footswitch, if you're on clean, then the green bulb is on. just press the lead switch and you'll be on lead, no need to go through the rhythm channel! make sure the switches on the amp itself are on the right positions though.



Sorry i meant rhythm, lets see if i can explain better, i dont have the amp with me ATM, if im on clean bulb green, the press clean (bulb off) then im on rhythm, press lead (lead bulb on) then im on lead. till now all good.

But if now i want to go to clean i have to press both switches, so lead turns off and clean turns on, now i press lead both leds turn on and am on lead, if i want to go to rhythm, then have to press both switches again, so this sometimes gets confiusing.

I would like to find a way to "maybe" build a custom footswith to have a button for each channel, maybe im too old (and grumpy) to keep presing buttons.


----------



## chassless

^ i think you can work around those hassles with a bit of foreplanning. When you know you want clean after lead, while mid playing, switch on the clean channel discreetly. When the time comes, simply turn off lead and you'll be on clean. You can do pretty much any switch with that same technique (and honestly you only need one foot to press both switches at the same time) The hierarchy of overrides are lead>clean>rhythm. I think it's more of a hassle to build a new footswitch altogether, imho of course.


----------



## blackgecko

chassless said:


> ^ i think you can work around those hassles with a bit of foreplanning. When you know you want clean after lead, while mid playing, switch on the clean channel discreetly. When the time comes, simply turn off lead and you'll be on clean. You can do pretty much any switch with that same technique (and honestly you only need one foot to press both switches at the same time) The hierarchy of overrides are lead>clean>rhythm. I think it's more of a hassle to build a new footswitch altogether, imho of course.



hahaha yeah i didnt mean build it myself, jeje, what bothers me is that even my bugera 333 has one switch per channel, so why didnt laney did that, one more switch will cost a few dollars more, put also a loop switch and this amp will be perfect, tonewise it is. only that s%&pid footswitch.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Has anyone tried one these amps with through a cab loaded with t75s?


----------



## The Masala

Hi fellas, new guy here. I bought a Laney IRT-Studio a few days ago. 

I notice that whenever i switch into the Clean channel (in the Rhythm channel), there is a noticeable "pop" sound that comes out from the speakers. It also happens when i disable the Clean channel too.

And, when i switch from the Rhythm channel to the Lead channel, the same "pop" sound appears albeit not as loud when compared to the situation above. However, when switching from Lead to Rhythm, it is silent instead.

Also, there is a loud "boop" sound whenever i switch the amp off. 

Is this normal? Can other IRT-Studio users chip in?


----------



## chassless

first of all, welcome to the forums!

we've been a bunch of people who seem to have the same popping problem as you, and i'm starting to think it's not that much of a problem if that's the case...


----------



## Ericjutsu

I have the same issues when going to the clean channel.


----------



## neurosis

Lots of cool posts here. I love my Ironheart Studio

Have any of you tried to pair this with an eq pedal in the FX loop? Did that help unlock new tones? 

Also, I have been trying to record with the direct out and always end up getting way too much gain and fizz. I bypass the cab simulator and use Redwirez impulses loaded in Lepou. I have the tone I like and through a cab it sounds awesome. But it's not the same going into the computer. What are good settings to get a clear crunch? What are you setting the controls to?

I have the recording out level set to -12dB and an extra gain control on my track in Logic (another -18dB). Volumes are turned all the way up on there Laney channels. Gain is at noon. 

I don't think it's clipping but I can't get it to sound clear when strumming chords. Guitar is a fairly bright PRS Custom 24. 

Didn't want to open a new thread seeing that you are all gathering here. But I will do it if you think these questions has no place in this thread, though.

Thanks!


----------



## shanike

with 120W head, I dont get the pop.


----------



## charlessalvacion

My current setup:

Laney IRT60H - Koch Studio Load Box - Interface - Guitar Rig5 Cabinet sims.

Sounds awesome for dirt tones. I just wish the IRT60H could have more headroom in the clean channel. i notice it starts to break up fairly quickly. But I dont know, maybe its my pickups? Maybe a tube change will help.

Anyone used some E34Ls on the power section?


----------



## Mike

charlessalvacion said:


> My current setup:
> 
> Laney IRT60H - Koch Studio Load Box - Interface - Guitar Rig5 Cabinet sims.
> 
> Sounds awesome for dirt tones. I just wish the IRT60H could have more headroom in the clean channel. i notice it starts to break up fairly quickly. But I dont know, maybe its my pickups? Maybe a tube change will help.
> 
> Anyone used some E34Ls on the power section?



EL34's break up earlier than 6l6's so swapping the power tube type won't solve your early distortion problem. I've done a fair amount of tube swaps already in my 60H (doing another one later tonight) and I attribute the early breakup to the stock preamp tube selection. Edit: Forgot to mention, I did swap the power tubes, but for another set of 6l6's. Instead of the Ruby's, I put in a set of Tung-Sol 6l6GC STR's. I don't really notice a huge difference, but if anything I would say they're more neutral and balanced eq-wise than the ruby's. 

In V1 I put a Ruby 12AX7AC7 HG+ and it definitely lowered the gain a bit and added some low end. Then in V2-V4 I removed the Ruby 12AX7AC5's it uses in every slot (Which are some of the higher gain 12AX7's out there) and put in 2 Ruby 12AX7WBC HG's (Which are chinese copies of the Sovtek 12AX7WB) in V2 and V3. This I feel really helped smooth out some of the excess fizz and added more punch. Finally in V4 I put a Sovtek 12AX7LPS because honestly it's what was suggested to me by many sources and seems to be agreed upon as the go to tube for the phase inverter (V4) slot. 

This whole new set of tubes without a doubt has more headroom than the stock set. The reason I'm still doing swaps is to try to add back in some of the gain I lost in the early stages, tighten up the boost a little more and still maintain a bit of the headroom I added. 

My next swap is going to put a tung-sol reissue in V1, a Shuguang 12AX7B in V2, Then I'm going to experiment with the Ruby 12AX7AC7 HG+ or the 12AX7WBC in V3 and see how those respond.


----------



## charlessalvacion

I meant E34Ls not EL34s hehe. My IRT60H still has the stock tubes. 

Let us know your observations on your tube change Mike!


----------



## mrdm53

just a curious question for IRT Studio user

is it safe to continuously abuse your power tube like, always turn the volume to 6-8 everytime you use it?

i'm currently not using any cabinet. just a very simple DI out with speaker sim goes to 2i2


----------



## Juan_sa

Does it have good death metal tones with and overdrive pedal?
Thanks!


----------



## charlessalvacion

Juan_sa said:


> Does it have good death metal tones with and overdrive pedal?
> Thanks!



Yes. Mine still has the stock tubes but it produces awesome gain tones.


----------



## Hedon09

Inspired by the wait for the new Ahab-Record I had a little Recording-Quickie today. Guitars used are Epiphone Lee Malia Custom Left and Epiphone Les Paul Tribute+ Right. I used a Laney GS212IE Cab loaded with a Celestion V30 and a WGS Invader and no Boost in Front. Really satisfied with the way it turned out! Sounds massive

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/hedon09/doom[/SC]


----------



## Ericjutsu

anyone here have issues with their FX loop? I have the IRT Studio and the FX loop is noisy.


----------



## SevenSkull

Carl Kolchak said:


> Has anyone tried one these amps with through a cab loaded with t75s?



My IRT Studio runs through a 2x12 cab with a T75 and a K100. The cab is vertical slanted, so the K100 goes to my face, the T75 to my feet to avoid the direkt beam.


----------



## shanike

I use my axe-fx in the loop ant it's ok.
but I have swapped the preamp tubes, as the orgininal jj/ruby were noisy.


----------



## Mike

I've been messing around with a lot of different tube combos in my IRT60H and figured I'd share my thoughts and findings in case anyone was curious. Stock, my 60H came with a JJ ECC83S in V1 and Ruby 12AX7AC5's in V2-V4. From what I gather, this amp either comes with a Ruby 12AX7AC5 HG+or the JJ in V1 (guessing the earlier models have the ruby and later ones get the JJ).

With the stock set, the problem I found, which I've seen a common complaint about is the noise. I blame it on the JJ in V1. It's a good tube but in this amp it definitely adds hiss. What I did not like about the stock set was that it seemed quite scooped to me. The tone was dark and the top end was too hairy for my liking. Aside from that, it was pretty good for getting a thick saturated tone.

All of these swaps were done with a set of Tung-Sol 6L6GC-STR power tubes. I chose them just because I've had good luck them in the past increasing headroom and never getting mushy. All tubes have balanced triodes and matched gain. Even if it is a bunch of hubub, I still like knowing extra care was taken to checkout and test the tubes for a couple more bucks. 

My first swap: Ruby 12AX7AC7 HG+ in V1, Matched Ruby 12AX7WBC's (Chinese copy of a Sovtek 12AX7WB) in V2 and V3, and a Sovtek 12AX7LPS in V4. This set really added some punch and more bottom end. Noise level dropped quite a bit which made everything seem more articulate and decipherable. It smoothed out that annoying hairy distortion that I did not like. It was a bit less scooped compared to the stock set, but still lacking the full midrange body that's akin to a 6505. The overall gain lowered which was fine by me seeing as how the amp has more than enough gain on tap. So far this is the most dynamic feeling set of tubes. The tone controls also seemed to be more touchy. Smaller adjustments to the bass/mid/treble seemed to have more of an impact. I would definitely recommend this swap if you want more punch and headroom. 

Second swap: Tung-Sol Reissue in V1, Chinese/Shuguang 12AX7B in V2, Ruby 12AX7AC7 HG+ in V3, Sovtek 12AX7LPS in V4. The first thing I noticed was the low end getting this added depth to it. It wasn't more bass, just a deeper bass. Palm mutes had that deep low that you can feel more so than hear. The mids seemed to come out a bit more since there was less bass. The amp also brightened up noticeably, but still managed to keep the fizz at bay. Sustain and gain also increased over the first swap, but some noise was introduced back in. Still better than stock however. What I did not like was the added compression. Even though there was that extended feeling of depth on bass, everything else seemed like it was being limited. The sound was very even, but when I'd dig in and pick hard it felt like the notes were almost getting held back from how loud and strong they should be.

Third swap (Currently in use): Ruby 12AX7AC7 HG+ in V1, Ruby 12AX7AC5 HG+ in V2, Ruby 7025SS HG in V3, Sovtek 12AX7LPS in V4 (yeah he kinda lives there). Right off the bat, I noticed the noise becoming almost silent. The deep lows went away, but were replaced with a much more present midrange (Like mid mid, the kind you want to help cut through a live mix.) The low mids are lacking. I had to crank the bass level to add the same chunk that previous sets had. Palm mutes sound nice and clear, but are lacking punch. Dynamics are improved over the Tung-Sol setup (2nd swap), but still don't compare to the 1st swap. Brightness also went up compared to the second set and with it came fizz. This causes fast runs of higher notes to blend together. What I can't explain is even though the noise is the lowest of all the sets, it also has the most gain on tap. Notes start and then will stop on a dime, but chords really ring out for a long time if uninterrupted. The attack on single notes is more pronounced, but without the low mid, they don't feel like they carry any weight if that makes sense. 

Next swap I'm thinking of trying the Ruby 12AX7AC5 HG+ in V1, a Ruby 12AX7WBC in V2, the Ruby 12AX7AC7 HG+ in V3 and the LPS in V4.

I'll probably add some more impressions after trying some more swaps. This amps pretty fun though because these tube swaps really do give the amp a slightly different character.

TL;DR: Tube swaps do have some impact on this amp and jet fuel can't melt steel beams.


----------



## Veritech Zero

that's some awesome info, thank you for sharing


----------



## HOGANMW

In the past I have been testing huge amount of preamp tubes. I understand that everyone has different taste but you should try a little bit different config. I think that Sovtek LPS in V4 stage is a waste and that tube doesn't work for PI as good as Tung Sol works.
I always come back to identical config. with any amp I have

V1 - Tung Sol 12AX7 ECC803 Gold Pin Balanced
V2 - EHX 12AT7 ECC81 Gold Pin Standard
V3 - Sovtek 12AX7 LPS ECC83 Balanced
V4 - Tung Sol 12AX7 ECC803 Gold Pin Balanced

If you have some spare change and like experiments then try that


----------



## Mike

HOGANMW said:


> In the past I have been testing huge amount of preamp tubes. I understand that everyone has different taste but you should try a little bit different config. I think that Sovtek LPS in V4 stage is a waste and that tube doesn't work for PI as good as Tung Sol works.



So what's the reasoning for the Tung Sol Gold Pin over an LPS in the Phase Inverter slot? What does it do better for you vs. the LPS?


----------



## shanike

I have a 120W ironheart for sale should anyone be interested (EU/UK).


----------



## lewis

I had the 120 watt. Decent enough but I sold it for £500 and moved onto to 100% digital and 100% direct to PA


----------



## NahuPyrope

Got the Studio

Here's an audio clip of a song I made recorded with the Ironehart

https://soundcloud.com/nahupyrope/mellow-as-fck-nahu

I don't like the lead channel at all, I don't like the sound really, This was recorded with only the clean and the rhythm one, with a marshall compressor and a cheap belcat overdrive


----------



## chassless

agree, i much prefer the rhythm channel over the lead one. i think the lead channel might be even better for low gain/mid gain tones compared to the rhythm one. that's a very cool track! all bouncy and sunny with a pinch of bittersweetness scattered here and there.


----------



## NahuPyrope

chassless said:


> agree, i much prefer the rhythm channel over the lead one. i think the lead channel might be even better for low gain/mid gain tones compared to the rhythm one. that's a very cool track! all bouncy and sunny with a pinch of bittersweetness scattered here and there.



Thank you for listening to it!,


----------



## Ericjutsu

That track is in E major not E minor


----------



## NahuPyrope

Ericjutsu said:


> That track is in E major not E minor



Nope!, C# xD


----------



## Ericjutsu

NahuPyrope said:


> Nope!, C# xD



C# minor you mean?


----------



## NahuPyrope

Ericjutsu said:


> C# minor you mean?



Yup!


----------



## Ericjutsu

well you ended on an E I'm pretty sure so I figured you viewed it as a major key and not it's relative minor (ie C#). But I digress, cool song!


----------



## NahuPyrope

Ericjutsu said:


> well you ended on an E I'm pretty sure so I figured you viewed it as a major key and not it's relative minor (ie C#). But I digress, cool song!



THank you !


----------



## mrdm53

Hi guys, want to ask about something

My IRT Studio currently has Ruby's EL84 and TAD EL84 Power Tube. If i want to switch both into JJ's EL84, do i need to Bias the tube? or just swap it without doing anything extra?


----------



## charlessalvacion

Just swap it out. I had a conversation with a LANEY tech about biasing & he told me just to swap it out. No need to Bias.


----------



## Ironheart

Hi all,
First words in this forum. Actually since almost 12 years since I wrote in a forum 
So...hi! 

About a week ago I couldn't resist the longing for an tube amp any more and purchased an laney irt15h w/ matching 1*12 IRT cab. Before that I was screening almost all videos, reviews, soundclound etc pages I could find. Was a hard decision since I quit playing in a band about 12 years ago and sold all my amp stuff. So here it is. The looks of this tiny thing is superb! Really like the "industrial" style. BUT: I couldn't get THE tone from it since the first run. It is ether too harsh or too undefined. Main guitar is an ESP horizon nt2 w/ Duncan Jeff beck in drop b tuning. I mean, it has a lot of bass for that tiny cab but the hi gain sounds are weak. Let me share the eq later. All I want to say is: I was close to give it back. I couldn't get any sound from it I like. And by far nothing like all videos (probably a lot of reworked eq?). I changed strings, cables, and even adjusted the height of the humbucker. Nothing brought me close. Eq is (now): tone 2, dynamics 7, volume 2 in 15w, treble 2, mid -2, bass 2 1/2, drive 8, mostly no boost but if engaged 3.

Today:
My last idea was to purchase a moon OD 808 and: wow! It turned my amp into exactly that tone that was looking for. Tight (I have to admit that the amp is tight enough but the pedal just beat it by far), clear, almost massive with slightly more gain but no sign of mud. Just pure music to my ears. Setting of the 808 is ( from left to right) completely left, middle position, 3/4 right. Holy sh...! I cannot get enough but had to quit with raged to my neighbors. 

So my actual question is: do you experience the same w/o external boost in a similar tuning, similar guitar? It really makes me wonder since everyone is comparing it to e.g a 5150 but mine was just not close to a "metal" amp. And does someone uses the 808 and is also blown away? 

By the way I really like this forum and this actually helped a lot in the first place to go for the laney. A lot of really cool sounds via soundclound etc. I am very impressed and happy to participate. Even if I am a bit rusty in terms of Amps, tech etc

maybe one minor thing to add. Before I sold my stuff I used to play an engl power all through a crate 4*12 vintage 30 and a bbe sonic stomp. That was always my perfect tone. I guess the IRT just replaced it 

Thanks for reading and cheers


----------



## chassless

^ yes, definitely, the amp needs a pedal of some sort for it to be really good. i used an EQ pedal up front and the amp _roared_, but it was really noisy there so i put it in the loop and it still works great. i can't use the amp without it now.


----------



## tscoolberth

IRT Studio owner here, just confirming that the EL84s power tubes are self biasing. I've had stock Ruby's and Sovtek's in the there.

First posts about the pre amp tubes are spot on for the Studio. Currently I have 

V1 Tung Sol
V2 JJ 
V3 JJ
V4 Sovtek 

I always use a Protone DH OD, or Ibanex Tube Screamer OD. Max volume, min gain.

I've found you can more "depth" by pushing Bass, Mid, & Treb past Noon and backing off gain below 5. Many great videos out there where you can nick the settings. Mid always highest and "pulled".

Have NEVER gotten this thing to sound good with active EMG stocked guitars. (And I like EMGs)


----------



## Jaimie

GUYS!

So Ibanez/Laney UK set me up with a pulse (I already have the studio and use that for recording/live) one of the new Ironheart Pulse amps and I've done a demo of it as well as how to record with USB. There aren't any videos about how to do this online (as of yet) except for Chimp Spanner's video on YouTube (helpful for me to create the one I got tasked to do!) so it's great the video has filled the gap on the technical front about how to do this. 

Same works for the _*Ironheart studio*_ btw, you just need to have a lead out from the studio to PC if you are reamping whereas pulse is just a single USB lead for everything.

I'm no mastermind at recording/producing so took a LONG time trying to do this myself but it really is quite simple! I should really go on an Advanced Pro Tools course sometime..... 


Here's a litle vid I did. Thanks again to Ibanez and Laney for all your support.

Recording via USB with the Laney Ironheart


PS. Posted this on the Ironheart Pulse thread but seeing as it's the same jazz for the Ironheart studio I think it was appropriate you lot see this!

JP


----------



## lewis

Has anyone bought the John Browne (monuments) tone bundle, which includes Kemper profiles of the Ironheart 120 watt amp, and got any feedback on them?. There is 4 in total in the pack. Do they sound great or not etc?


----------



## Thyrif

I've put some new 12ax7's in there. I believe some tung sols high grade and a GE 12ax7WA in V1. The recording out didn't sound very good for me, no matter what impulses, so I use an isocab. Which cab/speaker is used also makes a world of difference, I use V30's in my isocab and a Carvin Legacy 2x12 (the ironheart cabs are kinda low end). Also, quickly started using a Mesa 50/50 (6L6's) as a power amp, instead of the built in Laney one (works because of the power soak that's built in). Now it has the perfect sound for me: tight, punchy, complex overtones and plenty clarity.

Can definitely recommend the tubes and using a good speaker/cab. Then I added the Mesa for more awesomeness. It's just not that light of a package anymore xD


----------



## fanfan

Here 's a demo i made with my stock Laney IRT Studio which for home use i pair it with the Torpedo VB101 cab/mic simulator. 

Some old classic rawk tune
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UOjzrH9D0Q

Using channel 2, no boost
15w input
Gain 8
Bass -1
Middle 0
Treble +2
Volume 4
Dynamics -1
Tone +2

Guitar is a Charvel So Cal MIM stock


----------



## lewis

I have taken one of the Keith Merrow laney Ironheart profiles on my Kemper, changed it quite alot incl the Cab sound, and now Im getting a great modern tone on my 8 string with it. Happy days.


----------



## mrdm53

I need help about IRT Studio.

Anyone knows what tube position is for Rhythm channel? It seems that my preamp tube is bad, when i roll the treble knob, sometimes the gain is turned down. Weird thing is, on Clean channel there's no problem

So, which tube that need to be replaced? I just replaced my power tube a month ago or so, so there's no way that the problem lies on power tube


----------



## chassless

^ same here, the rhythm channel feels weak and bland, compared to before, but the clean channel is still fine...


----------



## Ericjutsu

well I sold my IRT STudio. It was a great little head and had really cool and convenient features but I couldn't justify keeping it when I have my Line 6 Helix now.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Different strokes for different folks! My IRT-60 has definitely stood the test of time, I've had nearly a dozen amps since I first got my ironheart and it is the only amp that I still own from that time. Glad you enjoy the Helix that much though, so far I have only heard good things about it.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

Ericjutsu said:


> well I sold my IRT STudio. It was a great little head and had really cool and convenient features but I couldn't justify keeping it when I have my Line 6 Helix now.



Same here, bar a Boss GP-10 instead of a Helix.
I went full SS, plus a Micro Dark to add some dirty growl here and there when I need it.

Lovely amp, I really really liked it. I found it a bit overpowered to play at home and a bit underpowered to play live.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Yeah I really liked the amp but I'm trying to simplify things and I really don't need it when I have a Helix now. I don't play live. Just record at home.


----------



## Hedon09

i took the first week of the new year to record a little bit with my laney ironheart

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/hedon09/160107-song[/SC]

two single main-guitartracks here hard panned left and right: 

left is an epiphone lee malia custom (stock gibson pickups) into the lead channel of the ironheart through a laboga cab with wgs et65 miced with a sm57
right is a reverend sensei with railhammer chisel pickups through a bogner uberschall pedal into the clean channel of the ironheart also through the laboga cab with wgs et 65 miced with a sm 57
leads were done using an epiphone tribute+ with a duesenberg pickups (p90neck and crunchbucker bridge) using the rythm channel of the ironheartthrough the laboga cab


----------



## Ericjutsu

Sounds good. I like it. Are you using any tube screamer type pedals before the amp? I'm kinda missing my IRT Studio.


----------



## Hedon09

This was done without a boost. Neither internal nor external.


----------



## lamaar

Hi there, can anybody tell me where I can find pin 3 for measuring the plate voltage in the Ironheart 60H? I have found the bias test points and the bias adjusment point. I see the solderpoints from the V10 and V11, can I use them to get the PV, but its hard to see which is the pin 3.


----------



## nosferum

A few questions if you dont mind. I am buying a Laney Ironheart 60 watt head this week. I have been researching and I hear that the amp is a bit noisy with the stock tubes. If I wanted to swap them out what would be the recommended tubes I should look into getting? Would I even need to swap them out? 

I also heard the effects loop is pretty noisy, is this true and if so will swapping the tubes help take away the noise?

I am new to tube amps and this will be my first one actually and Im looking to get the best metal tone I can get. Any tips are much appreciated. 

The amp sounds great and it looks like people really love it from what I gather. My budget is about $1300 so I should be able to get the Laney 4x12 cab as well. Is it a good cab? I'm looking for crushing articulate heaviness. I play alot of classic metal and hard rock but I also like to play modern and death metal. Thanks


----------



## Veritech Zero

Hey nosferum, I've had my Laney since they first hit the US back in 2012, And I've played it damn near daily, having taken it across the country multiple times, used it in mulitple albums and tried many different combinations of tubes in it.

After all that time I can hopefully answer a few questions for you. Yes, it is a very noisy amp, comparatively. I run mine with an ISP decimator G string and have zero issues with it, in fact, I used to run it with a Boss NS-2 and had no issues with it using that either. And with all the tube combinations I tried some would help with the noise, but nothing would get it to the levels you might find in other top dollar high gain heads. 

My current preamp set up, and my favorite so far I use tube deopt's 'high gain' selection Electro Harmonix 12ax7 preamp tubes, they seem to have the best noise levels of what I've tried, they are a bit brighter than most tubes, especially when you run all of them with that specific tube, but the universal tone knob is a wonderful way to dial the brightness back just a tad without sacrificing any of the overall tone. I also use Ruby EL34 power tubes in mine, though I have been debating going back to 6L6s for that tight feeling vs the loose feel of the EL34s. The power tubes don't make much of a tone difference, but more of a feel difference, and that is up to you on what you like.

As for the fx loop noise, I have never really noticed any issues with mine. Both the Boss NS-2 and the ISP decimator G string run both in front of the amp and in the fx loop simultaneously, so they pretty much take care of any and all noise issues. So something like either of those is HIGHLY recommended.

Also this being your first tube amp, do yourself a HUGE favor, and pick up a tubescreamer, or similar pedal. The Laney does a pretty good job without it, but there are some tones that you may want to get that just aren't achievable without one, regardless of amp.

I've never tried any of the Laney cabs, I'm sure they are acceptable. But I would honestly try the used market, I bought a Genz Benz G-Flex cab at music go round years and years ago, and it has been to every show the Laney has been to, fantastic cab, many people swear by it. Also, just recently I bought a nice off brand 2x12 cab from another music go round for less than $100 (loaded with Celestion Seventy 80 speakers), and bought a used Celestion Vintage 30 and Eminence Man o War used for less than $150 for the pair to replace the Seventy 80s. Got myself a Vintage 30/Man o war loaded cab for less than $250, which is certainly something that you can't do buying new. I could also try to sell the seventy 80s that were in it and make some of that money back.


----------



## nosferum

Thanks Veritech Zero,

Thanks for your response. I may get the Boss NS-2 to start with as its cheaper and you say it can do do the job as well but I am still considering the G-String if I can find a good deal for it. If I did go with the G-String, What would be the best way to connect it to the amp? I heard the Gstring is very tricky connecting it properly and it must be set up correctly or it wont work right. I also have a delay, reverb and chorus pedal.

Also for future reference, I went to ToneDepot website and I see the Electro Harmonix 12ax7 preamp tubes for $11.95. I see some options for High Gain for $2.00, Low Noise & Microphonics for $4.00, Balanced Triodes for $2.00 and Matching (up to 5 tubes) for $2.00 each. Would I need to select any of those options or just get the basic tubes?

Thanks so much for your help. I'm still learning the ins and outs of having a tube amp.


----------



## tomsy49

Before I comb through this entire thread I was planning on buying a Laney IRT30-112. My question is when you plug in an XLR cable into the emulated DI out, does this defeat the internal speaker for silent recording? If it doesn't. Is there any other way you could record silently since there's no master volume and the attenuator doesn't totally reduce output to zero does it?


----------



## nosferum

What would be the best way to record the Ironheart 60 watt head? I have Presonus Studio One3 daw and a Focusrite interface. I assume a Mic. If so what would be a good Mic to have? Any tips on recording? I saw a video Keith Merrow did with the Ironheart 60 head and it sounded huge and powerful. I'd like my sound to be huge and heavy like his. Thanks


----------



## Veritech Zero

nosferum said:


> Thanks Veritech Zero,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I may get the Boss NS-2 to start with as its cheaper and you say it can do do the job as well but I am still considering the G-String if I can find a good deal for it. If I did go with the G-String, What would be the best way to connect it to the amp? I heard the Gstring is very tricky connecting it properly and it must be set up correctly or it wont work right. I also have a delay, reverb and chorus pedal.
> 
> Also for future reference, I went to ToneDepot website and I see the Electro Harmonix 12ax7 preamp tubes for $11.95. I see some options for High Gain for $2.00, Low Noise & Microphonics for $4.00, Balanced Triodes for $2.00 and Matching (up to 5 tubes) for $2.00 each. Would I need to select any of those options or just get the basic tubes?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help. I'm still learning the ins and outs of having a tube amp.



I think the reason most people don't like the NS-2 is because they don't hook it up right, it actually hooks into your signal chain the same way a G-string does. So my signal chain goes as follows (with both the NS-2 and Decimator) : Wireless, Tuner, NS-2/Decimator, OD, Wah, Amp input, then in the fx loop I have a flanger, chorus, the fx loop input from the NS-2/Decimator, Delay, Whammy, Fx loop return.

Here is a couple images that sum it up pretty well.










As far as recording goes, Keith stated that he used an sm57 in his Ironheart video. They are cheap and pretty much the standard. Mic placement has a huge effect on tone, so make sure you look up how to get the most from you placement.


----------



## jchrisf

I'm a new IRT Studio owner and new here as well... decided to join and post since this was the one forum that I learned the most about the IRT from. I read this thread in its entirety after I bought this amp and was disappointed in it. I learned a lot about it from this thread and had I read this before buying the amp I probably would not have gotten it.

Just wanted to say that when I first got my IRT Studio I was very underwhelmed with it. I play it through a Marshall 1960B 4x12 and it didn't sound all that big or great through it. That was until I put this EQ in the loop:






Now the IRT sounds huge and much more dynamic. This inexpensive EQ pedal not only added more low end and depth to the tone but it made the Reverb and Boost come alive. When I click those buttons on the foot controller you can really hear and feel the difference. The Rhythm and Lead channels both sound much better too. It made this amp so much more versatile. I was going to send this amp back but I think I will keep it now. I've never enjoyed playing more and am amazed at how versatile this amp is. 

Did anyone ever come up with a fix for the popping sound when switching to the clean channel?


----------



## chassless

^ seriously, an EQ pedal brings the amp back to life. i've faced the same problem with my Studio and a simple Boss GE7 did the trick. it gave it the punch and presence it really needed.

and yes, same popping sound while switching channels, even when turning it off... i'm not even sure if that's any good


----------



## kenny ken

Does anyone use the pod hd pro with the irt studio? Like using the pod as fx and the laney as.. the amp?


----------



## jchrisf

kenny ken said:


> Does anyone use the pod hd pro with the irt studio? Like using the pod as fx and the laney as.. the amp?



I have seen that posted several times in my research... maybe even in this thread. I remember them using the 4CM (four cable method)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=line 6 hd500 4 cable method


----------



## Metalworker

I'm really tempted to pull the trigger on a IRT studio 15 as a warm-up/practice amp as well as for recording at home. 

How does volume effect tone on this amp? Is it good at low as well as high volumes or what does it prefer? any difference in tone from the 1w or 15w plugs? 

How good is the sound from the headphone jack? 

Is it loud enough on its own to play with a band in a rehearsal setting?

Thanks


----------



## chassless

It's great at all volumes. I usually even play at 15w because you can get a good tone at reasonable volumes, but if someone's yelling at you from another room 1w does the trick. To compare, there's a bit less saturation, i guess, going from 15 to 1w, but i never really tried to crank the 1w up to 15w-volumes anyway.


----------



## Santuzzo

Hi guys, I do not own an Ironheart, but I just have a few questions to owners (and sorry, I have not read through the whole thread, in case my questions have been answered on previous pages):
are these amps mainly for metal? so, mostly great high-gain sounds?
or do these also have nice low-gain sounds?
and how about the cleans?
Reason I'm asking is I am looking for a versatile tube head, and these do seem interesting.


----------



## chassless

^ i'm in love with the cleans. keeping the volume low and the preboost high makes it interesting too.

the gain sounds are inherently british flavored, not that it's a bad thing, but if you're into more modern sounds you'll need some pedals. like a boost or an EQ. or even a preamp if you want to go total brutal/djenty.

personally, i can't get some good mid gain sounds. it could be, i don't know how to dial them myself, i dunno. they're either too shrill or muddy, i can't really get anything with a sweet sounding crunch, compared to what i can get on my Orange micro terror, which is basically that, in plug-and-play form.

in short, that's that! i still consider it a very versatile amp.


----------



## mrdm53

Santuzzo said:


> Hi guys, I do not own an Ironheart, but I just have a few questions to owners (and sorry, I have not read through the whole thread, in case my questions have been answered on previous pages):
> are these amps mainly for metal? so, mostly great high-gain sounds?
> or do these also have nice low-gain sounds?
> and how about the cleans?
> Reason I'm asking is I am looking for a versatile tube head, and these do seem interesting.



I'm using IRT Studio for now. great cleans, but not-so-good low-gain sounds. A little bit muddy for my playstyle.

After i add a tubescreamer pedal in front of IRT, now it sounds like beast


----------



## jchrisf

Is there any info to mod the studio anywhere.. bias, etc?


----------



## lewis

anyone own the Pulse pedal? And using it specifically to boost an amp?. Wondered if we had any good experiences using it in this way?. Especially with 7 and 8 string guitars?


----------



## jchrisf

This amp gets better every day. Not many people posting here anymore. Did everyone sell their IRTs?


----------



## Ericjutsu

jchrisf said:


> This amp gets better every day. Not many people posting here anymore. Did everyone sell their IRTs?




I sold mine when I got the Line 6 Helix. I think it's great but couldn't justify keeping it with the Helix. I'd definitely recommend it for anyone looking for a lower wattage tube amp. The features are awesome. I especially liked it for really low tuned stuff. I did find it to be a bit noisy and it got really hot. It made me a little nervous having in my rack. I left a space above and below it too in the rack.


----------



## chassless

jchrisf said:


> This amp gets better every day. Not many people posting here anymore. Did everyone sell their IRTs?



well, i don't know how much still there is to discuss. we have it, we like it (or not), it's versatile, it takes pedals well! i need to dig up some info back from the thread to see what has been said about tube swaps though.


----------



## jchrisf

I got a good 80's Marshall rock tone outta these settings on the Rhythm channel through a Marshall JCM900 1960B 4x12.


----------



## d_sic3

Need help guys...

I have a Laney IRT Studio and an POD HD500. I wanted to use the POD as a foot controller for the IRT so that I won't be doing any tap dancing if I need to go clean or dirty from the amp. I wanted to just stomp one footswitch (in the POD) so that it will call the clean channel (in the IRT) + effects then stomp a different footswitch to call the Dirt channel disabling the effects in the POD.

Has anyone here tried that approach or maybe tried a workaround? Not sure if changing the tip of the footswitch and connect to POD's MIDI in will do. The IRT footswitch latch-type.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skmanga

Grabbed myself an Ironheart 30 watt combo!
trying diff speakers in it currently and looking to get into retubing the thing!

Ive got an electro harmonix 12ax7 in the v1 instead of the ruby it came with and the rest all stock for now.
also tried a mullard and a tung sol, none sounded better than the electro harmonix in v1.

Any suggestions?


----------



## chassless

^ what differences did you notice ?


----------



## skmanga

the electro tube in v1 smoothed things out in comparison to the stock tube. The other 2 (mullard, tung sol) were harsher and flatter, think the mullard went bad though. But I also threw in a speaker which rolls back the high much and kicks in the bass and bass response up to 11..

Plan on throwing in the stock speaker back in to get a better reference for what the tubes are doing.


----------



## nosferum

So after a long decision I have decided I am getting my first tube amp, the Laney Ironheart 60 head! I still need to decide on a cab. I have about a 600$ budget for a cab. Any reccomendations on what would sound good with the IRH60 head? I was thinking of just getting the matching 4x12 cab but I'm not sure how good it is. I'll be playing with my drummer buddy in addition to practicing at home so I want something with a lot of punch but also usable at low practice volumes. Thanks to the wattage knob it sounds like that will come in handy for times when I need a lower volume situation. The cleans and Hi-gain tones sound great on this amp. I play lots of Classic 80's metal, thrash, death metal etc. I believe this amp will deliver the tones I'm looking for and then some!


----------



## Veritech Zero

My first suggestion. Get a Tube Screamer pedal. Just trust me on that one. I LOVE the ironheart tone, but for really saturated lead sounds you are going to need one. I would also look into a Boss NS-2 or similar noise gate.

When I first got mine I ran it through a Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12. They can be had super cheap in the used market and sound fantastic. Currently I run it through a home built 2x12 with a Celestion V30 and Eminence Man-0-War. These two particular cabs sound VERY different from each other, and the Laney sounds great going through both so I would imagine that it wont really matter what you get as long as it is good quality.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

PSA: This amp is actually pretty quiet, all it needs is a master volume. 

I'm running a TC Electronic Spark Booster, in the loop, as a volume cut. Cleans are super quiet, but surprisingly, even the rhythm & lead channels are. My next build will be a master volume pedal for FX loops, because so many of them need it.


----------



## nosferum

Cool. I'm thinking of getting the Maxon OD808 and the Decimator II G String along with the Laney IRH60. Question, are two Decimator II G-strings recomended or can I get by with one Gstring for the Amp? One in front of the amp and in the effects loop? Where should I stick my effects in this setup with the Gstring? Mostly I'll just have chorus, delay, and the Maxon at the time being. 

Thanks


----------



## Veritech Zero

The Decimator G-String can be both in front of the amp and in the fx loop at the same time.


----------



## nosferum

Veritech Zero said:


> The Decimator G-String can be both in front of the amp and in the fx loop at the same time.



Thanks so do I need two G-Strings or can I get by with just one?


----------



## charrondev

nosferum said:


> Thanks so do I need two G-Strings or can I get by with just one?



You would need two regular Decimators or one G-string. I used to get by with just one Decimator in front (I find thats the where most of the noise and feedback come from) Putting it in the FX loop only really seems noticeable to me if you have a super noisy amp. And even on my old 6505 I didn't feel like I needed any gate in the FX loop. There is something to be said about a totally silent amp though.


----------



## nosferum

charrondev said:


> You would need two regular Decimators or one G-string. I used to get by with just one Decimator in front (I find thats the where most of the noise and feedback come from) Putting it in the FX loop only really seems noticeable to me if you have a super noisy amp. And even on my old 6505 I didn't feel like I needed any gate in the FX loop. There is something to be said about a totally silent amp though.



Great! Thanks!


----------



## Veritech Zero

charrondev said:


> You would need two regular Decimators or one G-string.



This. If you get the G-string, the picture I posted is how you set it up to be both in front and in the fx loop.


----------



## Kenworth666

Been an Ironheart owner for over a year now and I saw there were a lot of interesting stuff being discussed here. Recently I've swapped some of the preamp tubes for a Tung Sol and an EHX to basically try to have more gain ( playing thrash and some other stuff ), but though it does have a bit more gain, I thought it was going to be more substantial. For those who've been experimenting with various preamp tubes, which place do you reckon would be best to put the different tubes ? 
( the two others are the original JJ and a ruby )


----------



## jchrisf

jchrisf said:


> I'm a new IRT Studio owner and new here as well... decided to join and post since this was the one forum that I learned the most about the IRT from. I read this thread in its entirety after I bought this amp and was disappointed in it. I learned a lot about it from this thread and had I read this before buying the amp I probably would not have gotten it.
> 
> Just wanted to say that when I first got my IRT Studio I was very underwhelmed with it. I play it through a Marshall 1960B 4x12 and it didn't sound all that big or great through it. That was until I put this EQ in the loop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the IRT sounds huge and much more dynamic. This inexpensive EQ pedal not only added more low end and depth to the tone but it made the Reverb and Boost come alive. When I click those buttons on the foot controller you can really hear and feel the difference. The Rhythm and Lead channels both sound much better too. It made this amp so much more versatile. I was going to send this amp back but I think I will keep it now. I've never enjoyed playing more and am amazed at how versatile this amp is.
> 
> Did anyone ever come up with a fix for the popping sound when switching to the clean channel?



In a lot of ways I wasted my money here on this Joyo EQ. It wasn't expensive but I discovered the 4CM with modelers and remembered I had a Digitech RP350. I can't do 4CM with the 350 but I did put it in the loop. I can do a lot more EQ options with the RP plus I can do FX. Really, really made this amp come alive and even change character. I can also do amp modeling this way (through the loop) as it bypasses the IRT Pregain and becomes a tube power amp. It even has a drum loop through the IRT this way 

I also put it in front of the amp and turned off Amp and Cab modeling on the RP along with FX and used it as a dirt pedal, whammy, wah, volume (volume works in loop as well), etc. Really was nice... now I just need to find something that will do 4CM. I'm thinking the RP1000 since I am familiar with Digitech and then I can use it in front and in the loop at the same time.

The Digitech made this amp into a versatile beast well beyond what it already was. The cleans really sparkled more too.


----------



## Rabplaysguitar

I've owned this amp for almost 2 months now. At first I thought it sounded good enough with my les paul. My one gripe with it is that the eq section for each channel is very subtle - you'll mostly shape your tone with the 'tone' knob. That was until I threw in the MXR 10 Band EQ into the effects loop and an ISP Decimator into the chain. 

I demo the result in this video, I'm liking the tone generated - what do you guys think? 

https://youtu.be/ifjii76jrjU


----------



## chassless

If we weren't such hopeless geeks i can totally picture "EQ in the IRT's fx loop" becoming a meme


----------



## skmanga

checking back in with my ironheart 30 watt combo.

currently have a eminence cannabis rex 50 watt 16ohm speaker in there.
Also have a TAD highgrade in v1, a gold lion in v2, and a EHX in v3.
Still have a lot of experimenting to do with preamp tubes and positions.
So far though, those 3 tubes have worked great!
I've got a pair of EHX 6l6 power tubes in there, which worked better than the stock ruby's or groove tubes I tried for a while.
Groove tubes weren't bad.
The biggest difference came when my bud helped me properly bias my amp. It came biased real cold from the factory and was almost set on giving up on the thing! 
My bud got the amp running hotter and it deff came alive!
Also using a juice box attenuator which rocks!

I am looking for a modern high gain sound, something in the djenty range for lack of a better word 
Tight, compressed, articulate, with balls and oomph and a bit of grit 
Playing with a Schecter KM7 MK2 and everything is sounding great!
Got a lot of work ahead of me though, the amps got potential.

Considering upgrading the output and power transformers and adding a choke. The stock ones are puny 

Looking at getting a different speaker and potentially building a 2x12 with the cannabis rex and whatever speaker I end up getting.
The HESU Demon has currently caught my attention.

Still like the idea of getting an EQ for the amp, but im still also shopping for the right overdrive pedal. Currently using a Visual sounds route 808 OD, think its modeled after a maxon 808?
Really like my bud's dead horse by pro tone!
Tried a palisades OD and also a pale horse from VFE. 
Wasn't impressed by either. 
Waiting on a Focus by VFE which I've got high hopes for, its supposed to be some kind of OD(minus the gain)/Comp/EQ pedal all in one.
Gonna see how that works before getting an EQ or compressor.

On that tone quest for sure >___<
Almost gave in for a PRS Archon   

Aside from all that I do want some good effects like delay, reverb, chorus 

That is all!


----------



## sharedEQ

I've had the IRT60H for over two years now and its still my favorite amp.


----------



## skmanga

sharedEQ said:


> I've had the IRT60H for over two years now and its still my favorite amp.



Have you done any mods to it? What kind of speakers do you use wit it?
find any pedals that work good with it? 
Also what kind of OD do you use, and do you use any compression or eq?

Have any luck retubing and biasing? 

I've got a 30 watt ironheart combo currently which I was falling out of love with rapidly. Recently got it biased properly and threw in an attenuator and it sounds wayyyyy better.
The amp came alive, saturates better, compresses better, added some tightness and sizzle 
Now im looking to further modify the amp to my liking.

As far as I can tell Laney biases the ironhearts very cold from the factory, bringing it up a good amount made all the difference. 
Also cant sleep on the attenuator, got a juice box and I cant go back!
The Watt knob on the Laney aint much of an attenuator, it does do a decent job at lowering the volume but a real attenuator made a bigger difference.


----------



## Warg Master

skmanga said:


> Have you done any mods to it? What kind of speakers do you use wit it?
> find any pedals that work good with it?
> Also what kind of OD do you use, and do you use any compression or eq?
> 
> Have any luck retubing and biasing?
> 
> I've got a 30 watt ironheart combo currently which I was falling out of love with rapidly. Recently got it biased properly and threw in an attenuator and it sounds wayyyyy better.
> The amp came alive, saturates better, compresses better, added some tightness and sizzle
> Now im looking to further modify the amp to my liking.
> 
> As far as I can tell Laney biases the ironhearts very cold from the factory, bringing it up a good amount made all the difference.
> Also cant sleep on the attenuator, got a juice box and I cant go back!
> The Watt knob on the Laney aint much of an attenuator, it does do a decent job at lowering the volume but a real attenuator made a bigger difference.



yes! This!

Biasing the amp helps BIG time. It's a bit of a pain in the ass since the pot is buried, but the amp just OPENS UP! so, so good.

I have a 60.


----------



## sharedEQ

Warg Master said:


> yes! This!
> 
> Biasing the amp helps BIG time. It's a bit of a pain in the ass since the pot is buried, but the amp just OPENS UP! so, so good.
> 
> I have a 60.



Looks like I have to take out the chassis to do this.

Are there bias test points inside? What did you bias it to?


----------



## skmanga

Biasing this amp was the best thing that ever happened!

There is a labeled bias point and trim pot.
They should be labeled on the board.









those are for the ironheart 30 watt combo from Laney directly.
I presume it should be bout the same for the other versions of the amp.


----------



## Sammyi19

Holy thread resurrection batman! So I've got the ironheart studio and I'm wondering. Can I use the d.i out into the front of my Scarlett 2i2 and how do I do that?


----------



## robski92

> Holy thread resurrection batman!



You should have seen when I posted in the 11R thread lol.


----------



## sharedEQ

Veritech Zero said:


> As for the fx loop noise, I have never really noticed any issues with mine. Both the Boss NS-2 and the ISP decimator G string run both in front of the amp and in the fx loop simultaneously, so they pretty much take care of any and all noise issues. So something like either of those is HIGHLY recommended.



I just read this. My amp used to get an FX loop noise, like there was a ground loop or something that would raise the noise floor when things were in the FX loop.

I sent it to the USA repair shop in NJ and they fixed it! I thought they would say "its normal" or something like that. Turn around less than a week.

The noise was not so bad that it was obviously broken, but it was annoying. It was possible to mostly cover it up with the noise gates, but it was still apparent in the tails.

Even fixed, its not a quiet amp, but the FX loop doesn't add to the problem any more. My solution for the noise this amp can generate is to use it with 4cm with my GT100. I use one of the built in boosts for a touch extra gain, and the built in noise gates track it much better than if I was trying to get all the gain from the amp.

So the tone I get is 90% ironheart, but I add a touch of grit from one of the stomp models for my highest gain leads.

IRT60

This is a weird amp. in some ways it seems kind of cheap and there are limitations, but its super versatile and records better than anything else I have owned. The push pull knobs let me sit the tone in the mix exactly how I want. Its as if it was designed with reamping in mind. I have complete control over power tube saturation with the wattage knob. And I can get anything from grainy to smooth. Does every level of gain really well from clean all the way to 95%. Needs a boost pedal for 100%.

I used to spend alot of time with tube swaps. Hot and bright are what it needs, but once you accept you will be using a boost pedal to get the extra gain, the tube swaps are kinda irrelevant.


----------



## lewis

I miss the tones of my ironheart 120watt (although I have a kemper now) so much so that I want to get the Laney Pulse stompbox (2 preamp tubes from the IRT range inside) to run infront of my amps (Laney claim it works as a boost pedal aswell as an amp in a box) to acquire back some of that nice Laney flavour I miss.

I use for practice and live atm an ENGL E530 preamp + Torpedo CAB for cab sounds > PA

I hope to have the Laney Pulse infront of the Engl as a tube boost. Plus would also allow me to create a all pedal rig if need be for the smaller shows using the Laney as the amp


----------



## lewis

update: ***

I now own the Pulse pre amp! Wow the thing is amazing!!!. Especially with 3rd party IRs.
i cant believe it tbh. 

Its going to be the heart of my whole live/pedal board rig going forward and when I record demos/albums using my Kemper, Im going to pop this pedal in the Kempers effects loop for some Valve goodness.

With a little bit of EQ'ing (so Im going to get a Boss Ge7 to use with it) you can get unreal modern progressive tones.


----------



## nothingleft09

Ok guys, I've tried searching here and google and the Laney forum apparently doesn't want to send me an activation email so here I am. 

I've got a Laney IRT120 and it's pissing me off. Have any of you had a situation where the crunch and lead volumes have to be on at least 7 to keep up with the clean volume on 2? I've emailed Laney and they just suggested swapping tubes. Which I did with no change. I played a gig with my friends band last weekend and he has a Mesa Mark V 25 and his dirty channel was on 4-4.5 and louder than my IRT120 on 7 and that's just ridiculous. Have any of you had this problem and have you found a solution? Thanks guy and I really hope I can find an answer because I love the Ironheart and don't wanna ditch it.


----------



## chassless

^ there's definitely something wrong there. i've got the Studio but i don't think it's that much different. i usually keep the clean volume at 3 and the rhythm and lead channels volume at no more than 2.


----------



## nothingleft09

chassless said:


> ^ there's definitely something wrong there. i've got the Studio but i don't think it's that much different. i usually keep the clean volume at 3 and the rhythm and lead channels volume at no more than 2.



Yeah... I'm just gonna have to send it in for warranty. Laney was kinda beating around the bush on it but after a few more emails they told me to just send it in. They could have just thrown that out instead of change the tubes. Good thing I had an extra set lying around I was gonna retube my 5150 with. lol


----------



## lewis

i picked up a Laney Pulse tube preamp/reamp pedal second hand of Ebay for a stupid cheap price because it worked fine BUT the previous owner had broken the LED's meaning the thing no longer glowed Red.

anyway I emailed Laney to see if I could send them it to be repaired so it glowed again, and their amazing customer service replied that they would do it for free for me :O amazing.

So Im sending them it tomorrow. It sounds so good and I cant wait to finally see what the thing looks like in the dark glowing Red!!


----------



## icipher

I have the ironheart 120 head. I've owned amps from Framus,egnater, mesa, engl, peavey, titan, peters, baron marshall etc and the ironheart is easily top 3 for amazing rock and metal tones. I wish the footswitch would control the loop, as well as do a couple other things my egnater armageddon's would do, but I do love this amp and it absolutely crushes live on stage.


----------



## Sgt_teppo

Hello, I have laney irt60h and harley benton G212vintage cab. How i had to use cabels between irt and G212 for stereo sound? 
I have used 1 cable from irt:s 1x8ohm output to G212 what is switced for mono sound. 
When i use "stereo" mode from G212 have i use 2 cables from irt 2x16ohm outputs to cab? 

thanks..


----------



## theBob

Newbie here..hope you guys could help me out on this..i plan to buy a irt15h for home and jamming usage...can this little 15watter be use on small gigs with approx below details:

cabinet : 412 cab
genre : metal
room size : 80 feet x 30 feet x 14 feet height

meantime got no budget to get the 60w. please enlight me.


----------



## chassless

^ if you can get the Studio instead go for that. it's superior to the IRT15H in every way. for small gigs with a 4x12 it should probably do fine right guys? if it's mic'ed up ?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

chassless said:


> ^ if you can get the Studio instead go for that. it's superior to the IRT15H in every way. for small gigs with a 4x12 it should probably do fine right guys? if it's mic'ed up ?



The regular 15-watter isn't missing much, IMO. The Lead channel, with the EQ knobs pushed in, is the only truly excellent sound the Studio makes. It's "pretty good" at the other stuff, but so is rolling your volume knob down... On the other hand, the pedal-friendly clean channel and extra recording options on the Studio totally make sense, if you can spare the extra bucks.


----------



## theBob

chassless said:


> ^ if you can get the Studio instead go for that. it's superior to the IRT15H in every way. for small gigs with a 4x12 it should probably do fine right guys? if it's mic'ed up ?



the price of studio and 15h over here is way lot of difference despite its in the same wattage. mic'ed up is another option to go for sure. thanks


----------



## chassless

^ oh, too bad about the price difference, i assumed they would be close


----------



## theBob

Petar Bogdanov said:


> The regular 15-watter isn't missing much, IMO. The Lead channel, with the EQ knobs pushed in, is the only truly excellent sound the Studio makes. It's "pretty good" at the other stuff, but so is rolling your volume knob down... On the other hand, the pedal-friendly clean channel and extra recording options on the Studio totally make sense, if you can spare the extra bucks.



thats true. i'm so worried of the hard hitters drummer of mine. will it cut through good enough.


----------



## AussieTerry

How does the boosted gain of the studio sound compared to ab Orange Dark Terror 15w? Im thinking of selling my Dark Terror for the clean channel


----------



## chassless

Based on my impression from owning the Micro Terror and having tried the JR signature, the Oranges have a fuller gain sound, with more colorful mids and a slightly darker tone overall, compared to my Laney IRT Studio. The Studio's mid and high gain sounds i feel are slitghly dry and uninspiring in comparison. The onboard boost helps thicken it and tighten it but only by a bit. I have also tried it with an SD 805 which pushed it well, bringing the mids forward again, but it also cut off way too much of the low end in my opinion.


----------



## marcels87

Hi Guys,
I'm a proud owner of the Laney Studio IRT. There's only one thing bothering me. I want to switch channels with my Joyo Looper. I soldered a Y-Cable(Mono) onto a Rean DIN Connector. I used the Pins for Clean/Rhythm and Lead. Now I have a Problem. As long as the Lead Channel is not activated (manually on front of the amp), I can switch from Clean to Rhythm and back. As soon as the Lead Channel is activated via Frontswitch I can't change anything.
The Triggers of my Looper have several working options, I can choose from Latch and Momentary Mode and I can change the Polarity. Do you guys have an Idea what the cause of the problem might be? 

Or do some of you a Looper for switching channels too?

Thank you,

Marcel


----------



## AussieTerry

Im still trying to sell my Dark Terror to get this still no luck -_-


----------



## GÜMERSINDO

Hello, I´m considering to get an IRT Studio either for home recording and practicising. For recording I´m able to use IR´s from WoS III, but for practice, how does sound the emulated cab output?

Thanks.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Muddy and fizzy. Like every other analog cab emulation. 

On the other hand, you can run an AMT Pangea or Logidy out of the DI, with no speaker connected. And that sounds _flippin_ nice.


----------



## GÜMERSINDO

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Muddy and fizzy. Like every other analog cab emulation.
> 
> On the other hand, you can run an AMT Pangea or Logidy out of the DI, with no speaker connected. And that sounds _flippin_ nice.



Thanks a lot. Maybe I should invest in some two notes device first and eventually get the IRT.


----------



## skmanga

Hey guys!
I've been finding my Ironheart 30 combo makes a high pitched squeal sound when using my delays in the effects loop.

I've read on this forum that the ironhearts are known to have a FX loop noise issue. 
Is the noise im finding in my amp consistent with the issues others have had with their Ironhearts. I also read that it is an issue that people have had serviced by Laney.

Any info would be appreciated, I am still under warranty and am thinking of having my amp serviced.

Thanks!


----------



## Petef2007

Ok guys, still loving my Ironhearts (although moved from a 60W head to the awesomeness of the studio now). 

I'm curious about trying this thing with impulse responses, and no actual physical cab. 

Am I right in thinking that in order to actually play this in real time with this setup i need:

- IRT Studio connected to interface
- Studio monitor pair connected to interface
- Interface connected to PC
- Impulse loader in DAW

Or is it much more simple than that?

Also, has anyone used any multi FX in 4CM with impulse responses? Considering a Fractal FX8 for the studio is all.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

IRT Studio --> USB --> PC

This should work just fine. I don't remember if the IRT accept the process signal back. If it doesn't, then select the IRT as input and your other interface as output in your DAW.


----------



## Petef2007

So if I ran the Ironheart as the input, i'd get Ironheart tone, and then connect the monitors to another interface, set IRT as input and interface as output, and use an IR loader on the output bus? That would let me hear the ironheart and the IR through the monitors without needing a speaker cab?


----------



## skmanga

Hey guys!
Ironheart 30 watt 1x12 combo owner here.

Looking for some suggestions for a replacement 12 inch speaker for my combo.
I replaced the stock HH speaker early on for a 16 ohm Eminence Cannabis Rex.

The speaker is giving me issues so I am looking to swap it out for something around 80 watts/8 ohm preferably, to match the specs of the stock 8 ohm/80 watt HH speaker.

I am into a modern metal sound and I am looking for a speaker that can suit that style. I primarily play 7 strings tuned standard, also a step or 2 down.
I would prefer something that wont produce shrilly ice picky highs, with a smooth mid range that isn't too honky and a nice tight low end to keep things defined with overdrive, low tunings, and/or 7 string guitars.

Thanks guys.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

skmanga said:


> Hey guys!
> Ironheart 30 watt 1x12 combo owner here.
> 
> Looking for some suggestions for a replacement 12 inch speaker for my combo.
> I replaced the stock HH speaker early on for a 16 ohm Eminence Cannabis Rex.
> 
> The speaker is giving me issues so I am looking to swap it out for something around 80 watts/8 ohm preferably, to match the specs of the stock 8 ohm/80 watt HH speaker.
> 
> I am into a modern metal sound and I am looking for a speaker that can suit that style. I primarily play 7 strings tuned standard, also a step or 2 down.
> I would prefer something that wont produce shrilly ice picky highs, with a smooth mid range that isn't too honky and a nice tight low end to keep things defined with overdrive, low tunings, and/or 7 string guitars.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Eminence Swamp Thang for a bit of more aggressive sound, Governor for something more balanced that rolls off at 4-4.5 kHz


----------



## skmanga

came across this bad boy today.
Wonder if its any different internally to the original, or if its just a paintjob.
https://www.thomann.de/gb/laney_irt_studio_se.htm

Also whats good with a Ironheart MK2?!


----------



## Caelumamittendum

*Revive spell*

I was randomly browsing the Internet on something about my IRT60H, though I forgot what now, as I suddenly stumbled upon pictures of IRT60Hs with DI out etc. 

Is this a new feature on newer models? I'm very happy with mine, never really had a moments trouble, but I very very very rarely missed having a DI out.


----------



## sharedEQ

I have owned both versions. The original was only a short run, afaict the majority of them have the DI.

It has a useful feature which is that you can run the amp signal out, with or without cab sim applied.

The cab sim is... passable. But the amp signal can easily have IRs applied in your DAW or with a pedal, so its an easy way to get into IRs. It saves having to buy a redbox.

The only other difference (may) be the noise floor. My first Ironheart was much noisier; with a similar amount of gain it had more background hiss. When soloing, the noise floor was high enough that you could hear/feel the noise gate engaging. 

It may have been defective or there may have been a circuit change. Or they may have changed the presence/top end of the EQ.


----------



## Cheesehed

This thread looks kinda dead now. I been a helix user for over 2 years I just got the IRT120H. Running it through 2 oversized 2x12 cabs loaded with 12t-75 this thing is a beast! That real tube feel , the dynamics on the way you pick . Makes me want to get a real rube amp for Helix now


----------



## Cheesehed

The IRT120H sounds better through passive pickups . I have 2 guitars with emg81’s they sound a little thin . How are people dealing with active pickups with the amp?


----------



## Lenwe5o

*I change the speaker in my Laney IRT30, here is a few sounds.*
*Speaker Comparison: Laney HH 1280 VS Celestion Classic Lead 80/ Ironheart IRT30-112 SOUNDS*
**


----------



## Kilroy

Anyone have an IronHeart Studio 15? I love this amp but it's not quite loud enough to keep up the guys I play with after a few drinks. I'm wondering if I can run a line from the DI out to Peavey power amp. 1/4" line level input. Is there any other way? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Modus_Operandi

Morning All,

Just got a Ironheart 120H last week to record direct with Suhr Reactive Load - very, very impressed so far -

Quick raw, demo recording here - 

https://soundcloud.com/the-good-dr/laney-suhr-test-press

Guitar is a Chapman Ghost Fret (southpaw) - currently all stock -

Just got a boost running into amp - Laney is on the rhythm channel, gain 3, and boost is engaged with gain on 3 also.

Eq set to taste, dynamics @12, reverb is from HX Stomp and Watts on full. Volume on channel is just nudging over 6.

Really impressed with the raw tone and how it just reacts like a cab - inspiring to say the least.

First tube amp for 12 years - freaking awesome to get all nuances of playing and _feels _back that just make me want to play guitar.


----------



## lewis

Modus_Operandi said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Just got a Ironheart 120H last week to record direct with Suhr Reactive Load - very, very impressed so far -
> 
> Quick raw, demo recording here -
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/the-good-dr/laney-suhr-test-press
> 
> Guitar is a Chapman Ghost Fret (southpaw) - currently all stock -
> 
> Just got a boost running into amp - Laney is on the rhythm channel, gain 3, and boost is engaged with gain on 3 also.
> 
> Eq set to taste, dynamics @12, reverb is from HX Stomp and Watts on full. Volume on channel is just nudging over 6.
> 
> Really impressed with the raw tone and how it just reacts like a cab - inspiring to say the least.
> 
> First tube amp for 12 years - freaking awesome to get all nuances of playing and _feels _back that just make me want to play guitar.



I had the 120H back in the day too!

Was amazing. What really really brought it to life was swapping out the stock tubes. If you are happy now you wait until you have to retube the thing at some point and you get some JJs or something industry standard rolling.
Took it up a level.

I was interested in the rack version at some point just because I missed the 120.


----------



## Modus_Operandi

@lewis 

I'm going to squirrel a few funds away each month towards tubes - will most likely badger Watford Valves for recommendations - and try EL34 in the power section too. 

What preamp tubes did you try and the noted difference? I do have some spares from my Orange days, so might try tinkering and see. But currently, tone is working for me.


----------



## lewis

Modus_Operandi said:


> @lewis
> 
> I'm going to squirrel a few funds away each month towards tubes - will most likely badger Watford Valves for recommendations - and try EL34 in the power section too.
> 
> What preamp tubes did you try and the noted difference? I do have some spares from my Orange days, so might try tinkering and see. But currently, tone is working for me.



I tightened the amp up and gave it a slightly more modern/twangier vibe by using the 
SHUGUANG 12AX7B SILVER DRAGON pre amp tubes


----------



## Vitus

So I'm just getting back into it earlier this year. Been awhile since I've owned a tube head but the last one was a 100w Marshall with no master volume... forgot the model though. In hindsight I guess I couldn't really use it like it should be used as I had no attenuator.

I've owned the IRT15H-V2 head for a few months and it seems great for practicing at home... the <1w input is awesome for that.

I wanted more volume than the 15w input in group settings so I picked up the IRT120H too at a good price too so I'm playing with that now as well.

My question arises with the connection to the footswitch on the 120w.
The 15w-V2 uses a 1/4" TRS cable to control reverb and boost. It only has one channel.

For the 120w and 60w I've read that you can switch from using the 5 pin DIN to using 1/4" cables to control the channel, reverb and boost. Has anyone got that configuration? I only see a 5 pin din connector on the back of my 120w and no 1/4" jacks related to the controls.

To make it even more confusing the 60w/120w manual I downloaded from Laney shows the back which looks like mine with only the 5 pin din connector for the footswitch. But in the same manual the back pictured under some of the other languages looks different and does have the extra 1/4" jacks to use with footswitches.

I wonder do both versions of the 60w and 120w exist? I was thinking I'd get another for some EL34 tube experimentation as these can be very affordable used sometimes and I'd probably want to change the tube on used one anyway but I wonder if I should keep an eye out for both configurations as I'd prefer to use 1/4" cables if I could or have the option to so I'm not only stuck with the proprietary switch if it fails.


----------



## AussieTerry

Just got the IRT60H v2.
Amazing amp! Having played lunchboxes for the last 8 years its so good finally having a clean channel


----------

